# F*ck Police Thread



## CuzIsaidSo

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhnk8mSfxtNd3tEfa5

It takes a real man to punch a woman in the face

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshh5491s3L2Wk5wj5we

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhpUdItw3thvkKUMci

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshh96FZ3SV26058d6VF


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Just as I've constantly said..... There are bad professionals in EVERY occupation.

f*ck doctors because of the thousands of mal-practice suits every year!

f*ck pilots because a couple of them get drunk before a flight every year!

f*ck teachers because some of them f*ck their students!

f*ck postal employees because there are some that steal mail!

Lame.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

I'm sure this teenage girl had them in fear of their life

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshh2HqE9jidk84EhgWQ

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhrCyom9464IyPk05D


----------



## Mattones

Im not even going to say what I wanted to.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

TheWayThingsR said:


> Just as I've constantly said..... There are bad professionals in EVERY occupation.
> 
> f*ck doctors because of the thousands of mal-practice suits every year!
> 
> f*ck pilots because a couple of them get drunk before a flight every year!
> 
> f*ck teachers because some of them f*ck their students!
> 
> f*ck postal employees because there are some that steal mail!
> 
> Lame.












Yeah and f*ck all Muslims right because they bombed the WTC.

Fool


----------



## TheWayThingsR

^I knew you would chime in. To be honest with you, I dont have a problem with any Muslim or anybody for that matter as long as they're not trying to kill me. Nice derail though.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I doubt you would be saying "f*ck Police" though when someone like me breaks into your house without making a peep and proceeds to burn your living room with your family tied to the couch and slit their throats so when they scream only blood comes out.

Without the cops man people like me would be running rampant in a neighborhood near you and the cops are the only ones that make sure it isnt happening. Next time you call the cops because someone in your family is sick and in need of an emergency, next time you call the cops because you got robbed, next time you call the cops for anything just remember to tell them to f*ck Off!



TheWayThingsR said:


> ^I knew you would chime in. To be honest with you, I dont have a problem with any Muslim or anybody for that matter as long as they're not trying to kill me. Nice derail though.


I was joking man I dont even care. Sorry for the derail.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

I've never called the cops in my life... I've had my house broken into and been stabbed a couple times and both times I got in a car and drove to the hospital. When the cops showed up to ask ?'s I told em I didn't see anything


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer




----------



## His Majesty

2nd, 3rd, 5th and 6th videos the people involved deserved the beatings they got.

and TWTR makes a very valid point. there are assholes and jerks every where. but they are in the minority and if everyone judges a group of people by the actions of a few you would have war on your hands constantly. people like you cuz is why the world is fucked up


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

How the f*ck did a teenage girl deseve to get beat on cuz she was talking back to cops


----------



## r1dermon

3rd was a gang style beatdown...that sh*t is not needed. 2nd is borderline...i mean, was the cop defending himself? yes...is he a pussface for punching a chick in the face? yes. is there any wrongdoing on the officers part? probably not.

#4 what the f*ck? arrest that cop for christs sake. that's total bullshit abuse of power. 
#5 how can you even say that that is justified? it's a teenage girl vs. two bulldog powertripping bitchass kungfu wanna be cops. arrest them, throw them around...pussies.
#6 are you f*cking kidding me dude? are you clueless? the guy was just in a major car accident and was laying on the ground motionless...those cops are total dicks.

btw, the law doesn't care what people deserve...an officers job is to enforce the law, not break it. these are clearly violations, and totally substandard police work. how can you enforce the law if you can't follow it yourself? total bullshit. cops have way too much power these days.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

r1dermon said:


> 3rd was a gang style beatdown...that sh*t is not needed. 2nd is borderline...i mean, was the cop defending himself? yes...is he a pussface for punching a chick in the face? yes. is there any wrongdoing on the officers part? probably not.
> 
> #4 what the f*ck? arrest that cop for christs sake. that's total bullshit abuse of power.
> #5 how can you even say that that is justified? it's a teenage girl vs. two bulldog powertripping bitchass kungfu wanna be cops. arrest them, throw them around...pussies.
> #6 are you f*cking kidding me dude? are you clueless? the guy was just in a major car accident and was laying on the ground motionless...those cops are total dicks.
> 
> btw, the law doesn't care what people deserve...an officers job is to enforce the law, not break it. these are clearly violations, and totally substandard police work. how can you enforce the law if you can't follow it yourself? total bullshit. cops have way too much power these days.


Thats basically what I would like to say but I'm not as good with words as r1dermon


----------



## Piranha Dan

None of those videos show the entire incident. 99% of the time when the WHOLE truth comes out, the asshole getting the beatdown desearved it (The best example of this by far is the now infamous Rodney King video).
The standard issue police truncheon is NOT a club. They're made of a light but strong plastic called Acetate (?spelling?) and designed in such a way that hitting someone with them will not cause serious bodily harm. You could wail on somebody all day and not do much more then bruise them. Stop fighting and they'll stop hitting you.
--<edit>--
Ok, the guy that got ejected from the rolling minivan wasn't fighting back. I'll give him a pass and say that's an honest incident of police brutality. Keep in mind I still don't feel sorry for said scumbag since he put all the other people on that highway in danger by fleeing AND deliberately tried to run over a cop but punching/kicking an unconcious guy is slightly over the line into overkill territory.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

f*ck the gas station attendants who always short change people!

f*ck the red lights for always turning red right before I get to them!

f*ck the wanna be thugs for always annoying the sh*t out of me!

Why do you have this mentality that you are above the law? Do something wrong get in trouble. How is that so hard for some people to understand?

I really hope you are lying about all that getting stabbed BS.


----------



## His Majesty

r1dermon said:


> 3rd was a gang style beatdown...that sh*t is not needed. 2nd is borderline...i mean, was the cop defending himself? yes...is he a pussface for punching a chick in the face? yes. is there any wrongdoing on the officers part? probably not.
> 
> #4 what the f*ck? arrest that cop for christs sake. that's total bullshit abuse of power.
> #5 how can you even say that that is justified? it's a teenage girl vs. two bulldog powertripping bitchass kungfu wanna be cops. arrest them, throw them around...pussies.
> #6 are you f*cking kidding me dude? are you clueless? the guy was just in a major car accident and was laying on the ground motionless...those cops are total dicks.
> 
> btw, the law doesn't care what people deserve...an officers job is to enforce the law, not break it. these are clearly violations, and totally substandard police work. how can you enforce the law if you can't follow it yourself? total bullshit. cops have way too much power these days.


#3 again guys in a car running from the law. not sure what they did but prob some robbery or other gang related crime. 
ive seen #5 before. that girl was bitching so bad. girl needs to learn to stfu and do the time. is she sat quietly in the cell like shes supposed to all is well.
#6 guy was in a car accident yes. but one he started. sure the beatings were unnecessary but he tried to run down a bunch of cops and im sure he had committed some kind of serious crime for him trying to get away so badly

i didnt mention #4 in my previous list because its a clear case of police brutality and was uncalled for. however her did assault a police officer. if your gonna dish out a beating you cant really expect not to get one back. but the cop should of laid off then the guy would of got 15 years


----------



## Guest

His Majesty said:


> 2nd, 3rd, 5th and 6th videos the people involved deserved the beatings they got.
> 
> and TWTR makes a very valid point. there are assholes and jerks every where. but they are in the minority and if everyone judges a group of people by the actions of a few you would have war on your hands constantly. people like you cuz is why the world is fucked up


Majesty, I am surprised that even a young male who wants to puff out his chest and cheer for a good beating, like yourself, would admit that some of those videos are deserved beating. The only one where I can understand what the cops are going through is the last one because those guys are all buddies and if someone tried to run over my buddy, I might give him a wallop or two even if he was down already.

Otherwise, it's abuse of power. Not all cops are this way tho, just like not all parents are assholes because a few beat their kids.


----------



## His Majesty

Mr. Lahey said:


> 2nd, 3rd, 5th and 6th videos the people involved deserved the beatings they got.
> 
> and TWTR makes a very valid point. there are assholes and jerks every where. but they are in the minority and if everyone judges a group of people by the actions of a few you would have war on your hands constantly. people like you cuz is why the world is fucked up


Majesty, I am surprised that even a young male who wants to *puff out his chest and cheer for a good beating*, like yourself, would admit that some of those videos are deserved beating. The only one where I can understand what the cops are going through is the last one because those guys are all buddies and if someone tried to run over my buddy, I might give him a wallop or two even if he was down already.

Otherwise, it's abuse of power. Not all cops are this way tho, just like not all parents are assholes because a few beat their kids.
[/quote]

im not like that at all. i dont cheer on beatings. best not to go round beating on everyone deservedly or not. but sometimes people deserve it when they get one.


----------



## r1dermon

His Majesty said:


> 3rd was a gang style beatdown...that sh*t is not needed. 2nd is borderline...i mean, was the cop defending himself? yes...is he a pussface for punching a chick in the face? yes. is there any wrongdoing on the officers part? probably not.
> 
> #4 what the f*ck? arrest that cop for christs sake. that's total bullshit abuse of power.
> #5 how can you even say that that is justified? it's a teenage girl vs. two bulldog powertripping bitchass kungfu wanna be cops. arrest them, throw them around...pussies.
> #6 are you f*cking kidding me dude? are you clueless? the guy was just in a major car accident and was laying on the ground motionless...those cops are total dicks.
> 
> btw, the law doesn't care what people deserve...an officers job is to enforce the law, not break it. these are clearly violations, and totally substandard police work. how can you enforce the law if you can't follow it yourself? total bullshit. cops have way too much power these days.


#3 again guys in a car running from the law. not sure what they did but prob some robbery or other gang related crime. 
ive seen #5 before. that girl was bitching so bad. girl needs to learn to stfu and do the time. is she sat quietly in the cell like shes supposed to all is well.
#6 guy was in a car accident yes. but one he started. sure the beatings were unnecessary but he tried to run down a bunch of cops and im sure he had committed some kind of serious crime for him trying to get away so badly

i didnt mention #4 in my previous list because its a clear case of police brutality and was uncalled for. however her did assault a police officer. if your gonna dish out a beating you cant really expect not to get one back. but the cop should of laid off then the guy would of got 15 years
[/quote]

the justice system doesn't give a rats ass about assumptions. proof or aquittal. there is no need to beat someone down unless you're being directly threatened. period. 
girl will learn to stfu and do the time if you just lock her in a cell...there's no need to toss her around like that, that's utter trash professionalism. 
#6 at least you admit they were unnecessary. regardless of wether he tried to run down a bunch of cops, or if he stopped and stabbed someone...he was laying on the ground completely subdued. i can see jumping on him and detaining him with force, but when 6 big dudes with batons start wailing on him, and kicking him in the face, that sh*t is just unnecessary. the job is to subdue to subject...

the only one i agree with is the one where the cop punched the chick in the face, and that's only because the chick was assaulting him. that's how it works, assault a cop (or anyone) get beatdown and arrested.

as for being above the law, the only ones above the law here are the cops. if a cop asks me for my ID, and i refuse to give it to him, im well within my rights...do you agree with this? am i above the law in that scenario? i assume in your eyes im a dick, even though im utilizing my rights. KNOW YOUR RIGHTS.


----------



## Mattones

CuzIsaidSo said:


> I've never called the cops in my life... I've had my house broken into and been stabbed a couple times and both times I got in a car and drove to the hospital. When the cops showed up to ask ?'s I told em I didn't see anything


If the usernames on the site went blank i would swear this was something SYM would say lol


----------



## Piranha_man

f*ck the pigs.


----------



## nitrofish

in my line of work, stupid people are job security.


----------



## Lifer374

f*ck this thread...


----------



## Uncle Rico

The guy who got in the accident deserved the beating. Many people have died because of dumbass criminals causing accidents while trying to escape the cops. They dont care if they put any one's life in danger when they commit their crimes and they dont care if they put people's lives in dangers when they try to escape the cops as a result of their crimes. Luckily the guy only hurt himself in the accident. I would thank those cops for beating his ass.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

In my opinion if a cop for any reason feels the need to put you in handcuffs and take you to the station for booking, you probably deserve a beating in some shape or form.


----------



## r1dermon

Uncle Rico said:


> The guy who got in the accident deserved the beating. Many people have died because of dumbass criminals causing accidents while trying to escape the cops. They dont care if they put any one's life in danger when they commit their crimes and they dont care if they put people's lives in dangers when they try to escape the cops as a result of their crimes. Luckily the guy only hurt himself in the accident. I would thank those cops for beating his ass.


nobody decides who deserves what punishment except for the judge/jury. that's how the system works. you completely undermine the justice system when you try, convict, and punish people on your own. they call them judges for a reason. and they call it law enforcement for a reason. the guidelines are set and must be followed for the system to work the way it was intended. (constitutionally).


----------



## b_ack51

Danny Tanner said:


> In my opinion if a cop for any reason feels the need to put you in handcuffs and take you to the station for booking, you probably deserve a beating in some shape or form.


Cops do not decide on the punishment involved in a crime, we have the court system (judge, jury, etc) for that.


----------



## EZmoney

Danny Tanner said:


> In my opinion if a cop for any reason feels the need to put you in handcuffs and take you to the station for booking, you probably deserve a beating in some shape or form.


tell that to all your buddies at Guantanamo Bay.


----------



## Piranha_man

DJ Roomba said:


> In my opinion if a cop for any reason feels the need to put you in handcuffs and take you to the station for booking, you probably deserve a beating in some shape or form.


Cops do not decide on the punishment involved in a crime, we have the court system (judge, jury, etc) for that.
[/quote]

Agreed.

Besides, nearly all cops are out of shape geeks that don't have the ability to take down suspects in a way other than brutally.
They should ALL be trained in aikido, ju jitsu, or some grappling art.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I didnt even watch the videos....but imo....they all probably deserved getting a slap up side the head at a minimum. This topic comes up all the time. It is stupid people that eat up all out tax dollars doing stupid things. You talk back to a cop you should get a nightstick upside your head. You run from the cops and get caught....nightstick upside the head. Get in a highspeed chase....nightstick upside the head. All of those things are an abuse of power by the perpetrator...not the cop. They are abusing a weak system. If we had a system that allowed us to punish stupid people...there would be no need for cops to take matters into their own hands....and until that happens...Im fine with a cranial bitch slap for the losers that are a drain on society.

And please hold the argument that I would feel different if it was my family member&#8230;.If my brother was stupid enough to talk sh*t to a cop or try to run&#8230;he deserves to get his ass beat just like any other idiot in this world.

Oh...and to whoever said they have been the victim of home invasion and stabbed a few times in the process....that was the best post ever.


----------



## Guest

Grosse Gurke said:


> I didnt even watch the videos....but imo....they all probably deserved getting a slap up side the head at a minimum. This topic comes up all the time. It is stupid people that eat up all out tax dollars doing stupid things. You talk back to a cop you should get a nightstick upside your head. You run from the cops and get caught....nightstick upside the head. Get in a highspeed chase....nightstick upside the head. All of those things are an abuse of power by the perpetrator...not the cop. They are abusing a weak system. If we had a system that allowed us to punish stupid people...there would be no need for cops to take matters into their own hands....and until that happens...Im fine with a cranial bitch slap for the losers that are a drain on society.
> 
> And please hold the argument that I would feel different if it was my family member&#8230;.If my brother was stupid enough to talk sh*t to a cop or try to run&#8230;he deserves to get his ass beat just like any other idiot in this world.
> 
> Oh...and to whoever said they have been the victim of home invasion and stabbed a few times in the process....that was the best post ever.


I thought the nightstick in the head was the job of the court system?

What would the founding fathers say about such an abuse. Cops are there to keep the peace, not exact societies revenge.


----------



## His Majesty

good post GG

lahey, giving some punk ass you arrested a quick smack on the head isnt exacting society's revenge. its whats needed to make sure they dont go round wasting time and resource all the time. the same way you discipline a child. you dont take revenge on him. but when the child misbehaves, possibly after a few verbal warning a smack up his head usually does the trick.


----------



## Piranha_man

Mr. Lahey, I agree totally.

If a cop is going to take a nightstick to somebody's head because they get mouthed off to... then they have way too much of a temper problem, or are way too emotionally sensitive to be a cop.

The cops in our society are pathetic.


----------



## Guest

His Majesty said:


> good post GG
> 
> lahey, giving some punk ass you arrested a quick smack on the head isnt exacting society's revenge. its whats needed to make sure they dont go round wasting time and resource all the time. the same way you discipline a child. you dont take revenge on him. but when the child misbehaves, possibly after a few verbal warning a smack up his head usually does the trick.


Majesty, this doesn't really add up.

What would deter you from a crime more? Getting hit by cop unjustly, or having your permanent record fucked for years, stopping you from getting a decent job, moving ahead in the world, spending years of your life behind bars with unsavoury sons of bitches.

Honesty, a cop hittng me for no good reason would likely make me less sympathetic to the plight of the police.

I understand cops are humans and they are under intense pressure all day but that huge responsibility comes with a lot of power that your average person doesn't have or receive.

Giving cops free reign to act emotionally is the first step towards autocracy. And no, I'm not some hippy who burns cop cars, I have a healthy fear of the police but I think a person's individual rights outweigh any gains we might get from letting cops go to work on those who piss them off.


----------



## alan

TheWayThingsR said:


> Just as I've constantly said..... There are bad professionals in EVERY occupation.
> 
> f*ck doctors because of the thousands of mal-practice suits every year!
> 
> f*ck pilots because a couple of them get drunk before a flight every year!
> 
> f*ck teachers because some of them f*ck their students!
> 
> f*ck postal employees because there are some that steal mail!
> 
> Lame.


True but i would say that Police abuse their position of power more than anyone else (except bouncers who are fat thugs that cant get in the Police) With Police its their 'Cos I can' attitude that stinks


----------



## EZmoney

People are assuming that all cops behave like a cross between The Shield and The Andy Griffith Show.
If they could be trusted to administer fair and equal justice then it might be ok.

HOWEVER, throughout history, their has always been an underlying abuse of power. I don't trust the cops to be fair, unbiased, and 'of sound mind' to allow them the right to determine the punishments. That is why the law enforcement and justice systems are separate.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Mr. Lahey said:


> I thought the nightstick in the head was the job of the court system?
> 
> What would the founding fathers say about such an abuse. Cops are there to keep the peace, not exact societies revenge.


the same founding fathers who would do a seven pace turn and shoot over an agument? Ha.


----------



## His Majesty

Mr. Lahey said:


> good post GG
> 
> lahey, giving some punk ass you arrested a quick smack on the head isnt exacting society's revenge. its whats needed to make sure they dont go round wasting time and resource all the time. the same way you discipline a child. you dont take revenge on him. but when the child misbehaves, possibly after a few verbal warning a smack up his head usually does the trick.


Majesty, this doesn't really add up.

What would deter you from a crime more? Getting hit by cop unjustly, or having your permanent record fucked for years, stopping you from getting a decent job, moving ahead in the world, spending years of your life behind bars with unsavoury sons of bitches.

Honesty, a cop hittng me for no good reason would likely make me less sympathetic to the plight of the police.

I understand cops are humans and they are under intense pressure all day but that huge responsibility comes with a lot of power that your average person doesn't have or receive.

Giving cops free reign to act emotionally is the first step towards autocracy. And no, I'm not some hippy who burns cop cars, I have a healthy fear of the police but I think a person's individual rights outweigh any gains we might get from letting cops go to work on those who piss them off.
[/quote]

there are alot of criminals so far gone that their permanent record isnt something they give a sh*t about. also to some of these guys bieng behind isnt such a bad thing considering they have a roof over their heads and food all for free.

going around hitting peaceful protesters such as yourself is abuse of power and you odnt deserve it

but some guy who has been running from the cops putting people in danger, having a night stick smacked across their head might just knock a little sense into their brains

also im not by any means saying we should give them the legal right to go around bashing people. but at least the right to use sufficient force on certain individual who has been a big public danger. and if that means smacking them with a night stick once or twice or back handing some bitch who has got arrested then causing aggravation then so be it


----------



## primetime3wise

#6 was pretty sweet. that guy totally got what he deserved, both flying out of his car, unconscious, then the beat down. i really have a hard time feeling any compassion for him, considering he almost ran over a cop, and was putting many others' lives in danger.


----------



## Guest

His Majesty said:


> good post GG
> 
> lahey, giving some punk ass you arrested a quick smack on the head isnt exacting society's revenge. its whats needed to make sure they dont go round wasting time and resource all the time. the same way you discipline a child. you dont take revenge on him. but when the child misbehaves, possibly after a few verbal warning a smack up his head usually does the trick.


Majesty, this doesn't really add up.

What would deter you from a crime more? Getting hit by cop unjustly, or having your permanent record fucked for years, stopping you from getting a decent job, moving ahead in the world, spending years of your life behind bars with unsavoury sons of bitches.

Honesty, a cop hittng me for no good reason would likely make me less sympathetic to the plight of the police.

I understand cops are humans and they are under intense pressure all day but that huge responsibility comes with a lot of power that your average person doesn't have or receive.

Giving cops free reign to act emotionally is the first step towards autocracy. And no, I'm not some hippy who burns cop cars, I have a healthy fear of the police but I think a person's individual rights outweigh any gains we might get from letting cops go to work on those who piss them off.
[/quote]

there are alot of criminals so far gone that their permanent record isnt something they give a sh*t about. also to some of these guys bieng behind isnt such a bad thing considering they have a roof over their heads and food all for free.

going around hitting peaceful protesters such as yourself is abuse of power and you odnt deserve it

but some guy who has been running from the cops putting people in danger, having a night stick smacked across their head might just knock a little sense into their brains

also im not by any means saying we should give them the legal right to go around bashing people. but at least the right to use sufficient force on certain individual who has been a big public danger. and if that means smacking them with a night stick once or twice or back handing some bitch who has got arrested then causing aggravation then so be it
[/quote]'

Ive never protested anything, nor had any problems with a cop.

And no, a nightstick wont knock brains into his head...I dont understand the logic here.

None of your post uses any reason, its all just emotion. Basically you are saying that if someone does something bad, cops should be given free reign to measure how much pain they should feel. Sounds like fascism to me.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Judges do not deliver real justice. Some *** does some sick things with your child he will get maybe 10-25 years in protective custody in prison. In protective custody! So we are going to place him in the part of prison where he will be nice and safe as a punishment for raping my children. Great! Justice Served!

I wish we had some sort of real life Boondock Saint types in every city, someone to prey on these rapists, baby touchers, thugs. The most thrilling and exhilarating experience for me would be to torture and slowly kill a child molester/killer. That's why I think a cop smashing the skull into little fragments with his baton of a criminal who probably just robbed a house of an honest citizen is the closest thing to REAL justice we have today. You guys are way to sympathetic to criminals who would not have an ounce of sympathy for you.


----------



## Ba20

> Ive never protested anything, nor had any problems with a cop.
> And no, a nightstick wont knock brains into his head...I dont understand the logic here.


I agree 100% how does hitting someone solve anything ? Just shows the ignorance of the person that believes in this.


----------



## His Majesty

Mr. Lahey said:


> good post GG
> 
> lahey, giving some punk ass you arrested a quick smack on the head isnt exacting society's revenge. its whats needed to make sure they dont go round wasting time and resource all the time. the same way you discipline a child. you dont take revenge on him. but when the child misbehaves, possibly after a few verbal warning a smack up his head usually does the trick.


Majesty, this doesn't really add up.

What would deter you from a crime more? Getting hit by cop unjustly, or having your permanent record fucked for years, stopping you from getting a decent job, moving ahead in the world, spending years of your life behind bars with unsavoury sons of bitches.

Honesty, a cop hittng me for no good reason would likely make me less sympathetic to the plight of the police.

I understand cops are humans and they are under intense pressure all day but that huge responsibility comes with a lot of power that your average person doesn't have or receive.

Giving cops free reign to act emotionally is the first step towards autocracy. And no, I'm not some hippy who burns cop cars, I have a healthy fear of the police but I think a person's individual rights outweigh any gains we might get from letting cops go to work on those who piss them off.
[/quote]

there are alot of criminals so far gone that their permanent record isnt something they give a sh*t about. also to some of these guys bieng behind isnt such a bad thing considering they have a roof over their heads and food all for free.

going around hitting peaceful protesters such as yourself is abuse of power and you odnt deserve it

but some guy who has been running from the cops putting people in danger, having a night stick smacked across their head might just knock a little sense into their brains

also im not by any means saying we should give them the legal right to go around bashing people. but at least the right to use sufficient force on certain individual who has been a big public danger. and if that means smacking them with a night stick once or twice or back handing some bitch who has got arrested then causing aggravation then so be it
[/quote]'

Ive never protested anything, nor had any problems with a cop.

And no, a nightstick wont knock brains into his head...I dont understand the logic here.

None of your post uses any reason, its all just emotion. Basically you are saying that if someone does something bad, cops should be given free reign to measure how much pain they should feel. Sounds like fascism to me.
[/quote]

im never said you have had problems with a cop. just thought your the type to go on a protest









anyway. i guess we disagree. and i by no means say let police have free reign. but i do believe a good smack around the head is what a criminal does need from time to time. there's a reason people use this method on children.


----------



## Ba20

i dont care what anyone one says spend 20 years in prision having everything and everyone you know taken away from you is justice served, granted some people are just messed up and those dont ever need to be let loose.


----------



## His Majesty

Also i will add that i dont think anyone is saying that beatings will solve anything. rather that when criminals are given a good smack against the head they did deserve it.


----------



## Guest

Danny Tanner said:


> Judges do not deliver real justice. Some *** does some sick things with your child he will get maybe 10-25 years in protective custody in prison. In protective custody! So we are going to place him in the part of prison where he will be nice and safe as a punishment for raping my children. Great! Justice Served!
> 
> I wish we had some sort of real life Boondock Saint types in every city, someone to prey on these rapists, baby touchers, thugs. The most thrilling and exhilarating experience for me would be to torture and slowly kill a child molester/killer. That's why I think a cop smashing the skull into little fragments with his baton of a criminal who probably just robbed a house of an honest citizen is the closest thing to REAL justice we have today. You guys are way to sympathetic to criminals who would not have an ounce of sympathy for you.


You're right - we should kill and torture anti-social people. Makes sense.

Who is the criminal again?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Yes I am right. We should kill and torture anti-social people who rape, hurt children, and pose threats to innocent people. There are enough anti-social people who dont feel the need to go out molest a child and go on murder sprees. If we just kill the anti-socials who fall into the categories above we do not have to worry about them breeding, we don't have to spend money housing them in prisons, and we don't have to spend any money or waste any time trying to rehabilitate them. We just kill them, laugh, spit on their corpses and then let them rot and let mother nature deal with the garbage left behind.

I know I give America a lot of sh*t but one thing that I f*cking love about some states is that if some punk breaks into my house (which I have worked years and years for) I can legally splatter his brains against the wall and not suffer any repercussions from the law.


----------



## Guest

Danny Tanner said:


> Yes I am right. We should kill and torture anti-social people who rape, hurt children, and pose threats to innocent people. There are enough anti-social people who dont feel the need to go out molest a child and go on murder sprees. If we just kill the anti-socials who fall into the categories above we do not have to worry about them breeding, we don't have to spend money housing them in prisons, and we don't have to spend any money or waste any time trying to rehabilitate them. We just kill them, laugh, spit on their corpses and then let them rot and let mother nature deal with the garbage left behind.
> 
> I know I give America a lot of sh*t but one thing that I f*cking love about some states is that if some punk breaks into my house (which I have worked years and years for) I can legally splatter his brains against the wall and not suffer any repercussions from the law.


The way you say it almost makes me think that you believe you could actually eliminate these people because the act is some how genetically predetermined which completes my idea that you are talking some bullshit.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I think you read me wrong. I didnt say eliminate all anti-social people, I said eliminate the ones that are found guilty of committing heinous crimes. You act like shooting a child molester in his face is wrong or something.


----------



## Guest

Punishing someone for molesting a child is different from beating the hell out of a civilian.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Yeah that's true but when a civilian is robbing sh*t from your house, selling drugs in your neighborhood, and being a dick they probably do deserve a nice beating. Its mostly because a lot of people in this generation are obsessed with the Gangsta phenomenon/culture that we have so much uproar against Cops beating up criminals who probably have done things far worse to some people than what the cops are doing to them.


----------



## Ba20

+1 danny i love the fact that i can own a firearm and protect my family, god bless america.


----------



## b_ack51

EZmoney said:


> good post GG
> 
> lahey, giving some punk ass you arrested a quick smack on the head isnt exacting society's revenge. its whats needed to make sure they dont go round wasting time and resource all the time. the same way you discipline a child. you dont take revenge on him. but when the child misbehaves, possibly after a few verbal warning a smack up his head usually does the trick.


Majesty, this doesn't really add up.

What would deter you from a crime more? Getting hit by cop unjustly, or having your permanent record fucked for years, stopping you from getting a decent job, moving ahead in the world, spending years of your life behind bars with unsavoury sons of bitches.

Honesty, a cop hittng me for no good reason would likely make me less sympathetic to the plight of the police.

I understand cops are humans and they are under intense pressure all day but that huge responsibility comes with a lot of power that your average person doesn't have or receive.

Giving cops free reign to act emotionally is the first step towards autocracy. And no, I'm not some hippy who burns cop cars, I have a healthy fear of the police but I think a person's individual rights outweigh any gains we might get from letting cops go to work on those who piss them off.
[/quote]

I don't know what drugs I've taken this weekend, but I've agreed with all of your posts in this thread. I think I need to see a doctor.


----------



## r1dermon

Grosse Gurke said:


> I didnt even watch the videos....but imo....they all probably deserved getting a slap up side the head at a minimum. This topic comes up all the time. It is stupid people that eat up all out tax dollars doing stupid things. You talk back to a cop you should get a nightstick upside your head. You run from the cops and get caught....nightstick upside the head. Get in a highspeed chase....nightstick upside the head. All of those things are an abuse of power by the perpetrator...not the cop. They are abusing a weak system. If we had a system that allowed us to punish stupid people...there would be no need for cops to take matters into their own hands....and until that happens...Im fine with a cranial bitch slap for the losers that are a drain on society.
> 
> And please hold the argument that I would feel different if it was my family member&#8230;.If my brother was stupid enough to talk sh*t to a cop or try to run&#8230;he deserves to get his ass beat just like any other idiot in this world.
> 
> Oh...and to whoever said they have been the victim of home invasion and stabbed a few times in the process....that was the best post ever.


you want a police state, gtfo of america, have fun in N korea. say hi to KIM.







maybe you can read up on the federalist papers, the constitution and the declaration while you're on your flight.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Apparently some people missed the point of my post. The system needs to change and until it does...you will always have cops overreacting to situations because they deal with the same douche bags day after day after day. There needs to be real punishment for breaking the law. There needs to be real prison sentences...not letting people off with a warning or reduced sentence. Take away probation and force people to pay their debt to society instead of slapping them on the wrist and asking them to be a good boy. It is a joke. If we want to reduce crime...actually have some consequences for it. Until that happens...some police officers will get fed up taking sh*t from the same idiots and snap....and I cant say I blame them.

And since when it being a dickfuck to anyone acceptable? It actually turns my stomach when I see people being so disrespectful to the very people that will and do risk their life to save help them. We should praise public servants and support them...but no...we are too cool for that.


----------



## r1dermon

they get praised pretty damn well already. i dont know if you've noticed the unreasonable increase in police officer/fire fighter pay in the recent recession. the best is all the cops in 2 different towns around me that got caught driving their cars home, sleeping in their houses for 5 hours while getting paid 40 bucks an hour, and then returning to the station to collect their dues. YEAH LETS PRAISE THAT sh*t!!!!

GG, i know what you're saying, but a cop has to have boundaries. there are limits to free speech, yes, but there are also limits to what an officers can/can't do, and for the country to function properly, the police have to heed the limits. who's policing them if we're going to just let them beat on people? that's complete BS. if a cop comes to my house and tries to snoop into my sh*t, im going to flat out tell him to get the f*ck off my property and go pull a warrant out of his ass...that's exactly how i'll phrase it. and what right do they have to A. be on my property in the first place, and B. beat me down for "disrespecting him". none. end of story. cops have WAAAAAY too much power these days. and there are way too many laws for them to constantly be "enforcing". it's a hard job, i thank cops for what they do, but dont let that fool you, i'd never call a cop to "save me". the only power they have is fear. that keeps society somewhat under control. beyond that, im not going to let some cop come and push me around just because he's got a badge. just because he's a cop doesn't mean he's somehow better than me, or above the law.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

^Actually I've seen nothing but police/FF layoffs in Northern Illinois.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

I agree %100 with everything that r1dermon says

GG why was my post sig worthy?


----------



## Uncle Jesse

CuzIsaidSo said:


> I agree %100 with everything that r1dermon says
> 
> GG why was my post sig worthy?


WHY? Because it's some of the dumbest sh*t typed on the pages of P-Fury since E-THUG was around.


----------



## r1dermon

great insight guys...really...riveting sh*t.

TWTR, around me, there have been nothing but raises and new benefits. the boston firefighters got a double digit raise, and then were awarded a 2.5% raise last month. the boston firefighters union fought with the city (threatened strike!!!) because they didn't want drug, or alcohol testing. NOW the mayor wants to abolish the no drug testing policy for the firefighters to receive the 2.5% raise.

couple that with the absolutely absurd awards for the firefighters like the policy on injuries and disabilities. if a firefighter who ranks above you is injured or disabled, you step in to cover his shifts (overtime), you receive his pay grade. not only that, there is a time limit, if you're receiving his pay grade for long enough (not that long as i recall), you automatically bump to his paygrade. the juicy cookie of that story is that the older firefighters were receiving early retirement from being "disabled", and the younger ones were raking the cash in in double overtime, AND a higher pay grade, while the older ones were playing volleyball on a beach in cancun "disabled".

the police, two towns surrounding me have fired at least 5-8 cops for sleeping on the job. not just in the cruiser, but they drove HOME, and slept in their own bed while being paid better than the average private sector citizen in the country. cops in my own town stole thousands of dollars worth of drugs, they vanished, and the statute of limitations makes it so they cannot be prosecuted. the cops weren't fired, they're still "public servents". the story broke when the chief decided to talk, interestingly enough, he decided to talk when he knew nobody would go to jail. AWESOME POLICE WORK!!!

i also just saw a report on i believe it was "fast money", that the public sector is outpacing the private sector in salary growth and job security. and that it can't stay that way, the tax system will not support that much public spending. but i dont expect anyone to take my word on it...so i'll look it up.


----------



## Piranha_man

Grosse Gurke said:


> Apparently some people missed the point of my post. The system needs to change and until it does...you will always have cops overreacting to situations because they deal with the same douche bags day after day after day. There needs to be real punishment for breaking the law. There needs to be real prison sentences...not letting people off with a warning or reduced sentence. Take away probation and force people to pay their debt to society instead of slapping them on the wrist and asking them to be a good boy. It is a joke. If we want to reduce crime...actually have some consequences for it. Until that happens...some police officers will get fed up taking sh*t from the same idiots and snap....and I cant say I blame them.
> 
> And since when it being a dickfuck to anyone acceptable? It actually turns my stomach when I see people being so disrespectful to the very people that will and do risk their life to save help them. We should praise public servants and support them...but no...we are too cool for that.


I understand your point here, and you're right, people should have respect for those who risk their lives for them.
Over the years, I've had experience with cops in many different ways, from being arrested a dozen or so times, to assisting them with the Guardian Angels.
One thing I have learned first hand, is that many, MANY cops won't risk their lives for you... and in fact, some will _actually_ turn tail and run! Or stand there and allow a situation to go on while they wait for backup.

Although there are indeed some GREAT cops out there, a large portion of them IMO are weak-bodied, weak-minded, out of shape, cowardly control freaks.

This opinion is based on experience and has nothing to do with being "cool."


----------



## Grosse Gurke

IMO...every complaint people have goes back to problems in the system. From hiring practices, to supervision, to accountability, to proper training. This is all a vicious circle that could be changed by investing in the prison system so we would have the facilities to detain criminals and not just have a revolving door policy for petty crimes.

If we got away from early release, had longer sentences and shorter paroles, had harsher penalties for petty crimes and assault, invested more in rehabilitation and education....our tax $ would be better served and we wouldn't be forced to have a bloated police force&#8230;it could be much more efficient if they were not constantly dealing with the same idiots day after day. I also don't think you should just get out when your time is done. There would be another trial with a jury of your peers and they would decide if you are ready for release....and they can consider your entire criminal history. We need to be less tolerant and just lock away the career criminals for life and be done with it. One appeal for death penalty cases and then carry out the sentence. I also think we need to use prisoners as a workforce. Use them for cheap labor to combat the hiring of illegals.


----------



## r1dermon

there is simply too many things to police. whats next, are we going to start policing peoples hair color? there HAAAS to be responsibility held by the society to police itself. the constitution is being ripped apart in the name of "ohh it's gonna keep us safe, it's gonna keep the bad guys away". that's cop out bullshit. anyone who believes in that in one breath, cannot in the next breath believe in the system this country was founded on. the society is just that, a society, we all affect each other, we cannot lead our own lives without affecting someone elses, for this fact, we must be in this together.


----------



## Guest

Grosse Gurke said:


> Apparently some people missed the point of my post. The system needs to change and until it does...you will always have cops overreacting to situations because they deal with the same douche bags day after day after day. There needs to be real punishment for breaking the law. There needs to be real prison sentences...not letting people off with a warning or reduced sentence. Take away probation and force people to pay their debt to society instead of slapping them on the wrist and asking them to be a good boy. It is a joke. If we want to reduce crime...actually have some consequences for it. Until that happens...some police officers will get fed up taking sh*t from the same idiots and snap....and I cant say I blame them.
> 
> And since when it being a dickfuck to anyone acceptable? It actually turns my stomach when I see people being so disrespectful to the very people that will and do risk their life to save help them. We should praise public servants and support them...but no...we are too cool for that.


What does that have to do with anything? Praising them?

First of all, they do get paid a fair sum, and I doubt many officers do the job solely for honour.

Secondly, it's not the profession we are against, it's the cops who are going beyond their job descriptions.

Thirdly, you have no real arguement. Whether or not the system works SHOULD be kept seperate of the issue of police brutality and vigilante justice if we are being rational. If you want to comment powered solely by your discontentment of society and your emotions, then your opinion is outdated.

If I wanted cops who took judgement into their own hands, I would move somewhere where there is no justice system.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Mr. Lahey said:


> What does that have to do with anything? Praising them?


You think you could take care of yourself in a country without a police force? Look...if you think it is fine for people to act like an ass when they get caught breaking the law...thats fine...personally...it offends me.



> First of all, they do get paid a fair sum, and I doubt many officers do the job solely for honour.


You couldnt pay me enough to do their job.



> Secondly, it's not the profession we are against, it's the cops who are going beyond their job descriptions.


Not according to the title. The generalization of all officers is what I despise.



> Thirdly, you have no real arguement. Whether or not the system works SHOULD be kept seperate of the issue of police brutality and vigilante justice if we are being rational. If you want to comment powered solely by your discontentment of society and your emotions, then your opinion is outdated.


It is called cause and effect...however If you dont see the connection then there isnt much I can say. 


> If I wanted cops who took judgement into their own hands, I would move somewhere where there is no justice system.


The lack of available space in the detention system has tied the justice systems hands. It has forced us into a system that has little to no penalties for petty crime....with in tern has forced us to build a massive police force to deal with all the criminals that should be locked away. This means we cant build an elite police force...and with the influence of affirmative action...we are forced to lower our standards and recruit and retain officers that in any other profession would not be considered. Think of the NFL with 1000 teams vs the current system. I cant believe how short sited some of these arguments are...it is like nobody looks at the big picture...they look at one instance where a police officer had enough and smacked some idiot. What do you expect when officers should be recruited out of college...but because of the current system....they drag them in off the street.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Piranha_man said:


> Over the years, I've had experience with cops in many different ways, from being arrested a dozen or so times, to assisting them with the Guardian Angels.


The way I see it....you being arrested a dozen or so times is the problem. Not only being arrested a dozen or so times a massive drain on the system...it shows that our system doesnt work. I am a huge fan of second chances for people....not 5th or 6th.


----------



## Piranha_man

Grosse Gurke said:


> IMO...every complaint people have goes back to problems in the system. From hiring practices, to supervision, to accountability, to proper training. This is all a vicious circle that could be changed by investing in the prison system so we would have the facilities to detain criminals and not just have a revolving door policy for petty crimes.
> 
> If we got away from early release, had longer sentences and shorter paroles, had harsher penalties for petty crimes and assault, invested more in rehabilitation and education....our tax $ would be better served and we wouldn't be forced to have a bloated police force&#8230;it could be much more efficient if they were not constantly dealing with the same idiots day after day. I also don't think you should just get out when your time is done. There would be another trial with a jury of your peers and they would decide if you are ready for release....and they can consider your entire criminal history. We need to be less tolerant and just lock away the career criminals for life and be done with it. One appeal for death penalty cases and then carry out the sentence. I also think we need to use prisoners as a workforce. Use them for cheap labor to combat the hiring of illegals.


I agree with everything you said in this post.


----------



## Piranha_man

Grosse Gurke said:


> Over the years, I've had experience with cops in many different ways, from being arrested a dozen or so times, to assisting them with the Guardian Angels.


The way I see it....you being arrested a dozen or so times is the problem. Not only being arrested a dozen or so times a massive drain on the system...it shows that our system doesnt work. I am a huge fan of second chances for people....not 5th or 6th.
[/quote]

There's a big difference between somebody who's arrested several times for the same thing or for major crimes.
I was arrested 3-4 times in my late teens for "Minor in possession of a controlled substance," once in Arizona for possession of a weed pipe with pot resin in it when I was about 22, once for reckless driving, once for "attempting to elude a cop on my motorcycle (which was a pile of crap... I wasn't eluding at all, I pulled over right away- the dickwad cop just had it in for longhairs)a couple times for fighting in public... all when I was a young, idiot punk.

I really don't think that it would be necessary to lock me up for life for these things.
After I got the "sh*t" out of my system, I think I've done a fairly good job of being a contributor to society... 
In fact, the Chief of Police and Sheriff in my city met with me personally (fully aware of my previous arrests and record) and publically announced their backing of my being Chapter Leader of the Guardian Angels.


----------



## Piranha_man

p.s. The most recent arrest I've had the pleasure of having was 16 months ago when I beat the sh*t out of a couple of guys who were assaulting a woman.
The two guys doing the beating were not arrested as the cops 'didn't see them do it.'
I, however, had a bloody hand from punching out their car window and one of the guys had a bloody face from where I broke his nose.
Therefore, I was arrested and they weren't.

(Just thought I'd throw this in since "being arrested" seems to be such a disgrace to some people on this site...)


----------



## Grosse Gurke

So you were arrested....what was the sentence? It sounds to me like what...a fine or two...maybe some community service? I didnt say you should be locked up...however obviously the consequences of your actions were not sever enough to keep you from repeating the same thing over and over. I am not saying I havent had my interactions with police....but in every case I was to blame and I dont hold them responsible for doing their job. Had I been told the next time I was caught with some weed I would be going to jail for 5 years....I think I would have decided the consequences where not worth it.

My point is simply this&#8230;there is no incentive to not break the law. So you get a slap on the wrist and maybe a fine&#8230;big deal. Now if you knew breaking the law would cost you a year in prison&#8230;you might think twice.

I am also not advocating tossing people in prison without a trial&#8230;there can always be mitigating circumstances as in the case of your assault thing&#8230;.


----------



## Guest

A slap on the wrist or a kick to the chops.


----------



## r1dermon

Grosse Gurke said:


> What does that have to do with anything? Praising them?


You think you could take care of yourself in a country without a police force? Look...if you think it is fine for people to act like an ass when they get caught breaking the law...thats fine...personally...it offends me.



> First of all, they do get paid a fair sum, and I doubt many officers do the job solely for honour.


You couldnt pay me enough to do their job.



> Secondly, it's not the profession we are against, it's the cops who are going beyond their job descriptions.


Not according to the title. The generalization of all officers is what I despise.



> Thirdly, you have no real arguement. Whether or not the system works SHOULD be kept seperate of the issue of police brutality and vigilante justice if we are being rational. If you want to comment powered solely by your discontentment of society and your emotions, then your opinion is outdated.


It is called cause and effect...however If you dont see the connection then there isnt much I can say. 


> If I wanted cops who took judgement into their own hands, I would move somewhere where there is no justice system.


The lack of available space in the detention system has tied the justice systems hands. It has forced us into a system that has little to no penalties for petty crime....with in tern has forced us to build a massive police force to deal with all the criminals that should be locked away. This means we cant build an elite police force...and with the influence of affirmative action...we are forced to lower our standards and recruit and retain officers that in any other profession would not be considered. Think of the NFL with 1000 teams vs the current system. I cant believe how short sited some of these arguments are...it is like nobody looks at the big picture...they look at one instance where a police officer had enough and smacked some idiot. What do you expect when officers should be recruited out of college...but because of the current system....they drag them in off the street.
[/quote]

this is short sighted man...do you know which country has the most prisoners? which country holds more people against their will than any other country in the entire world for "breaking laws"?

after you find out who it is...does it make us any safer? is this the safest country in the world to live in? if not, then why?

btw, you're saying that if someone is breaking the law and they mouth off to a cop they should get a slap, what if they're not breaking the law? what if im walking down the road and a cop walks up to me and starts asking me direct questions about a bunch of different sh*t? "we just got a report of a 25 year old in a gang fight who matches your description, i need you to come to the station".

what's YOUR response going to be? i know mine is going to be absolutely not a chance in HELLLLLL am i going to "the station" with you. AND there is no way you can make me unless you have probable cause, which you dont, based on an arbitrary description given to you by a "witness" who may or may not be reliable.

i can tell you, YOU are going to say "absolutely mr cop, if it'll keep the streets safer, i'll go with you"...then you'll get frisked, cuffed (detained, not arrested) and taken to "the station" where the cops will proceed to tell you things you've done (even though you havent done those things) to try and get some sort of confession or slip of tongue that they can twist into a charge. NOW that you've been such a good upstanding citizen of society, you'll call your lawyer, who will no doubt rape you for 100 bucks an hour to talk your way out of it, at the end of the day, you wont get so much as a thank you from the cops, your name is now on the radar, and you'll be out hundreds of dollars for a lawyer. and that's IF you dont have some kind of strange warrant for an unpaid parking ticket in idaho at the time, or a half a gram of weed on you.

if you're asking me, there is absolutely ZERO upside to cooperating in an investigation, especially when you aren't directly involved, unless you're subpoenaed.


----------



## Piranha_man

I've thought many times about how I'd like to simply "resign from the police."
Don't give me sh*t about the little things like driving 10 miles over the speed limit when there's nobody else on the road... and if I get mugged, attacked, robbed or whatever, I won't call on the sissy-ass police personnel.

This is simply fantasy however, and could never come to fruition.

Yeah, I hold steadfast in my feeling that most police"men" are punk-ass sissified losers.

The police are supposed to be WARRIORS man!
Noble and strong!

Instead they're mostly a bunch of "out of shape" pricks.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

r1dermon said:


> this is short sighted man...do you know which country has the most prisoners? which country holds more people against their will than any other country in the entire world for "breaking laws"?
> 
> after you find out who it is...does it make us any safer? is this the safest country in the world to live in? if not, then why?
> 
> btw, you're saying that if someone is breaking the law and they mouth off to a cop they should get a slap, what if they're not breaking the law? what if im walking down the road and a cop walks up to me and starts asking me direct questions about a bunch of different sh*t? "we just got a report of a 25 year old in a gang fight who matches your description, i need you to come to the station".
> 
> what's YOUR response going to be? i know mine is going to be absolutely not a chance in HELLLLLL am i going to "the station" with you. AND there is no way you can make me unless you have probable cause, which you dont, based on an arbitrary description given to you by a "witness" who may or may not be reliable.
> 
> i can tell you, YOU are going to say "absolutely mr cop, if it'll keep the streets safer, i'll go with you"...then you'll get frisked, cuffed (detained, not arrested) and taken to "the station" where the cops will proceed to tell you things you've done (even though you havent done those things) to try and get some sort of confession or slip of tongue that they can twist into a charge. NOW that you've been such a good upstanding citizen of society, you'll call your lawyer, who will no doubt rape you for 100 bucks an hour to talk your way out of it, at the end of the day, you wont get so much as a thank you from the cops, your name is now on the radar, and you'll be out hundreds of dollars for a lawyer. and that's IF you dont have some kind of strange warrant for an unpaid parking ticket in idaho at the time, or a half a gram of weed on you.
> 
> if you're asking me, there is absolutely ZERO upside to cooperating in an investigation, especially when you aren't directly involved, unless you're subpoenaed.


Well...I guess I have been fortunate to not put myself in a position that I would be confused for a gangbanger. Also...I didnt say you need to bend over and do whatever they say. If someone cant express their opinion without profanity and throwing a tantrum then thats their problem. Honestly...how hard is it to say "I know my rights and one of them is that you need probably cause take me to the station for questioning&#8230;and one generic description of the suspect does not meet the standard for probable cause." I never said the police were all powerful or always right&#8230;all I am saying is what is wrong with showing a little respect to a fellow human&#8230;.instead of acting like a douche.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Oh...and as far as prisoners....first we should deport the illegals to create a little more space. Then we need to legalize weed and release anyone that is in there for possession of marijuana. As far as being safe…as long as we have gun laws that protect the illegal distribution of firearms in this country that is never going to change. Im not talking about taking away a persons gun…I just believe that every handgun needs to be registered and if you are caught with a handgun that isn’t registered it is a mandatory prison sentence.


----------



## r1dermon

GG that's one scenario...my father had that exact thing happen to him in a different circumstance. someone matching his description in the same car was involved in a hit and run. my father was pulled over for something stupid (3mph over the spd limit or something equally as ridiculous), and he was taken to the scene. the victim told the officer F O U R times that my father wasn't the one, and it wasn't even close to the same car, and the cop kept saying "are you sure? he matches the description"...etc... THAT is precisely why i will never ever go with, or talk to a cop without being lawfully forced.

respect is a revolving door, you got to give it to get it. dont treat me like a criminal...im an average citizen going about my business. dont mistake me, if a cop pulls me over im not gonna say, "hey dickhead why did you pull me over". he's gonna say "do you know why i pulled you over?" and im gonna say "no". regardless of the situation. even if i was doing 100mph in a 30. i sure as sh*t aint gonna admit to it. anyway, when a cop gets unprofessional, i will do everything within my rights to let him know that his antics are not appreciated.


----------



## Piranha_man

Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh...and as far as prisoners....first we should deport the illegals to create a little more space. Then we need to legalize weed and release anyone that is in there for possession of marijuana. As far as being safe&#8230;as long as we have gun laws that protect the illegal distribution of firearms in this country that is never going to change. Im not talking about taking away a persons gun&#8230;I just believe that every handgun needs to be registered and if you are caught with a handgun that isn't registered it is a mandatory prison sentence.


Once again, I agree with everything in this post.
If each of these suggestions were implemented, it would not only save shitloads of dollars, but it would make our legal system much more efficient.

When it comes to cops, the reason for my intense negativity toward them is simply because they're supposed to be the "regulators of the law, the keepers of the peace, the ones people can count on..." and instead, most of them are out of shape pricks who practically can't subdue an 80 year old woman without a tazer or a nightstick.
They should be AWESOME at takedowns.
They should train for hours per week in martial tactics and be in superb physical condition.

Okay, enough of my rant.
Probably sound like a broken record at this point.


----------



## Piranha_man

p.s. I don't think I made it clear that I feel a majority of the police in this country are out of shape.
Did I mention that yet?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

FUCKIN WITH ME CAUSE IM A TEENAGER WITH A LITTLE BIT OF GOLD AND A PAGER


----------



## Piranha_man

Nice one Cuz...

These cops would be equally effective at chasing down and subduing a dangerous crimminal...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Last night I was wasted and I was walking home and the pigs pulled up on me. They were shining the lights in my face and for what? Maybe its because I kick so much butt, I kick ass, or maybe cause I blast on a stupid ass niga when im playing the trigger of an UZI or an AK. The police always got something stupid to say, they put out my picture with silence because my identity by itself causes violence. Its Danny "T" with the criminal behavior, yeah im a gangsta, but still I got Flava.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

HOLY sh*t!!! SYM just passed up a perfect opportunity to call Americans fat bastards


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Yeah its because I hate cops now too always harassing me. Is it because Im black and I rap got tats on my face, on my back and was born in the trap? Screw face when they roll up, Its cool niga hold up, so my son dont grow up, to be a motherfuckin cop killlllllllaaaaaa.


----------



## armac

All you cop haters join, or try to join the force, and show us what good officers you would be.

Most of you could not pass the written nor the agility test most departments require.

Then you have pass a background check and a polygraph...........who is going first to sign up.

Be sure to post here when you get accepted.

It is easy to bitch about a problem, now try and do something to fix it, you must be the solution.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

^I've tested for a couple departments. The PT or "agility" tests are a joke, you dont even have to be in that good of shape to pass it. Its weak and it needs to be fixed. That psych exam is a bitch though. More boring than anything, you're likely to go crazy just from taking it. Anyway I didnt accept one job and was disqualified from the other because I applied to it without having a BA at the time.


----------



## armac

All the haters out there need to try and fix the problem..........just bitching about the problem seems weak.

Join the force, lower yourself if need be, or keep your mouth shut.

Tell us about your manly careers, I am sure they are breathtaking, far too important to set aside to help the community.

And to the gentleman that was "stabbed several times and drove himself to the hospital" the hospital did call the cops when you admitted yourself right? The whole story sounds like BS to me........


----------



## Piranha_man

Did Mr. armac just post something? 
Haven't seen him around in ages!

I've missed his wisdom something awful!









"Agility tests?"









Wow.

Just wow.

p.s. I love the little handgun, two butterfly knives and whittling knife in his avatar.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

^The standards are way too low. I'd say the average run distance and time I have seen is around 1.5 miles in 13:30. That's ridiculous. You should be able to run 2 miles in 13 minutes. I dont want to talk too much sh*t because this is the profession I'm going into, but they need to up the standards.


----------



## Piranha_man

I think it's cool that you're going in TWTR...
We can certainly use a few more real men on the force.









With your military training and experience, you'll be an asset.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

armac said:


> All the haters out there need to try and fix the problem..........just bitching about the problem seems weak.
> 
> Join the force, lower yourself if need be, or keep your mouth shut.
> 
> Tell us about your manly careers, I am sure they are breathtaking, far too important to set aside to help the community.
> 
> And to the gentleman that was "stabbed several times and drove himself to the hospital" the hospital did call the cops when you admitted yourself right? The whole story sounds like BS to me........


if you actually read the post you would've seen that I said when the cops showed up I told them nothing... the 1st time I I told them I was in the club a bunch of people were fighting I didn't see anything... the 2nd time 2 guys broke in my house tried to rob me I fought back and got stabbed I told the cops they had ski masks on IDK who they were


----------



## armac

Piranha_man said:


> Did Mr. armac just post something?
> Haven't seen him around in ages!
> 
> I've missed his wisdom something awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Agility tests?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Just wow.
> 
> p.s. I love the little handgun, two butterfly knives and whittling knife in his avatar.


Same old avatar for the last 8 years, nice you finally noticed it.

How is the carpet cleaning business? Anything exciting going on you care to share?

Nothing like a good carpet cleaning story to get my adrenaline going.

Like I said TWTR post when you get accepted, easy to boast about something, let us know when you get accepted, or you accept them.


----------



## Piranha_man

I'd love to tell you some interesting stories regarding my businesses, but I don't want to derail this very worthwhile thread.

If you'd sincerely like to hear some stories about my carpet, duct and area rug cleaning business or my manufacturing business, PM me and I'll dazzle ya.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

To be honest piranha man has told a bunch of stories about his clients in AQHU. Once one of his clients grew pot and also I think he once said that he would get laid often by female clients. Sounds pretty cool to me, you never know who you will run into.


----------



## armac

CuzIsaidSo said:


> All the haters out there need to try and fix the problem..........just bitching about the problem seems weak.
> 
> Join the force, lower yourself if need be, or keep your mouth shut.
> 
> Tell us about your manly careers, I am sure they are breathtaking, far too important to set aside to help the community.
> 
> And to the gentleman that was "stabbed several times and drove himself to the hospital" the hospital did call the cops when you admitted yourself right? The whole story sounds like BS to me........


if you actually read the post you would've seen that I said when the cops showed up I told them nothing... the 1st time I I told them I was in the club a bunch of people were fighting I didn't see anything... the 2nd time 2 guys broke in my house tried to rob me I fought back and got stabbed I told the cops they had ski masks on IDK who they were
[/quote]

Nice story cool dude............carry on badass.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Piranha_man said:


> I think it's cool that you're going in TWTR...
> We can certainly use a few more real men on the force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With your military training and experience, you'll be an asset.


I appreciate that. And I really see myself being the "cool" cop, mostly because I know the public's view on LE is tainted. I have a few buddies that are local officers and they set the standard of what a cop should be, thats how I aim to be also. Anyways, the real assholes are the staties!


----------



## armac

Piranha_man said:


> I'd love to tell you some interesting stories regarding my businesses, but I don't want to derail this very worthwhile thread.
> 
> If you'd sincerely like to hear some stories about my carpet, duct and area rug cleaning business or my manufacturing business, PM me and I'll dazzle ya.


Pass


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^The standards are way too low. I'd say the average run distance and time I have seen is around 1.5 miles in 13:30. That's ridiculous. You should be able to run 2 miles in 13 minutes. I dont want to talk too much sh*t because this is the profession I'm going into, but they need to up the standards.


I just took the C.O written exam it was basically common sense I got a 96. The physical is a joke they give you 9min to run a mile and you have to be able to lift 80lbs to your shoulder, 150lbs to your waste & push 150lbs 100ft... I've been on the couch for 2 1/2 years and I'll pass that with no problem


----------



## TheWayThingsR

armac said:


> ^The standards are way too low. I'd say the average run distance and time I have seen is around 1.5 miles in 13:30. That's ridiculous. You should be able to run 2 miles in 13 minutes. I dont want to talk too much sh*t because this is the profession I'm going into, but they need to up the standards.


I just took the C.O written exam it was basically common sense I got a 96. The physical is a joke they give you 9min to run a mile and you have to be able to lift 80lbs to your shoulder, 150lbs to your waste & push 150lbs 100ft... I've been on the couch for 2 1/2 years and I'll pass that with no problem
[/quote]

Yeah most of the lifting I have seen is bench press 95% of your weight. If you cant do that, go be a meter maid.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

armac said:


> All the haters out there need to try and fix the problem..........just bitching about the problem seems weak.
> 
> Join the force, lower yourself if need be, or keep your mouth shut.
> 
> Tell us about your manly careers, I am sure they are breathtaking, far too important to set aside to help the community.
> 
> And to the gentleman that was "stabbed several times and drove himself to the hospital" the hospital did call the cops when you admitted yourself right? The whole story sounds like BS to me........


if you actually read the post you would've seen that I said when the cops showed up I told them nothing... the 1st time I I told them I was in the club a bunch of people were fighting I didn't see anything... the 2nd time 2 guys broke in my house tried to rob me I fought back and got stabbed I told the cops they had ski masks on IDK who they were
[/quote]

Nice story cool dude............carry on badass.
[/quote]

Not a badass... its just what your supposed to do where I'm from.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

and when cops do actually have to pay for the crimes they commit they get off easy...this is BS the people should burn the courthouse down

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhUZpoRZOXAj1LYnQ6


----------



## TheWayThingsR

That guy could have got life in prison and those idiots would still riot. Hell, they were using the situation only as a reason to riot.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

No they wouldn't... they didn't riot until he got a 2 year sentence for murder


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Sentencing is August 6th.


----------



## armac

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^The standards are way too low. I'd say the average run distance and time I have seen is around 1.5 miles in 13:30. That's ridiculous. You should be able to run 2 miles in 13 minutes. I dont want to talk too much sh*t because this is the profession I'm going into, but they need to up the standards.


I just took the C.O written exam it was basically common sense I got a 96. The physical is a joke they give you 9min to run a mile and you have to be able to lift 80lbs to your shoulder, 150lbs to your waste & push 150lbs 100ft... I've been on the couch for 2 1/2 years and I'll pass that with no problem
[/quote]

Yeah most of the lifting I have seen is bench press 95% of your weight. If you cant do that, go be a meter maid.
[/quote]

Did not post anything aggressive sir. If you felt that response was "aggressive" you could not handle the comments you will get on the street. Maybe you should consider a different career. Hurt feelings and police officer do not mix.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

armac said:


> Did not post anything aggressive sir. If you felt that response was "aggressive" you could not handle the comments you will get on the street. Maybe you should consider a different career. Hurt feelings and police officer do not mix.


Almost 5 years in the infantry with two tours, I doubt the comments on the street will come close to what I've heard. Thanks for the suggestion however.









Maybe you should consider a different career being that you seem like the type of guy that reinforces the negative stereotype towards police officers. But I'm not going to bicker with you anymore.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

TheWayThingsR said:


> Did not post anything aggressive sir. If you felt that response was "aggressive" you could not handle the comments you will get on the street. Maybe you should consider a different career. Hurt feelings and police officer do not mix.


Almost 5 years in the infantry with two tours, I doubt the comments on the street will come close to what I've heard. Thanks for the suggestion however.









Maybe you should consider a different career being that you seem like the type of guy that reinforces the negative stereotype towards police officers. But I'm not going to bicker with you anymore.
[/quote]


----------



## Kyle2154

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jZDGIgzAWY&feature=related

Um IDK why that top vid is there but im leaving it...


----------



## His Majesty

kyle thanks for the video







sure as hell brightened up this thread.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Did not post anything aggressive sir. If you felt that response was "aggressive" you could not handle the comments you will get on the street. Maybe you should consider a different career. Hurt feelings and police officer do not mix.


Almost 5 years in the infantry with two tours, I doubt the comments on the street will come close to what I've heard. Thanks for the suggestion however.









Maybe you should consider a different career being that you seem like the type of guy that reinforces the negative stereotype towards police officers. But I'm not going to bicker with you anymore.
[/quote]









[/quote]

x2


----------



## r1dermon

armac said:


> Did Mr. armac just post something?
> Haven't seen him around in ages!
> 
> I've missed his wisdom something awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Agility tests?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Just wow.
> 
> p.s. I love the little handgun, two butterfly knives and whittling knife in his avatar.


Same old avatar for the last 8 years, nice you finally noticed it.

How is the carpet cleaning business? Anything exciting going on you care to share?

Nothing like a good carpet cleaning story to get my adrenaline going.

Like I said TWTR post when you get accepted, easy to boast about something, let us know when you get accepted, or you accept them.
[/quote]

i can tell you're a cop by your response...eerie huh?


----------



## armac

TheWayThingsR said:


> Did Mr. armac just post something?
> Haven't seen him around in ages!
> 
> I've missed his wisdom something awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Agility tests?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Just wow.
> 
> p.s. I love the little handgun, two butterfly knives and whittling knife in his avatar.


Same old avatar for the last 8 years, nice you finally noticed it.

How is the carpet cleaning business? Anything exciting going on you care to share?

Nothing like a good carpet cleaning story to get my adrenaline going.

Like I said TWTR post when you get accepted, easy to boast about something, let us know when you get accepted, or you accept them.
[/quote]

i can tell you're a cop by your response...eerie huh?
[/quote]

It was never really a secret, you think you are an investigator or something?

Have a cookie, Sherlock.


----------



## r1dermon




----------



## CuzIsaidSo

armac said:


> Did Mr. armac just post something?
> Haven't seen him around in ages!
> 
> I've missed his wisdom something awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Agility tests?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Just wow.
> 
> p.s. I love the little handgun, two butterfly knives and whittling knife in his avatar.


Same old avatar for the last 8 years, nice you finally noticed it.

How is the carpet cleaning business? Anything exciting going on you care to share?

Nothing like a good carpet cleaning story to get my adrenaline going.

Like I said TWTR post when you get accepted, easy to boast about something, let us know when you get accepted, or you accept them.
[/quote]

i can tell you're a cop by your response...eerie huh?
[/quote]

It was never really a secret, you think you are an investigator or something?

Have a cookie, Sherlock.
[/quote]

I would like to nominate armac for July's "Dickhead of the Month" award


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I would like to nominate your mother for dick sucker of the month.

............

Man cops man cops, THEY SUCK! (Added so we are still on topic)


----------



## r1dermon

> 1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. This includes but is not limited to:
> * Harrassment (including PM)
> * Insults (provoked or not)
> * Goading
> 
> 3. Excessive use of profanity.
> ...
> * Use of profanity while breaking rule #1.
> 
> 6. Maintain good conduct while posting.
> * Do not spam the site. A member is "spamming" when they purposefully and repeatedly post items that individually hold little or no value to the thread.
> * Do not purposefully derail threads. "Derailing" a thread is defined when a member purposefully or repeatedly attempts to post items unrelated to the topic title.


----------



## Piranha_man

I'm done posting in this thread.
What more could ya ask for than to have a dickhead cop start posting in here exhibiting a real live example of dickheadedness?









Point proven.
Thanks armac!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Armacs daily uniform when out on patrol, it gets damn hot in Texas.


----------



## armac

So let's recap the Pfury way:

It is easier to whine about a problem than try and fix it. If someone challenges you to become and involved and fix the problem, we promptly attack them in masse and post gay pictures. Then we can feel good about ourselves,in real life we are small and noninvolved, but on the computer we are MONSTERS.........

Good to see some things never change, even after 8 years.

Nice name calling Pman, you are cool.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I apologize for posting that photo. I know your a good man at heart and are taking the ultimate step to serve your local community. It just sucks that when you hop online onto a forum that you have been visiting for 8 years that people who refuse to grow up and people who are blind to reality will attack such a noble profession.

Seriously Piranha Man grow up. Thats all I have to say, grow up. Your approaching your 50s and have the attitude of a teenager who gets pulled over in his moms Pontiac one to many times. We understand that you think your the spitting image of a Man but the rebel attitude just becomes creepy and annoying once you have left your 20s.

Also CuzIsaidSo, for a man, not a boy with two twins you sure seem to be extremely ignorant. Do you understand that the rest of America doesnèt give a damn about the ghetto mentality you have about cops or are you just another grown Man who thinks hes too tough. Believe me there are thousands of people in your hometown who are a lot tougher than you and the only reason they don't eat you alive is because of brave men and women in the police force in your town. Its funny how you can be so resentful towards officers, yet you are becoming one. Trust me when I say a Police Officer is a Correctional Officers best friend. Grow up.

Lastly Danny Tanner I cannot figure out if you are just a stupid kid with too much time on your hands or if you think you posses enough knowledge to speak on adult topics. You go from posting a few good points here and there and then revert back to absolute stupidity. Here is a thought, kid, why not get a job and go out into the real world and grow up a little bit?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

armac just don't go take your frustrations out on an innocent citizen the next time go to work

They don't always beat your ass sometimes they frame you and lie 
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhqmKoEoy20k8FWzq3

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshh1aYV34tFTdxQ589V

another beat down for no reason

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhv3sc7c9e7eMBoAH6


----------



## Piranha_man

Danny Tanner said:


> I apologize for posting that photo. I know your a good man at heart and are taking the ultimate step to serve your local community. It just sucks that when you hop online onto a forum that you have been visiting for 8 years that people who refuse to grow up and people who are blind to reality will attack such a noble profession.
> 
> Seriously Piranha Man grow up. Thats all I have to say, grow up. Your approaching your 50s and have the attitude of a teenager who gets pulled over in his moms Pontiac one to many times. We understand that you think your the spitting image of a Man but the rebel attitude just becomes creepy and annoying once you have left your 20s.
> 
> Also CuzIsaidSo, for a man, not a boy with two twins you sure seem to be extremely ignorant. Do you understand that the rest of America doesnèt give a damn about the ghetto mentality you have about cops or are you just another grown Man who thinks hes too tough. Believe me there are thousands of people in your hometown who are a lot tougher than you and the only reason they don't eat you alive is because of brave men and women in the police force in your town. Its funny how you can be so resentful towards officers, yet you are becoming one. Trust me when I say a Police Officer is a Correctional Officers best friend. Grow up.
> 
> Lastly Danny Tanner I cannot figure out if you are just a stupid kid with too much time on your hands or if you think you posses enough knowledge to speak on adult topics. You go from posting a few good points here and there and then revert back to absolute stupidity. Here is a thought, kid, why not get a job and go out into the real world and grow up a little bit?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Danny Tanner said:


> I apologize for posting that photo. I know your a good man at heart and are taking the ultimate step to serve your local community. It just sucks that when you hop online onto a forum that you have been visiting for 8 years that people who refuse to grow up and people who are blind to reality will attack such a noble profession.
> 
> Seriously Piranha Man grow up. Thats all I have to say, grow up. Your approaching your 50s and have the attitude of a teenager who gets pulled over in his moms Pontiac one to many times. We understand that you think your the spitting image of a Man but the rebel attitude just becomes creepy and annoying once you have left your 20s.
> 
> Also CuzIsaidSo, for a man, not a boy with two twins you sure seem to be extremely ignorant. Do you understand that the rest of America doesnèt give a damn about the ghetto mentality you have about cops - There are 2 Americas... 1 the police protect & the other police treat like sh*t I'm part of the 2nd and everybody in that 2nd thinks just like me - or are you just another grown Man who thinks hes too tough.Deff don't think I'm too tough but I can hold my own - Believe me there are thousands of people in your hometown who are a lot tougher than youYes there are but none of them f*ck with me cuz I know how to carry myself...you couldn't go where I go and not get beat down or punked off cuz you're a spoiled brat who's had a good life handed to him by mommy & daddy - and the only reason they don't eat you alive is because of brave men and women in the police force in your town. -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah nobody fucks with me cuz the Cops protect me - Its funny how you can be so resentful towards officers, yet you are becoming one. - A C.O isn't a cop & I gotta do what I gotta do to give my kids a good life but you wouldn't know anything about something like that lil boy - Trust me when I say a Police Officer is a Correctional Officers best friend. Grow up.
> 
> Lastly Danny Tanner I cannot figure out if you are just a stupid kid with too much time on your hands or if you think you posses enough knowledge to speak on adult topics. You go from posting a few good points here and there and then revert back to absolute stupidity. Here is a thought, kid, why not get a job and go out into the real world and grow up a little bit?


----------



## BRUNER247

Lmmfao!cops lie? What are you kidding me? Can't trust a cops word anymore than a crackheads word!either will tell you whatever you wanna hear to get what they want.


----------



## BRUNER247

I say f*ck the cops, *uck the snitches, fu*k the lawyers, fuc* you, f**k him, F*CK YOU ALL! Oh n f*ck me too!


----------



## r1dermon

BRUNER247 said:


> I say f*ck the cops, *uck the snitches, fu*k the lawyers, fuc* you, f**k him, F*CK YOU ALL! Oh n *f*ck me too!*


you wish


----------



## BRUNER247

Nah wishing is for suckers n chumps. FTw.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

f*ck Everybody! The best speech ever (Edward Norton; 25th Hour):

Yeah, f*ck you too.

f*ck me? f*ck you.

f*ck you and this whole city and everyone in it. f*ck the panhandlers grubbing for money and coming up behind my back.

f*ck the squeegee men dirtying up my clean windshield. Get a f*cking job.

f*ck the Sikhs and the Pakistanis palming down the avenues in decrepit cabs.

Curries steaming out their pours. Stinking up my day. Terrorists in f*cking training. Slow the f*ck down!

f*ck the Chelsea boys with their waxed chest and bulked up biceps, going down on each other in my parks and on my piers. Jingling their dicks on my channel 35.

f*ck the Korean grocers with their pure minuscule priced fruit-necked tulips and roses rapped up in plastic. 10 years in the country still no speaky English.

f*ck the Russians in Brighton Beach. Mobsters, thugs, sitting in cafes sipping tea in little glasses. Sugar cubes between their teeth. Wheeling and dealing and scheming. Go back where f*cking came from.

f*ck the black-headed Hasidim strolling up and down 47th street in their dirty Gabardine with their dandruff selling South African apartheid diamonds.

f*ck the Wall Street brokers. Self-stout masters of the universe. Michael Douglas Gordon Gecko wannabe motherfuckers figuring out new ways to rob hard working people blind. Send those Enron assholes to jail for f*cking life! You think Bush and Cheney didn't know about that sh*t? Give me a f*cking break. Chico, GIM phones, Adelphia, WorldCom.

f*ck the Puerto Ricans. 20 to a car. Swelling up the welfare roll. Worst f*cking parade in the city. And don't even get me started on the Dominicans, because they make the Puerto Ricans look good.

f*ck the dynamistic Italians with their palmate hair, their nylon warm-ups, their Saint Anthony medallions. Swinging their Jason Giambi "Louisville Slugger" baseball bats trying to audition for The Sopranos.

f*ck the Upper East Side wives with their appearance scars and their 50-dollar Luchy artichoke with their poor faces getting pulled and lifted and stretched all tart and shiny. You're not fooling anybody sweetheart.

f*ck the uptown brothers. They never pass the ball. They don't want to play defense. They take five steps on every lay-up to the hoop and then they want to turn around and blame everything on the white man. Slavery ended 137 years ago. Move the f*ck on!

f*ck the corrupt cops with their anus violating plungers and their 41 shot standing behind a blue wall of silence. You betrayed our trust!

f*ck the priests who put their hands down some innocent child's pants. f*ck the church that protects them delivering us into evil and while you're at it, f*ck J.C. He got off easy. A day on the cross, a weekend in hell and all the hallelujahs of the legion angels for eternity. Try seven years in f*cking Otisville, Jay.

f*ck Osama Bin Laden, Al Queda and backward-ass cave dwelling fundamentalist assholes everywhere. On the names of innocent thousands murdered, I pray you spend the rest of eternity with 7-2-4s roasting in a jet fuel fire in hell. You towel-headed ************* can kiss my royal Irish ass!

f*ck Jakob Elinsky. Whining malcontent.

f*ck Francis Xavier Slaughtery. My best friend judging me while he stares at my girlfriend's ass.

f*ck Naturelle Rivera. I gave her my trust and she stabbed me in the back. Sold me up the river. f*cking bitch.

f*ck my father with his seamless fleece standing behind that bar sipping on club soda selling whisky to firemen and cheering the "Bronx Bombers".

f*ck this whole city and everyone in it. From the row houses of Astoria to the penthouses on Park Avenue. From the projects in the Bronx to the lofts in Cohoe. From the tenements in Alphabet C to the brown stones of Parksville to the split-levels in Staten Island. Let an earthquake crumble it. Let the fires rage. Let it burn to f*cking ash and then let the waters rise and submerge this whole rat infested place.

No.
No f*ck you Montgomery Brogan. You had it all and you threw it away you DUMB f*ck!


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ I took one look at that list and said: _"I'm not going to read THAT whole thing!!"_

Got 1/4 of the way through it... found myself going halfway through... and before I knew it, I was reading the last line.

Great stuff!


----------



## Scrappy

F*ck L Ron Hubbard and
F*ck all his clones.
F*ck all those gun-toting
Hip gangster wannabes.

Learn to swim.

F*ck retro anything.
F*ck your tattoos.
F*ck all you junkies and
F*ck your short memory.

Learn to swim.

F*ck smiley glad-hands
With hidden agendas.
F*ck these dysfunctional,
Insecure actresses.

Learn to swim. 
-Maynard James Keenan


----------



## b_ack51

CuzIsaidSo said:


> I would like to nominate armac for July's "Dickhead of the Month" award


No need to nominate, he wins it every month.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

TheWayThingsR said:


> Just as I've constantly said..... There are bad professionals in EVERY occupation.
> 
> f*ck doctors because of the thousands of mal-practice suits every year!
> 
> f*ck pilots because a couple of them get drunk before a flight every year!
> 
> f*ck teachers because some of them f*ck their students!
> 
> f*ck postal employees because there are some that steal mail!
> 
> Lame.


That's bullshit, how many of the above have "protect and serve" or whatever as a moto. Not "abuse power and beat the sh*t out of the public"


----------



## armac

DJ Roomba said:


> I would like to nominate armac for July's "Dickhead of the Month" award


No need to nominate, he wins it every month.
[/quote]

Is DJ or BJ?

Most likely the second one............winner

I can tell you are a REAL man BJ, from your little game signature, keep playing games.


----------



## Guest

armac said:


> I would like to nominate armac for July's "Dickhead of the Month" award


No need to nominate, he wins it every month.
[/quote]

Is DJ or BJ?

Most likely the second one............winner

I can tell you are a REAL man BJ, from your little game signature, keep playing games.
[/quote]

It's really funny that you mock a guy who plays video games in his free time, and a guy who chose to make a living cleaning ducts, all the while claiming you are a real man, one who makes his living "protecting" the very country who foundations are based on the freedoms expressed above.

Tell me Armac, what is a real man? A man who never plays games? A man who thinks he is on top of the world and that everyone around him are lesser human beings? A man who gets his jollies off going on a fish forum and passing judgement on people he knows nothing about besides tiny little windows into their interests?


----------



## b_ack51

armac said:


> I would like to nominate armac for July's "Dickhead of the Month" award


No need to nominate, he wins it every month.
[/quote]

Is DJ or BJ?

Most likely the second one............winner

I can tell you are a REAL man BJ, from your little game signature, keep playing games.
[/quote]

Ouch, you got me good Farva.


----------



## r1dermon

actually cops do have to do a considerable amount of paperwork.

regardless, there are a million jobs where you have to do mountains of paperwork...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Rather do mountains of paper work in an air chilled office than pick strawberries in the hot sun....cough....armand caribe....cough


----------



## Piranha_man

I don't know about you guys, but I'm so friggin' proud to have a "f*ck the Police" thread with 7 pages on this site.









I betcha that www.guppy-fury.com doesn't have anything like this at all.


----------



## armac

Mr. Lahey said:


> I would like to nominate armac for July's "Dickhead of the Month" award


No need to nominate, he wins it every month.
[/quote]

Is DJ or BJ?

Most likely the second one............winner

I can tell you are a REAL man BJ, from your little game signature, keep playing games.
[/quote]

It's really funny that you mock a guy who plays video games in his free time, and a guy who chose to make a living cleaning ducts, all the while claiming you are a real man, one who makes his living "protecting" the very country who foundations are based on the freedoms expressed above.

Tell me Armac, what is a real man? A man who never plays games? A man who thinks he is on top of the world and that everyone around him are lesser human beings? A man who gets his jollies off going on a fish forum and passing judgement on people he knows nothing about besides tiny little windows into their interests?
[/quote]

Duct suckers, gamers and whiners...........the EPIC TRINITY.


----------



## r1dermon

i did think the farva line was pretty funny though...being honest...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Armac I can understand at the academy how you passed your physical, your mental, but with you being such a gay, and can't believe how you passed your sexual.

/slaps knee

/spits into bucket

/high fives zebadiyah, cleetus, and buck who are sitting with me on my porch in a rural Pennsylvania farm house.


----------



## EZmoney

page 8... really?







who would've thunk it?!?!


----------



## Piranha_man

Funny how we've never seen a picture of armac.
I have this visual of a short, fat balding dude with what remains of his hair to be in curly little wafts.

That, and he doesn't even own piranhas... so (choke) what's he really doing here? 
Oh yeah... he's 'the village idiot!'


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

well said









police officers will always be the same, hide behind a badge and break the law


----------



## armac

Read my signature closely..............


----------



## Piranha_man

armac said:


> Read my signature closely..............


----------



## wisco_pygo

8 pages later....keep it going, keep it going, keep it going, keep it going


----------



## TheWayThingsR

^ (in response to the other thread) Nope, I was thinking of you.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Keeping it alive

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshh982syLsW0Z1T9j6X


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

This is thread is the story of hurricane

But it wont be over till they clear his name

.....And give him back the time that he has done

Put him in a prison cell but...

One

time

he

could a been

the champion of the world.


----------



## Kyle2154

LOL!!! @ 30 - 40 seconds






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ1qp9eMz0s


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

police brutality reversed

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshh5u0DhWl6AFTax2z5


----------



## Kyle2154

I'll never cheer for cops getting beat up, think if this was your mom/wife/daughter out at work, getting beat by some thug because "daddy can't go to jail"


----------



## r1dermon

what a dumbass...im in full support of sending that piece of sh*t to jail...BUT, it should work both ways. if a cop uses excessive force, im not talking about a rough takedown, im talking about kicking someone in the face when they're down, they should also be charged with a crime.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

^^^ another great point by r1dermon... I've seen that female cop vid before and even I think thats F'd up, only cuz it s a woman if it was a man that would be classic


----------



## Piranha_man

CuzIsaidSo said:


> police brutality reversed
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshh5u0DhWl6AFTax2z5


The "bad guy" was fighting like a little girl, and yet the cop still couldn't subdue him.
With one wrist handcuffed like that, an arm bar would be so easy... yet he was clueless.

Cops are soooooo pathetic when it comes to takedowns!
Why is that?
Why don't they train them to be able to do what they need to do?


----------



## TheWayThingsR

^I dont know where you get that? Out of all the police shows and news clips, I very seldom see an officer fail at taking down a suspect. They're pretty good at it. Just watch cops or any of those shows, you'll see little female cops taking down big black dudes.


----------



## Guest

r1der what is your avatar! I always wonder...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

^^^ it's fireworks


----------



## wisco_pygo

KEEP IT GOING


----------



## r1dermon

Mr. Lahey said:


> r1der what is your avatar! I always wonder...


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/186829-my-avatar/page__p__2438837__fromsearch__1&#entry2438837

everything you ever needed to know about my avatar


----------



## Guest

I still dont get it...haha,...to me it looks like a potato sack with an ipod in it being stuffed in a tube.


----------



## Piranha_man

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^I dont know where you get that? Out of all the police shows and news clips, I very seldom see an officer fail at taking down a suspect. They're pretty good at it. Just watch cops or any of those shows, you'll see little female cops taking down big black dudes.


We must be catching completely different scenes then.
Nearly every single "takedown" is a fumbling, clumbsy exhibit of pure incompetence.

Here's an example of some of the takedowns we use in aikido.






Why don't the police learn and apply such tactics as these?

Every single cop should have a black belt or be on their way to earning one in some martial art IMO.
I mean... it's their career!
Why not be adept at it?

We wouldn't hire an accountant that couldn't do math...
We wouldn't hire a surgeon that couldn't perform surgery...
We wouldn't hire a plumber that didn't know how to fix pipes...
Why have cops that can't do their job worth a sh*t?

I'm very perplexed by this.


----------



## Piranha Guru

P-Man is not a police officer, but he feels they need to learn how to do arm bars and take downs properly...


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ Exactly. They should be able to adequately do their jobs.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Penn & Teller says Martial Arts are BULLSHIT!


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ Very true in many cases.
There are a lot of bullshit dojos and senseis out there.

It takes a really great instructor teaching the right student in order to produce somebody who can really handle themselves.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

I guess Canada has asshole cops too






Is there a homeless/crackhead part of Vancouver... cuz that street looked like there is


----------



## the REASON

every black man is a rapist and murderer

every white man is a serial killer and child molester

every yellow man is a bad driver and a ninja

every police man is a criminal deserving of death

the fact that this thread is still here amazes and discourages me. but who cares. you're still an idiot.


----------



## Piranha_man

I really don't think this thread is supposed to be taken so seriously.
It's a jab at the police.

Perhaps we should start a "f*ck Grocery Clerks" or "f*ck Janitors" or "f*ck Accountants" thread too.









I mean look at how goofy accountants can be...


----------



## the REASON

i didnt read through the thread p-man. but i was responding on the original opinion on the thread, and the fact that its 9+ pages long. o well, i dont care enough anyway.


----------



## Guest

the REASON said:


> every black man is a rapist and murderer
> 
> every white man is a serial killer and child molester
> 
> every yellow man is a bad driver and a ninja
> 
> every police man is a criminal deserving of death
> 
> the fact that this thread is still here amazes and discourages me. but who cares. you're still an idiot.










Did you even read the thread?


----------



## the REASON

did you read the post above yours?


----------



## Guest

I just did...I see your that type of person who loves to tell everyone how much they don't care, because you probably "have better things to do" or something like that. Thanks for wandering in, wasting our time by not even bothering to put the work into reading through the thread, than of course following that up with the obligatory "I dont care enough but I am here posting (more than once) anyways".

Thanks for bringing your coolness here


----------



## wisco_pygo

so much love, joy, and happiness in this thread


----------



## Piranha_man

Just kidding...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Piranha Man has been fucked by the long dick of the law so many times he cant even walk properly now days.

It's funny how you bash the police department when your basically a cop without a badge as a Guardian Angel. I know you guys probably think your really cool in your gay red hats and jackets and think your better at patrolling the streets than an officer, but lets see how effective your "Akido Chi Ji Tzu Bing TIng" style of martial arts is when there is a crackhead shooting at you.

I would love to see a group of GA patrol a crip neighborhood in Compton, let me guess to dangerous? Especially with the red attire. Thats why we have brave men and women in the police department who have to venture into these areas on a daily basis, places where all of you cop haters wouldnt dare to go into when someone from there steals your bike, tv, wallet etc.

Check out this group of GA with their founder, they seem to be in peek physical condition eh?







So when Trigga robs the liquor store you mean half of these guys are going to chase and catch trigga? Yeah right.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ZZ-CqtHjAnk/S5vxi3_YcpI/AAAAAAABxE8/A6c-52vMTGw/s400/Curtis+Sliwa+With+Kenneth+E.+Mangano+And+The+Guardian+Angels


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ "Cop without a badge?"
Hardly. We're more of a 'vigilante' group that's fed up with assholes mugging, raping and abusing people.
We often go into places the cops aren't able/willing to go.

As far as "Akido Chi Ji Tzu Bing Tling" goes... I'm not familiar with this 'art.'
Is it one that you founded?
For some reason I simply can't picture you having the focus, strength, stamina or discipline to study any martial art, let alone found one.

Anywho, back to your little rant... lol

Yeah, there at TONS (literally







) of fatasses in the Guardian Angels.
We also have little old ladies.
Many of these people's duties involve event planning, answering phones and e'mails, sending out announcements, running the "Cyber Angels" division that works toward eradicating child pornography and people being harassed on the internet.

We all have our purpose.
As Chapter Leader I only take on patrol those who are not only physically capable of handling a threat, but have the bravery and mindset to meet the situation head-on.

For example, last fall there were multiple beatings in the parks in my city.
It became a bit of a "fad" for late-teen, early-twenties guys to gang up and find a homeless person alone in a park at night and beat him/her within an inch of their life _"just for fun."_
Several beatings occcurred per week.

The local cops did little to nothing about this, so we went in full force and completely stopped the violence in a matter of less than 2 weeks.
(I'd get phone calls from the homeless shelters informing me of each new beating, where it took place, etc.)

This photo was taken right before one of the patrols as a joke... we entitled it:

_"And they say The Guardian Angels don't carry guns."_


----------



## Piranha_man

Check out this group of GA with their founder, they seem to be in peek physical condition eh?

"Peek," eh?








What grade are you in anyway?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Sorry I forgot the "a". Would you like me to edit my original post and swap "peek" for "peak" or can you let me off just this one time officer ?


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ That's all you've gotta say?









Where's your typical, immature, crackhead, smartass response to the post above that one?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Piranha_man said:


> We often go into places the cops aren't able/willing to go.


Your such a damn clown. Places cops aren't willing to go? What kind of cops do you have?

"Hello 911 I have just been robbed I need an officer ASAP!"

Operator : "Sorry, since you live in scary old oregon we do not have any officers who are willing to go there. Would you like a team of unarmed men in red berets and jackets instead?"

Yeah im sure that if a cop isnt willing to go there a group of unarmed tough guys would go. Is that bravado or just stupidity? I dont know about America but the police force here must go anywhere in the city no matter how dangerous it is to uphold the law, isnt that the job description? Im pretty sure its the same in Oregon. Your whole organization reminds me of Dog the bounty hunter and his gang. I know that this whole cop hating attitude of yours must be some sort of desperate ploy to cling on to your youth.

Can you name a place in Oregon where a police force would not be willing or able to go to please?


----------



## Piranha_man

I absolutely can name a place in Oregon where the cops weren't able to go, and the Guardian Angels went in and took care of business.

In the 1980's a radical cult group called The Rajneesh took over a small city in Central Oregon named Antelope OR.
They renamed it "Rajneeshpuram."

The Rajneesh bought a hotel in Portland, 275 miles away on the other side of the Cascade Mountain Range.
As trade for letting homeless people stay for free at the hotel, the homeless were bussed to Rajneeshpuram to vote the leader of the cult into local government office.
After they would vote, the Rajneesh would leave the homeless there in the cold winter desert to starve and freeze.
Many tried walking/hitchhiking back to Portland, but many of these died on the mountain on the way back.

Anybody who spoke out against or stood in the way of the Rajneesh were delt with harshly.
The salad bars in several restuarants frequented by such "anti Rajneesh" were poisoned.
The cops just never seemed to be able to catch anybody doing anything however.

And, there is no law against putting people up at a hotel then driving them to the other side of a mountain range and abandoning them.
Legally, the cops couldn't do diddly squat.

The Guardian Angels were finally called upon by the government and police... and asked if they would assist.
Without hesitation, Guardian Angels assembled from Portland, Chicago and Los Angeles and stormed Rajneeshpuram.

This is one of I'm sure countless stories where the GA stepped in where the law held cops back...
Being a cop has it's restrictions as well as it's rights... they HAVE to abide by the law.
However, they've been known to 'turn their backs' and let us do our job when the situation calls for it.

Thanks for asking Danny... it's been awhile since I've recalled that story!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

To be honest that is an inspiring story but kind of shady. What sort of government calls upon a group outside of the government to help them remove a cancer in society. Why didn't they bring in the SWAT teams? Why didn't they bring in some commandos or any other military suits to solve the problem? Why did they call GA?


----------



## Guest

DT Im not sure I give a sh*t about Guardian Angels but it's pretty funny how you sit on your ass and judge someone else when they are at least trying to do something despite and shortcomings with the idea.


----------



## Piranha_man

I thought I made it clear, perhaps I was using too big of words.

_"Because... the Rajneesh weren't breaking any laws with the homeless thing... and they couldn't prove anything with the poisoning thing."_

Got it?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Oh so you think you can play ball with the law? Is Justice a game in Oregon? To be honest I dont even know what to say anymore, the "h" key on my keyboard is missing and i have to press some little rubber thing to type an h. You won Piranha Man, you win again.

bye


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Danny Tanner said:


> "Hello 911 I have just been robbed I need an officer ASAP!"
> 
> Operator : "Sorry, since you live in scary old oregon we do not have any officers who are willing to go there. Would you like a team of unarmed men in red berets and jackets instead?"


funniest thing I have read from DT since ethug.


----------



## EZmoney

TheWayThingsR said:


> "Hello 911 I have just been robbed I need an officer ASAP!"
> 
> Operator : "Sorry, since you live in scary old oregon we do not have any officers who are willing to go there. Would you like a team of unarmed men in red berets and jackets instead?"


funniest thing I have read from DT since ethug.
[/quote]

x2


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, it was pretty good.


----------



## armac

Anybody sign up for an LE job yet?

Or is it still cool to be the internet badass and allow somebody else to put their life on the line every night?

My ducts are acting funny PMan, think you could stomach that hazardous duty?


----------



## TheWayThingsR

^You're not acting any better than the rest of these guys. Kind of immature for a law enforcement officer in my opinion.


----------



## the REASON

Mr. Lahey said:


> I just did...I see your that type of person who loves to tell everyone how much they don't care, because you probably "have better things to do" or something like that. Thanks for wandering in, wasting our time by not even bothering to put the work into reading through the thread, than of course following that up with the obligatory "I dont care enough but I am here posting (more than once) anyways".
> 
> Thanks for bringing your coolness here


its more-so that i made my opinion on the matter to the op clear in the thread that sparked this one and i could not believe the thread was 9 pages long.

...i see your the person who thinks he knows people. good luck with that.


----------



## Piranha_man

This thread has been depleated of intelligent arguement at this point IMO.
At this point we're pretty much just taking cheap shots at each other.

Those who have had negative experiences with the cops are gonna be bashing the cops in this thread.
For example, the time when I was pulled over on my motorcycle, grabbed by my long hair, thrown to the ground with a .45 shoved in my back and arrested for "Attempting to elude a police officer" when in all honestly, I pulled over the second his lights went on.
(I was told later by my attorney that this "Officer Price" in Portland had a reputation for fabricating stories like that in order to 'up' his arrests...)

In court, it was the cop's word against 22 year old, long haired me... so I obviously got convicted and did time.

In another case, when my buddy and I were teenagers and got caught drinking and smoking pot in public two of the cops took my buddy around a corner and beat the tar out of him.

Everywhere I look I see obese, incompetent cops.

I don't think it's any wonder why I have a distaste for cops in general.
HOWEVER... as Chapter Leader of the GA... I know many of the cops in town, and have a lot of respect for some of them, just as they do for me.

Now if you'll excuse me, it's time to get off the shitter, wipe my ass and jump in the shower.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Piranha_man said:


> For example, the time when I was pulled over on my motorcycle, grabbed by my long hair, thrown to the ground....


Seems like that cop was pretty good at take downs, huh Mr. Aikido?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Piranha_man said:


> For example, the time when I was pulled over on my motorcycle, grabbed by my long hair, thrown to the ground with a .45 shoved in my back and arrested for "Attempting to elude a police officer" when in all honestly, I pulled over the second his lights went on.
> (I was told later by my attorney that this "Officer Price" in Portland had a reputation for fabricating stories like that in order to 'up' his arrests...)
> 
> In court, it was the cop's word against 22 year old, long haired me... so I obviously got convicted and *did time*.


They sent you to prison for attempting to elude a police officer?


----------



## r1dermon

armac said:


> Anybody sign up for an LE job yet?
> 
> Or is it still cool to be the internet badass and allow somebody else to put their life on the line every night?
> 
> My ducts are acting funny PMan, think you could stomach that hazardous duty?


you bitch enough about it...why not quit?


----------



## Piranha_man

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> For example, the time when I was pulled over on my motorcycle, grabbed by my long hair, thrown to the ground....


Seems like that cop was pretty good at take downs, huh Mr. Aikido?








[/quote]

Yeah, with a .45 at my back, he was pretty good at it.









I'm not so stupid as to resist an arrest on top of everything else man.
Ya would have to be a total idiot to resist arrest for a traffic violation when the cop has a .45 stuck in yer back. (Yer kiddin', right?)

Pretty funny how this has turned into a "f*ck with P-man" thread... but it's cool~









If I can dish it out... I should be able to take the jabs.


----------



## b_ack51

r1dermon said:


> Anybody sign up for an LE job yet?
> 
> Or is it still cool to be the internet badass and allow somebody else to put their life on the line every night?
> 
> My ducts are acting funny PMan, think you could stomach that hazardous duty?


you bitch enough about it...why not quit?
[/quote]

Cause they pay him to be a dick in real life and not for being one online.

Amirite or amirite?


----------



## Bawb2u

Piranha_man said:


> Nah man, just a night 'til I appeared in front of the judge and got 80 hours of community service.
> 
> I consider having to do community service as "doing time."
> Either way, they're taking a piece of yer life from ya.


----------



## armac

Bad. Ass. Gamer. Hahaha


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Bitch. Ass. Cop. Hahaha


----------



## Boobah

I saw a special about the GA on the news and I was under the impression they really weren't supposed to interfere...just kind of watch


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

.


----------



## Piranha_man

Boobah said:


> I saw a special about the GA on the news and I was under the impression they really weren't supposed to interfere...just kind of watch


Watch?

Nah, see, that's what most civilians do.
Watch and do nothing.

We're "Step in and so something about it" kinda folks.


----------



## r1dermon

sorry, had to bring this one back for armacs sake...buddy...you still out there protecting and serving?

bawb2u will probably appreciate this one im sure...


> North Andover delays action on police chief
> The Boston Globe
> Dean K. Wong, Contributing Reporter
> May 2, 1993
> 
> The North Andover Board of Selectmen voted yesterday to delay possible disciplinary proceedings against police chief Richard Stanley after Hampton, N.H., police cleared him of involvement in an altercation there.
> 
> The selectmen called the special meeting after hearing reports that Stanley, 36, and some fellow officers were involved in an early-morning assault at Hampton's La Bec Rouge Restaurant April 21.
> 
> Neither Stanley nor James Preston, 34, of Hampton, the reported victim of the assault, could be reached for comment late last night.
> 
> Martha Larson, chairwoman of the North Andover Board of Selectmen, said that although the investigation is still ongoing, Hampton police had determined [Richard Stanley] was not an active participant in the altercation.
> 
> Stanley, North Andover's police chief for the past six years, came under scrutiny by the board after his conviction last year for drunken driving. Stanley faced the drunken-driving charges after being stopped in Reading in July. He had his license revoked and was fined and given a year's probation.
> 
> As for the April 21 incident in New Hampshire, Hampton police Lt. Detective Philip Russell confirmed that an assault report was filed by the alleged victim on that date. Russell, however, declined to say whether Stanley was involved, and said he could reveal little information regarding the investigation pending it's completion. Russell said he expects to return a report to selectmen by the middle or end of this week.


does anyone find it odd that this is still the police chief in N andover to this day? even better is, a few years back, one of his rookie officers was arrested on suspicion of DUI, and he wasted no time shitcanning him and publically chastising him for it.

now THATS protecting and serving. i'll take some of that justice pie baby!!!

oh...btw...if im not mistaken, the justice department is still investigating the department for misusing weed and seed funds for "overtime" which was suspiciously allocated amongst officers. one officer made 175 dollars a week for what amounted to 4 hours of detail, to which nobody can find any proof of the detail in the first place...bernie madoff aint got sh*t on cops. haha.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

I don't blame the officer.

Two things:

Officer put himself in a bad position;
1. too many people around him
2. he waited too long to radio for back-up/help.


----------



## r1dermon

moreover i was focusing on the last two paragraphs...the ones dealing with the drunk driving...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

I'm watching an HBO Documentary called "If God Is Willing and Da Creek Don't Rise" about the aftermath of Katrina... the New Orleans Police are corrupt, murdering peices of sh*t. NOPD went far beyond police brutality and straight to murder. It's a great doc, If you want to piss yourself off check it out


----------



## TheWayThingsR

uh oh.

Edit: my "uh oh" was regarding a derogatory post preceding mine that has been removed. I'm not quite the retard that randomly posts "uh oh"


----------



## Piranha_man

Perhaps to sell it?









lol, where's the "in after the edit" smilie?


----------



## Piranha_man

Piranha_man said:


> Perhaps to sell it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, where's the "in after the edit" smilie?


_"Quoting when I should have been reporting?"_




























Yeah, sorry... "reporting" isn't exactly my _forte_.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

what did the post say that got erased ?


----------



## b_ack51

CuzIsaidSo said:


> what did the post say that got erased ?


It had the answer to world hunger and us mods won't allow that here!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

If your having a medical emergency...Never stop for the police

11 year old girl dies when cop refuses to help her

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhxntE5R4Sh3l9mAqF


----------



## Guest

that lady has got to call an ambulance...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

The hospital was a mile away. It would've took twice as long for the ambulance to get there


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

cuzisaidso has madddd hate for da boydem


----------



## Guest

CuzIsaidSo said:


> The hospital was a mile away. It would've took twice as long for the ambulance to get there


Ive never been in an ambulance but I imagine it doesnt take the same time if you dont have to listen to any road signs.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

the ambulance has to drive to you, then drive back. If your a mile away from the hospital and something happens to your kid, you put your kid in the car and rush to the hospital. It's the fastest way but the mother was panicing and took the wrong way.


----------



## b_ack51

Mr. Lahey said:


> The hospital was a mile away. It would've took twice as long for the ambulance to get there


Ive never been in an ambulance but I imagine it doesnt take the same time if you dont have to listen to any road signs.
[/quote]

I've had to call many ambulances back when I lived with my parents due to my father and brother being diabetic. It does take time, you call, talk to operator, describe situation and location. People load up ambulance, drive over with lights on not always rushing like they do in the movies, they show up, jump out of ambulance, grab supplies/cart if needed, then talk to the person on the scene. Then load up the person(s), then load up everyone and drive to hospital. Yes they can save you time if far away, but less than a mile, its really not worth it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Also if she called an ambulance I am pretty sure they would have something in the ambulance to aid the asthma attack right away no doubt. That cop deserves to get shot, a crying panicking mother with a child in her arms approaches you and you say "no"? If I was a Sheik and this happened in my kingdom, that cop would have been the victim of a public beheading.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Police shoot a man in a wheelchair....









http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhhrfX2hfA3J6wqqpz


----------



## Scrappy

Shoot him in the leg! Wait, what?


----------



## Piranha_man

Another shining example of the cowardice possessed by our police.


----------



## r1dermon

no...THIS is the best...

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/12003194345116/police-shoot-kill-man-during-raid-in-framingham/


----------



## 0S1R1S




----------



## r1dermon

the law? wait...im a cop...i AM the law...


----------



## Piranha_man

r1dermon said:


> the law? wait...im a cop...i AM the law...


Yeah, this one is really fucked up.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Scrappy said:


> no...THIS is the best...
> 
> http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/12003194345116/police-shoot-kill-man-during-raid-in-framingham/


that happened in framingham...i'm surprised i haven't heard about it


----------



## r1dermon

dude was in his pajama pants with no shirt on...wasn't holding anything in his hands...

the officers firearm magically discharged (i love the part where they neglect to say that the officer's firearm actually discharged THREE rounds into the victims neck)...now the dude who shot him gets media and police protection, so nobody knows who he is...wtf. the heinous crimes for which the two others were arrested were SOOO bad that the 1st kid got released on 5k bail, and the other on personal recognasence. way awesome.

if there is good news in the story, it's that the officer went home safe and sound to his anonymous family after gunning an unarmed person down at point blank for no reason upon serving a warrant in which the victims name was not contained. im sooooo happy that the 60k a year (before all that strenuous overtime) public servant went home safe and sound, and now the states health-care will help him cope with this tough scenario in his life. i wonder if the state will offer the victims family any type of psychological help on their expense?

here's to hoping the family sues the town and wins a landmark decision which awards them 50% of the whole towns budget. that'll put an end to these useless warrants for violating draconian drug laws. no knock warrants as well...if anyone busts down my door in the middle of the night, my dog, and some hot lead will be the first to greet them.


----------



## armac

Made myself a promise, kind of a New Year's resolution. I would not get into these verbal jousts about law enforcement with the ex felons,"retired dope dealers and wanna be cops who cannot get on anywhere, we have here.

So with that.

Have fun guys


----------



## b_ack51

I think you guys forgot the story of the partially deaf guy killed by a police officer within seconds of the officer jumping out of his car. Guy had a "2-3 inch carving knife on him" but the blade was not out.


----------



## PhantastickFish

wheres the video of the police saving peoples lives?

wheres the video of the police actually helping people?

Saving lives and helping people really happens every day you know, more often then any of the videos you posted.

just get on here and start jumping people because of what they do at work... do they come tto your job and throw rocks at you when your mowing? they do not. i can't believe someone would make such a shallow, one, sided, uneducated thread.


----------



## b_ack51

PhantastickFish said:


> wheres the video of the police saving peoples lives?
> 
> wheres the video of the police actually helping people?
> 
> Saving lives and helping people really happens every day you know, more often then any of the videos you posted.
> 
> just get on here and start jumping people because of what they do at work... do they come tto your job and throw rocks at you when your mowing? they do not. i can't believe someone would make such a shallow, one, sided, uneducated thread.


Cops aren't here to serve and protect and save peoples lives.


----------



## PhantastickFish

b_ack51 said:


> wheres the video of the police saving peoples lives?
> 
> wheres the video of the police actually helping people?
> 
> Saving lives and helping people really happens every day you know, more often then any of the videos you posted.
> 
> just get on here and start jumping people because of what they do at work... do they come tto your job and throw rocks at you when your mowing? they do not. i can't believe someone would make such a shallow, one, sided, uneducated thread.


Cops aren't here to serve and protect and save peoples lives.f
[/quote]

lol really? why dont you tell me why they're here, you seem to be an expert on the subject.


----------



## Ba20

My personal opinion is police arent paid enough. The only people that do police work are people that dont want much out of life and settle for a low paying job and this is why stuff like this happens. Now say police got paid 100k a year there would be more people trying to get in the law enforcement field, This would cause the level of professionalism to increase, thus beatings/ corruption wouldnt be as prevalent.

Police are needed to protect those who are unable to protect themselves and give people a warm fuzzy safe feeling.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

armac said:


> Made myself a promise, kind of a New Year's resolution. I would not get into these verbal jousts about law enforcement with the ex felons,"retired dope dealers and wanna be cops who cannot get on anywhere, we have here.
> 
> So with that.
> 
> Have fun guys


i fuckin love 2011!!!!!....







armac


----------



## Ba20

Good riddance


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

In America ALL of the cops are fat, so they usually are quick to attack or use their firearm. I mean if they dont they would have to chase a mothafucka down, and when their lungs give out after 4 steps, it is well embarassing.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Danny Tanner said:


> In America ALL of the cops are fat, so they usually are quick to attack or use their firearm. I mean if they dont they would have to chase a mothafucka down, and when their lungs give out after 4 steps, it is well embarassing.


you're actually not that far from the truth...all cops aren't fat but they all seem to be lazy and would rather shoot you or taze you than actually chase you


----------



## scent troll

I wouldnt make a good cop. I'm not fat, but I'd have very little patience with the general [email protected]!!!!!! God DAMN SPIDER JUST CRAWLED ON MY HAND!!!....

...um
with the general public...yeah


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I would make an excellent cop. I am naturally strongly distrusting of blacks/hispanics and like to chase things. My mom probably fucked a wolf because my prey drive is insane. If anything runs away from me my mind blanks out and I will be obligated by my soul to chase it down and capture it.


----------



## scent troll

Danny Tanner said:


> I would make an excellent cop. I am naturally strongly distrusting of blacks/hispanics and like to chase things. My mom probably fucked a wolf because my prey drive is insane. If anything runs away from me my mind blanks out and I will be obligated by my soul to chase it down and capture it.


That sounds more like a child rapist then a cop Danny....


----------



## r1dermon

cops aren't there to protect you. they're there to keep order by force. if one person steps out of line, cops are there to put them back in-line.

as far as paying them more...it has to start with the militarization of the police. if you're in the military (at least in my state), you automatically jump to the top of the police list. even if your score on the police test is abismal. how many cops are prior military? they've got a pretty much guaranteed awesome job with great bennies, great pay, and unbelievable perks that NO OTHER job has (which includes not being responsible for committing crimes). if someone is offered a manufacturing job at company A right out of the military, but the govt says they'll pay that person just as well, plus govt. bennies, pension, zero accountability for committing crimes, and the unwaivering respect of society (and the chance to be a hero), who the hell is not going to take that? meanwhile a criminal justice degree is worth about as much as the dump im taking right now, as i write this, since it aint going to get you a job in law enforcement (or even close).

cops are there to make money for the state. speed traps, DUI's, court fee's...etc...and the state pays them well. gives them OT for court appearances, an extremely generous workmans comp program (i know a lot of retired injured cops...hurt on the job...wierd how they're all in the 40 years old range...), state paid legal counsel, ambiguity for killing an unarmed civilian (as well as no or minimal consequences for that action)...basically power OVER the people. awesome gig! i'd take it to! doesn't mean we should be kissing their feet. there are plenty of dangerous jobs, people choose their path, cops choose to be cops...why should we treat them any more special than any other human being, or especially, citizen of the US?

arm yourself, a bullet travels a lot faster than a police cruiser.


----------



## Piranha_man

Danny Tanner said:


> In America ALL of the cops are fat, so they usually are quick to attack or use their firearm. I mean if they dont they would have to chase a mothafucka down, and when their lungs give out after 4 steps, it is well embarassing.


Wise words coming from a little teenage boi who lives with mommy and daddy.
Really been around haven't ya Danny Tanner.

You been to the US and seen our cops?

Get back in your room and write out: _"I will not be a loser"_ 100 times and then maybe we'll let you have some pizza.


----------



## scent troll

I like your arm yourself advice r1 haha. Thats worthy of going on a motivational poster lol


----------



## Ba20

Piranha_man said:


> In America ALL of the cops are fat, so they usually are quick to attack or use their firearm. I mean if they dont they would have to chase a mothafucka down, and when their lungs give out after 4 steps, it is well embarassing.


Wise words coming from a little teenage boi who lives with mommy and daddy.
Really been around haven't ya Danny Tanner.

You been to the US and seen our cops?

Get back in your room and write out: _"I will not be a loser"_ 100 times and then maybe we'll let you have some pizza.
[/quote]

I dont agree with danny very offen but he is right, Being prior military, 
I can say most are what the military would consider over weight standards


----------



## b_ack51

PhantastickFish said:


> cops aren't there to protect you. they're there to keep order by force. if one person steps out of line, cops are there to put them back in-line.


Exactly what r1 said. I don't agree with him much, but this subject we both agree. Cops do not serve and protect, they are only looking out for themselves, their family and friends. Just because "to serve and protect" is on each and every police vehicle, it doesn't mean sh*t. Cops are just there to make sure everyday life goes on but if for whatever reason, they want to pick on you, set you up, etc, they can. Its their word vs yours and guess whose is "more important". Its never equal.


----------



## Ba20

Go black51


----------



## Piranha_man

Ba20 said:


> In America ALL of the cops are fat, so they usually are quick to attack or use their firearm. I mean if they dont they would have to chase a mothafucka down, and when their lungs give out after 4 steps, it is well embarassing.


Wise words coming from a little teenage boi who lives with mommy and daddy.
Really been around haven't ya Danny Tanner.

You been to the US and seen our cops?

Get back in your room and write out: _"I will not be a loser"_ 100 times and then maybe we'll let you have some pizza.
[/quote]

I dont agree with danny very offen but he is right, Being prior military, 
I can say most are what the military would consider over weight standards
[/quote]

Oh sh*t yeah, when it comes to physical fitness, most police are a joke!

Being prior military myself as well, I concur with your post completely.
Funny how the military keeps it's personnel in good condition IN CASE they have to go to battle someday, whereas the police, who face the 'front line' every single day are allowed to be fat pieces of sh*t.

However, to say that _"All American cops are fat"_ is about as retarded as saying _"All musicians do drugs."_
(But then again, consider the retarded source.)


----------



## Ba20

lol good one







piranha man does have a funny side


----------



## Piranha_man

Ba20 said:


> lol good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piranha man does have a funny side


Oh yeah, he's a real card man... but he also speaks the truth.


----------



## r1dermon

b_ack, a cops word isn't just "more important". a cops testimony has, and DOES convict people every day for crimes which there is no physical evidence to back up the cops claim. ask armac, im sure he's put people away with his words alone. in-fact, a cops word in traffic court is pretty much de facto conviction.

you know now these protectors and servers are being forced by the minions to actually collect blood samples from people who refuse a breath test in florida? talk about forcing self incrimination. nevermind the unlawful detention without probable cause (ALL "checkpoint" style dui stops).

http://www.wtsp.com/news/topstories/story.aspx?storyid=165079&catid=250

this guy=pwnage





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGRqlFw3RI0&feature=related


----------



## Ba20

I like people like him, need more like him to keep cops honest


----------



## b_ack51

r1dermon said:


> b_ack, a cops word isn't just "more important". a cops testimony has, and DOES convict people every day for crimes which there is no physical evidence to back up the cops claim. ask armac, im sure he's put people away with his words alone. in-fact, a cops word in traffic court is pretty much de facto conviction.


You're right, their word does convict people. I meant that with "more important", just didn't type it exactly. It's the whole "it makes sense in my head" while posting it but when someone else reads it they don't know everything i meant to say. And yes in traffic court, I know already about that first hand. I have to hire a lawyer while its my word with the lawyer speaking for me vs a cop who can just say "yeah he totally changed lanes and almost cause a truck to kill millions of innocent aids infected babies". The best is when I have video supporting my case against the cops word and if I still want to fight a ticket I gotta pay up the ass for my lawyer, take time off of work UNPAID (or use a paid time off) to prove I'm innocent and the cop is full of poo poo.

Now I won't say all cops are bad, egomaniacs, power hungry people. But quite a few definately are.


----------



## r1dermon

b_ack...not only just for a lawyer, but here in MA (it's being challenged right now), you have to actually pay a fee just to contest a ticket!!! unless you can prove some sort of hardship, you cannot contest the accusation without having to pay a fee (tax) to the state, and even if you prove yourself innocent, you dont get a refund on the court "tax".


----------



## Piranha_man

b_ack51 said:


> b_ack, a cops word isn't just "more important". a cops testimony has, and DOES convict people every day for crimes which there is no physical evidence to back up the cops claim. ask armac, im sure he's put people away with his words alone. in-fact, a cops word in traffic court is pretty much de facto conviction.


You're right, their word does convict people. I meant that with "more important", just didn't type it exactly. It's the whole "it makes sense in my head" while posting it but when someone else reads it they don't know everything i meant to say. And yes in traffic court, I know already about that first hand. I have to hire a lawyer while its my word with the lawyer speaking for me vs a cop who can just say "yeah he totally changed lanes and almost cause a truck to kill millions of innocent aids infected babies". The best is when I have video supporting my case against the cops word and if I still want to fight a ticket I gotta pay up the ass for my lawyer, take time off of work UNPAID (or use a paid time off) to prove I'm innocent and the cop is full of poo poo.

Now I won't say all cops are bad, egomaniacs, power hungry people. But quite a few definately are.[/quote]


----------



## Piranha_man

Agreed.
I know a few good ones.

Armac, I'd like to ask you a question without it turning into an arguement or worse- a pissing contest of insults.
I'm asking this respectfully:

1.) I believe it's been posted in the past that you're not actually a police officer, you're a night security guard.
Is this true, or are you truly a full-on police officer?


----------



## Ba20

prolly works two jobs b/c being a police officer doesnt pay squat


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah... certainly could be.
I'm just curious, as I've heard both claims.

Some members have never posted a pic of themselves here before... wonder what they look like.

I've always pictured armac looking like this:










But in reality he probably looks more like this:


----------



## Bawb2u

/is disturbed P-Man is picturing Armac shirtless.


----------



## r1dermon

lmfao...hahaha...

btw, cops up this way get really good pay.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2010/05/06/police_pay_can_exceed_250k/


> Robert Ciccolo earned almost $237,000 as a police captain in the hackney unit - $37,000 of it attributed largely to staying late, doing paperwork.
> 
> His cousin, Steven Ciccolo, a lieutenant in South Boston, took in nearly $248,000, a salary made larger by almost $54,000 for patrolling parades, filling in for other officers, and testifying in court.
> 
> And James Claiborne, a popular captain who retired last year, made about $248,000, boosting his annual salary by almost $44,000, largely by going to community meetings and events in a high-crime district that covers Mattapan and North Dorchester.


protecting and serving...their wallets.


----------



## Ba20

If you read that article you would see that all those people are "police captain's, lieutenants, ect..." The article also states



> "The salaries are excessive,'' Police Commissioner Edward F. Davis said in an interview. "Clearly the average person on the street does not make this kind of money.


The police pukes here only make 50K a year







not worth my time or life


----------



## Piranha_man

I've always thought it would be pretty cool if ya could "resign" from the police.

What I mean is... I'd like to walk into the police station and sign an agreement that we'll leave each other alone.
If I get mugged, robbed, assaulted or whatever, I'll deal with it on my own without calling the police, and if the police see me going a bit over the speed limit or whatever they will just kinda look the other way.

Sounds fair to me...


----------



## Ba20

Yeah but then they wouldnt have a job. Everyone would sign that agreement, except the liberals who need someone to protect them


----------



## r1dermon

oh really? see...it's funny, because the conservative posterboy up here in the last election had all the police unions support, and the liberal coward who needs their help was denounced by all the cops...why? because the liberal who needs all kinds of protection hasn't put a class of staties (highest paid in the nation) through the academy in 5 years, he cut quinn bill funding by 80%, and shockingly, suggested using lower paid flagmen for traffic duty instead of cops who make a mandatory 4 hours minimum of overtime, which usually starts at just over 40 dollars an hour.

hmm...wierd how the cops were all jizz happy for the conservative gun loving freedom choosing, welfare hating, illegal immigration reforming poster child for the entire farce that is the "conservative tea party movement". the concept of libertarianism has been hijacked by these knobs.

at any rate, it's clear to me who wants to spend spend spend...and on a division of government that is overpaid to begin with, and underservices their constituents. not to mention all the corruption that go's on. "oh it's just a few". ohhh...ok, my bad. so my town had two officers (above the law) who stole, and helped sell thousands of dollars of seized marijuana. conveniently it was never exposed until AFTER the statute of limitations ran up, and they can't be charged. still making $$, still eligable for pension...etc...

cops a few towns over were just busted and fired after being caught sleeping at their houses on duty, being paid to "serve and protect". they were at home bumping uglies with their spouses and sleeping off all that stressful work.

a few towns over from that, a bunch of cops, including the damn chief have resigned (im SUUURE there's going to be major ramifications for their wrong-doings :sarcasm for porking a subordinate and sexual harrassment.

then there's the guy who shot the unarmed guy in his pajama bottoms serving a warrant.

then there's those morons in NY who shot the kid in the car...weird...havent heard much about that lately.

doesn't seem to be "few and far between" to me...


----------



## Ba20

I am a union supporter but not for police


----------



## 0S1R1S

http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20110108/bc_rcmp_force_110108/20110108?hub=BritishColumbiaHome


----------



## ZOSICK

I cant say I've been mistreated over the years by the police, between the fix-it, speeding and the reckless driving tickets I almost my licence. Over the last several years I keep it on the track and open road rally's (SCCA Events) now...in Nebraska judges are seem to be money hungry let your lawyer know your willing to pay almost any fine and you'll never lose your licence with the exception of a DUI.


----------



## Ba20

yes thats exactly what i do,

Get a lawyer = keep your license


----------



## Piranha_man

0S1R1S said:


> http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20110108/bc_rcmp_force_110108/20110108?hub=BritishColumbiaHome


Sick bastard... gimme 3 minutes alone with that pig.


----------



## Piranha_man

Another of thousands of examples of _"Pig brutality."_






Here's one with a happy ending...


----------



## Piranha Dan

Give me a f*cking break dude....one guys drunk, staggering around the road, and fights with the cops while they're trying to subdue him. The other dumb bitch doesn't stop for 8 miles--officers a little keyed up but that's a standard felony stop that any cop will do when you (derp derp) don't pull over when the lights come on.


----------



## Piranha_man

_"Staggering around the road?" _

Give ME a break man... attack the guy and take him to the pavement, grinding his face into the street and hitting him 'cause he showed a split second of _"stagger?"_
I really don't see him put up any fight... he gets wrestled down by 3 pigs for no reason.

_"The officer's a little keyed up?"_

My GOD man!























_A "Little keyed up??"_

So scream like an infant, point yer gun at her and rip her out of the car and force her to the pavement??

Oh man, I seriously hope you're kidding!


----------



## Piranha_man

(But then again, I can see why the pudgy little piggy would feel threatened by a little old lady...)


----------



## Piranha_man




----------



## Piranha_man

*In this video a pig shoots and kills a dog that isn't doing anything wrong in the slightest.

The dog gets shot and killed at 5:25*


----------



## r1dermon

pman that's despicable...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Piranha_man said:


>


thats fucked up...he must feek like a big tough guy beating on a 120lb woman....at least they fired his f****t ass


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, guess P-Man's in a real "f*ck the cops" mood today.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

that dog vid is fucked!!!! I really want to shoot that cop


----------



## Ba20

yeah id like to hear armac's excuse for that


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

I'd just like to say...15 pages on a f*ck Police Thread







...this is why I love Pfury


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ X2









Remember when somebody started a "f*ck Crimminals" thread right after this one started?
I think it got like 3 posts then died.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when somebody started a "f*ck Crimminals" thread right after this one started?
> I think it got like 3 posts then died.










....I forgot all about that thread


----------



## Piranha_man

CuzIsaidSo said:


> ^^ X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when somebody started a "f*ck Crimminals" thread right after this one started?
> I think it got like 3 posts then died.










....*I forgot all about that thread*[/quote]

Exactly.


----------



## armac

Ba20 said:


> yeah id like to hear armac's excuse for that


Please see post 232









I guess I should have included "pole monkeys" in my list of undesirables..............


----------



## Piranha_man

armac said:


> yeah id like to hear armac's excuse for that


Please see post 232








[/quote]

You made it clear that you're not gonna post negatively anymore.
Are you incapable of posting a comment or opinion in a civilized fashion?

You would get a lot more respect on here if you would just join in conversations with something to offer than the consistent negativity.
If somebody is posting about police brutality, why do you take it so personally?

First of all, are you even a cop?
It appears that you're actually a security guard and are not really a cop at all.
Maybe you are. Why don't you just come out and say if you are or aren't?

Secondly, if you ARE a cop, and are a GOOD cop, surely you're against police brutality as well.
Nobody on here is saying _"armac sucks... he's a bad cop..." _

I know there are some shitty "duct suckers" out there... and I hate that they represent my industry so poorly.
I don't take that fact personally, and if somebody said they had a bad experience with a shitty 'duct sucker,' I'd be right there with 'em calling that 'duct sucker' a piece of sh*t.

We all know that police brutality exists... we all know that there are a lot of fat, lazy, crooked cops out there... but there are also some damn good, honest cops with honor.

Rather than sit there and defend all cops- pretending that policemen are 'gods' and do no wrong... get real.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Piranha_man said:


> yeah id like to hear armac's excuse for that


Please see post 232








[/quote]

You made it clear that you're not gonna post negatively anymore.
Are you incapable of posting a comment or opinion in a civilized fashion?

You would get a lot more respect on here if you would just join in conversations with something to offer than the consistent negativity.
If somebody is posting about police brutality, why do you take it so personally?

First of all, are you even a cop?
It appears that you're actually a security guard and are not really a cop at all.
Maybe you are. Why don't you just come out and say if you are or aren't?

Secondly, if you ARE a cop, and are a GOOD cop, surely you're against police brutality as well.
Nobody on here is saying _"armac sucks... he's a bad cop..." _

I know there are some shitty "duct suckers" out there... and I hate that they represent my industry so poorly.
I don't take that fact personally, and if somebody said they had a bad experience with a shitty 'duct sucker,' I'd be right there with 'em calling that 'duct sucker' a piece of sh*t.

We all know that police brutality exists... we all know that there are a lot of fat, lazy, crooked cops out there... but there are also some damn good, honest cops with honor.

Rather than sit there and defend all cops- pretending that policemen are 'gods' and do no wrong... get real.








[/quote]


----------



## armac




----------



## Piranha_man

.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

The only reason I dislike Officers is because THEY RATHER SEE ME IN THE PEN THAN ME AND LITTLE RENZO ROLLIN IN A BENZO.

I often ponder the idea of BEATING THE PO-LICE OUTTA SHAPE and after I finish the said act of violence please BRING THE YELLOW TAPE TO TAPE OFF THE SCENE OF THE SLAUGHTER and depending on the condition I leave the officers after the act of violence I am inititating, they still WONT BE ABLE TO SWALLOW BREAD OR WATER.

Even some scholars have been situating the idea that many Officers may be homosexuals. Many dont know IF THEY **** OR WHAT SEARCHING A NIGA DOWN AND GRABBING HIS NUTS, but on the other hand of the spectrum WITH A GUN THEY CANT GET NONE BUT DONT LET IT BE A BLACK AND A WHITE ONE.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Piranha_man said:


> *In this video a pig shoots and kills a dog that isn't doing anything wrong in the slightest.
> 
> The dog gets shot and killed at 5:25*


You're joking right? They handled it how they should have. Could they have done it a little different? Sure. Were they wrong? Nah.

Typical of you tho. Base your entire decision of someone on a ten min vid. Who cares what happened before the vid. Right.


----------



## Piranha_man

Uncle Jesse said:


> *In this video a pig shoots and kills a dog that isn't doing anything wrong in the slightest.
> 
> The dog gets shot and killed at 5:25*


You're joking right? They handled it how they should have. Could they have done it a little different? Sure. Were they wrong? Nah.

Typical of you tho. Base your entire decision of someone on a ten min vid. Who cares what happened before the vid. Right.
[/quote]

You're right.
It's so typical of me.
I'm always going around basing my entire decisions of someone on a _'ten min vid.'_









Go smuggle some more moonshine, Unca' Jesse!


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Well what would you have done? OK I was wrong _sometimes_ you base it on their name.


----------



## Piranha_man

lol... right on man...









What would I have done?
Can't say for sure, as I wasn't in their shoes at the time.
I can, however, say with complete confidence that I would NOT pull my gun and shoot a dog point blank that I had around the neck with a "control stick."

It's called a _"Control stick"_ because it's used to "control" a dog.
If you were supposed to shoot the dog, it would be called a _"Hold so you can shoot stick."_

The dog wasn't acting vicious in the slightest.
That cop was a chickenshit.


----------



## r1dermon

Uncle Jesse said:


> *In this video a pig shoots and kills a dog that isn't doing anything wrong in the slightest.
> 
> The dog gets shot and killed at 5:25*


You're joking right? *They handled it how they should have*. Could they have done it a little different? Sure. Were they wrong? Nah.

Typical of you tho.* Base your entire decision of someone on a ten min vid*. Who cares what happened before the vid. Right.
[/quote]

you just did. hypocrite.


----------



## Piranha_man

r1dermon said:


> *In this video a pig shoots and kills a dog that isn't doing anything wrong in the slightest.
> 
> The dog gets shot and killed at 5:25*


You're joking right? *They handled it how they should have*. Could they have done it a little different? Sure. Were they wrong? Nah.

Typical of you tho.* Base your entire decision of someone on a ten min vid*. Who cares what happened before the vid. Right.
[/quote]

you just did. hypocrite.
[/quote]

Ouch.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

r1dermon said:


> *In this video a pig shoots and kills a dog that isn't doing anything wrong in the slightest.
> 
> The dog gets shot and killed at 5:25*


You're joking right? *They handled it how they should have*. Could they have done it a little different? Sure. Were they wrong? Nah.

Typical of you tho.* Base your entire decision of someone on a ten min vid*. Who cares what happened before the vid. Right.
[/quote]

you just did. hypocrite.
[/quote]

So you didn't read anything with the video? OK maybe you will answer......... What would you have done in his shoes?


----------



## Piranha_man

If I were in his shoes... I'd have shot MYSELF... just so's there'd be one less cop in the world.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Edit: I made no decision on him....... just his action in the clip.



Piranha_man said:


> If I were in his shoes... I'd have shot MYSELF... just so's there'd be one less cop in the world.


So, just so we are clear........... You would sooner commit suicide then shoot a vicious animal? I am having trouble understanding how you "put your life on the line" walking the mean streets of Oregon to protect people from criminals. But you will sooner kill yourself them stop a dog from attacking that same person.


----------



## r1dermon

since when does vicious animal= happy dog prancing around the street? so vicious he was wagging his tail for the majority of the time these scum of life were justifying their overtime pay and bennies. wonder how much OT they got from writing reports regarding this incident.


----------



## Piranha_man

I was joking about the "killing myself" part man...









As for walking the mean streets of North Portland at night in an attempt to keep people safe... I really don't do that anymore.
I now live in Central Oregon... not a big city at all, although every day there is at least one violent crime.

I direct my Guardian Angels chapter more toward serving the community in other ways such as Search and Rescue... (last year there were 207 separate missing persons in the mountains, desert and such around here.)

We're still available and on call to throw down a beating on punk-ass wannabe gangstas here, but the police have it pretty well covered for the most part.
I'm in regular contact with the Portland, OR chapter, and they on the other hand, are regularly getting into it with thugs.
(Kinda miss the knock-down drag-outs...)


----------



## Uncle Jesse

r1dermon said:


> since when does vicious animal= happy dog prancing around the street? so vicious he was wagging his tail for the majority of the time these scum of life were justifying their overtime pay and bennies. wonder how much OT they got from writing reports regarding this incident.


Since earlier in the day. So you think that a vicious dog always acts vicious? That's not always the case. Read the caption with the vid.

I think PMAN'S dogs should be put to sleep................. In the video I saw they were attacking a man.


----------



## Piranha_man

If you liked the _"attack"_ vid, you would have LOVED the video where my dogs actually _ATE_ said man!


----------



## Uncle Jesse

I didn't love it. I didn't say I loved it. I just think that dog should be put to sleep, it's mean, the video _clearly _proves it. I saw the video. I know that dog is a killer. Because that's how he was acting in the video.


----------



## Piranha_man

I assume you have the intelligence to know that it was a training exercise.
The padded sleeve is a dead giveaway.

Hey, maybe the video of the cop shooting the defenseless, mild mannered dog was just a training exercise too!
Yeah, that's it... the gun was shooting blanks, and the dog was trained to fall down and play 'dead!'

You're such a genius Unca' Jesse... thanks for saving me from my own ignorance!


----------



## r1dermon

Uncle Jesse said:


> I didn't love it. I didn't say I loved it. I just think that dog should be put to sleep, it's mean, the video _clearly _proves it. I saw the video. I know that dog is a killer. Because that's how he was acting in the video.


i have a killer dog...dont come on my property and you wont be killed.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

r1dermon said:


> I didn't love it. I didn't say I loved it. I just think that dog should be put to sleep, it's mean, the video _clearly _proves it. I saw the video. I know that dog is a killer. Because that's how he was acting in the video.


i have a killer dog...dont come on my property and you wont be killed.
[/quote]

And don't lose control of your dog and let it get away from you and act aggressively towards someone, get warned by the police, fail to register your dog, and let it get away *again (even tho you clearly know it is dangerous)* and act aggressively towards a child and maybe( if your local police don't need any more overtime) just maybe your dog wont get shot.









This is not a case of someone trespassing and getting bit. If a dog came at me and my child or even you and your child I would shoot it too. You wouldn't? What would you do? Grab it, tie it up with some firecracker wick, and return it to the owner?


----------



## Piranha_man

Jesse, are you _kidding, stupid_ or _drunk_?

Gotta be one of the three.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Uncle Jesse said:


> I didn't love it. I didn't say I loved it. I just think that dog should be put to sleep, it's mean, the video _clearly _proves it. I saw the video. I know that dog is a killer. Because that's how he was acting in the video.


i have a killer dog...dont come on my property and you wont be killed.
[/quote]

And don't lose control of your dog and let it get away from you and act aggressively towards someone, get warned by the police, fail to register your dog, and let it get away *again (even tho you clearly know it is dangerous)* and act aggressively towards a child and maybe( if your local police don't need any more overtime) just maybe your dog wont get shot.









This is not a case of someone trespassing and getting bit. If a dog came at me and my child or even you and your child I would shoot it too. You wouldn't? What would you do? Grab it, tie it up with some firecracker wick, and return it to the owner?
[/quote]

WTF are you talking about???? The dog was restrained and was standing still he wasn't even moving!!! Its not the cops decision whether the dog should be put down...the dog should have been taken to the aspca (sumthin like that) and they're the ones who make tha decision on whether adog is too vicious and should be put down


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Piranha_man said:


> Jesse, are you _kidding, stupid_ or _drunk_?
> 
> Gotta be one of the three.


As far as?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Piranha_man said:


> If I were in his shoes... I'd have shot MYSELF... just so's there'd be one less cop in the world.


You have got to stop with the reworked Clayton Bigsby lines


----------



## r1dermon

CuzIsaidSo said:


> I didn't love it. I didn't say I loved it. I just think that dog should be put to sleep, it's mean, the video _clearly _proves it. I saw the video. I know that dog is a killer. Because that's how he was acting in the video.


i have a killer dog...dont come on my property and you wont be killed.
[/quote]

And don't lose control of your dog and let it get away from you and act aggressively towards someone, get warned by the police, fail to register your dog, and let it get away *again (even tho you clearly know it is dangerous)* and act aggressively towards a child and maybe( if your local police don't need any more overtime) just maybe your dog wont get shot.









This is not a case of someone trespassing and getting bit. If a dog came at me and my child or even you and your child I would shoot it too. You wouldn't? What would you do? Grab it, tie it up with some firecracker wick, and return it to the owner?
[/quote]

WTF are you talking about???? The dog was restrained and was standing still he wasn't even moving!!! Its not the cops decision whether the dog should be put down...the dog should have been taken to the aspca (sumthin like that) and they're the ones who make tha decision on whether adog is too vicious and should be put down
[/quote]

exactly. cops are there to enforce the law, they are not there to be the judge and jury, as well as the executioner. a cop who pulls his gun and shoots someone or something without protecting life, should be fired. the dog was restrained, it should have gone to the proper authorities since it's someone elses property. a cop who shoots a rabid coyote is protecting the public, a cop who shoots someones dog after restraining it, when it has no chance of inflicting harm, is a douche.


----------



## Piranha_man

Danny Tanner said:


> If I were in his shoes... I'd have shot MYSELF... just so's there'd be one less cop in the world.


You have got to stop with the reworked Clayton Bigsby lines








[/quote]

Hey, I am in no way, shape or form involved in any reworkism!


----------



## Uncle Jesse

So what is the difference between a rabid coyote and a dog that attacks people when it gets out of the home?

The dog didn't appear to look mean in the video. But based on the reports from a few different people in that trailer park, he was. I know of at least 3 different dogs that are very friendly to me but not so friendly towards black people. Dogs don't always act the same to everyone.

Remember when musky got bit? A few days later is GF was all over here making post after post about how nice and loving her dog was.


----------



## Piranha_man

(Notice how I've received negative rep points for all my comments here?)


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master

Piranha_man said:


> (Notice how I've received negative rep points for all my comments here?)


There now you are at 0


----------



## r1dermon

difference...

besides the obvious, a coyote is not a domesticated dog...a coyote is a wild animal. a coyote is also not somebodies property, a dog is. somebody paid money for that dog, and has an interest in that dog beyond your interest. the dog should have been taken away and evaluated for dangerousness. after thats done, evaluate the owners to ensure they're fit to own a dog and abide by the rules. if the dog is deemed dangerous, put it down, if the owners are deemed jackasses, ticket them, and put the dog in a shelter for adoption. perhaps to someone like me who cannot afford a high quality dog but would jump at the chance to own one.

there is protocol for drawing a gun and shooting anything right out there in the open, especially a dog that can be disposed of later, without discharging a firearm in public. if the dog was running around biting people and they couldn't catch it, by all means, shoot it. but dude, it was standing there, got roped with a control stick, and then they shot it, even though they had control of it. thats BS.


----------



## Piranha_man

I-Eat-My-Master said:


> difference...
> 
> besides the obvious, a coyote is not a domesticated dog...a coyote is a wild animal. a coyote is also not somebodies property, a dog is. somebody paid money for that dog, and has an interest in that dog beyond your interest. the dog should have been taken away and evaluated for dangerousness. after thats done, evaluate the owners to ensure they're fit to own a dog and abide by the rules. if the dog is deemed dangerous, put it down, if the owners are deemed jackasses, ticket them, and put the dog in a shelter for adoption. perhaps to someone like me who cannot afford a high quality dog but would jump at the chance to own one.
> 
> there is protocol for drawing a gun and shooting anything right out there in the open, especially a dog that can be disposed of later, without discharging a firearm in public. if the dog was running around biting people and they couldn't catch it, by all means, shoot it. but dude, it was standing there, got roped with a control stick, and then they shot it, even though they had control of it. thats BS.


Well said.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

What is their department's protocol then? He didn't just shoot at anything. He shot a dangerous animal. I applaud this officer for for being safety minded. He risked his own well being to wrestle this animal to a safer place before shooting it. Good job to you officer.











Piranha_man said:


> (Notice how I've received negative rep points for all my comments here?)


How is this funny? That just means someone didn't like what you said. I'm surprised I don't have them too.


----------



## b_ack51

Uncle Jesse said:


> (Notice how I've received negative rep points for all my comments here?)


How is this funny? That just means someone didn't like what you said. I'm surprised I don't have them too.
[/quote]

So you're saying if my dog barked at an officer (which is a stranger) entering my property, the officer is allowed to shoot him. I know he's a tough bulldog, but he's the biggest p*ssy dog in the world. But with your logic, the officer would be threatened by a bark and my dog would be dead.

I hope you don't have pets.


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, this Jesse guy is just being argumentative.
He can't seriously think it's okay for a pig to shoot a defenseless pet.
If he does think it's justified, he's a bigger idiot than I thought.

Anywho, either way he is entitled to his opinion just like anybody else, as moronic as that opinion may be.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

In my country our national sport is called Shureg. Were we take dog, shoot them in a field, and then have a party.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

This is not about what your dog does on your property. This is about when your dog gets AWAY and is aggressive.

If your dog is barking at me on your property, he lives. If your dog is chasing people down the street growling at them, he dies.


----------



## Piranha_man

Uncle Jesse said:


> This is not about what your dog does on your property. This is about when your dog gets AWAY and is aggressive.
> 
> If your dog is barking at me on your property, he lives. If your dog is chasing people down the street growling at them, he dies.


There was no chasing, there was no growling.
Only standing and getting shot.

Anywho, don't ya'all say this is about enough bickering about the dog video?
The rest of the world thinks the pig who shot the dog is a piece of sh*t, Jesse thinks he's a hero.

Fine, can we move on now?


----------



## Uncle Jesse

June 2010 - A LaGrange, MO man who drew national attention after video showing police killing one of his dogs surfaced on the Internet vowed Thursday to seek changes in the law.
Judge Fred Westhoff fined Marcus Mays $50 for failure to register a dog with the city and $100 for failure to have a leash or muzzle on a vicious animal. Mays also must pay court costs of $29.
"We can't have dogs taking after young children or even adults," Westhoff said. "It's just not safe."
Mays requested the bench trial and represented himself. Afterward, he said he will ask the city to revise its animal ordinances.
"I think if I get enough people together and raise a big enough complaint, maybe they'll change it," Mays said.
City Attorney Jeff Curl said he had hoped for a stiffer fine because it would have "sent a message" to dog owners to "follow the ordinance."
Mays described the animal as an American bulldog, but authorities termed it a pit bull.
The dog, named Cammie, was shot to death on March 31 by Officer Doug Howell.
Video from part of the incident later was posted on YouTube, but it shows fewer than 10 minutes of the 68 minutes that Howell and Officer Jason Powell were on the scene.
The video which was not shown at Thursday's hearing, was from a police car camera. Mays said a friend of his put it on the Internet.
*The officers were responding to a call from LaGrange resident Mary Coleman that the dog had acted threateningly toward her and her daughter as they walked to a school bus stop.
"It was growling at my six-year-old," Coleman testified. "I wanted my kid to be safe and myself to be safe."*
Mays pointed out that the dog could not have been too angry because Coleman chained it at her home while Howell and Powell went to get special equipment used in handling animals.
The video shows that at one point, the dog laid down on the street and remained motionless for a time.
Howell testified that the dog growled as he tried to load it into a truck, that it later broke free from a chain tied to the vehicle and eventually charged as he tried to capture it with a six-foot catchpole.
Powell described the dog as "aggressive" and "vicious." Both officers had electroshock weapons, but did not use them because they said the effectiveness would have lasted only five second.
Howell said that he felt the only option to protect the safety of neighbors was to shoot the dog.
Howell fired one shot to the chest, which felled the animal. On the video, the dog can then be seen wagging its tail. Howell said he fired a shot to the head "because I didn't want the dog to suffer."
"I didn't feel it was right how they handled that," Mays said.
*A neighbor of Mays, Frances Hamilton, testified that the animal had previously chased her husband*.
*Curl pointed out that Mays had pleaded guilty to animal abuse in 2007 and had been ordered not to own pets for two years. Mays argued that the circumstances did not warrant the punishment and that he had pleaded guilty only to avoid a court fight.*
Cammie was just a pup when Mays got the female 18 months ago. He said the dog had never been aggressive.
Mays said he has four other dogs -- three pit bulls and a mastiff. He said he did not register Cammie because doing so "slipped my mind." The other four are registered, he said.
Howell and Powell have not been disciplined. Police Chief Dale McNelly said his department is working with the Humane Society of Missouri on additional training in dealing with unruly dogs. The city already has budgeted money for a new animal shelter.
City code defines vicious canines as "any dog(s) that has the appearance and characteristics of being predominantly aggressive" and any "dog(s) not in law enforcement service that has bitten a human being previously or attached another human being previously, whether such occurred within or without" the LaGrange city limits.
Even if his campaign to change the law in unsuccessful, Mays said the fight will be worth it.
"I don't feel (Cammie) was vicious," he said. "I feel I stood up for her."




Chasing and growling. But it wasn't recorded so it prolly didn't happen. It's also strange that an animal abuser has aggressive animals. He is a hero, you never know, he may have saved that little girls life.







Good job officer.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Homegirls, even if that pig didnt shoot the dog it probably would have been sent to a shelter where they would have gave it a number and sent to do hard labour. After a few weeks it would be probably get gassed. WORK SHALL SET YOU FREE. It was all a lie.


----------



## 0S1R1S

911 police call results in rape.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

0S1R1S said:


> 911 police call results in rape.


Sounds like this asshat should have been gone long ago. That woman needs to find out more from his department about why he wasn't fired.


----------



## Piranha_man

He was fired.
Says so in the first sentence of the article.

My question is why he wasn't stoned to death.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Piranha_man said:


> He was fired.
> Says so in the first sentence of the article.
> 
> My question is why he wasn't stoned to death.


Right. The "long ago" was towards the incident that took place in 2001-2002. It also said that in the article.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

"Utah police shot and killed a man within seconds of storming his parents' home, video of the raid shows. The police had a warrant to search for drugs, but found only a small amount of pot and an empty vial that had apparently contained meth. Local media report that Todd Blair, 45, was a drug addict rather than a dealer, according to friends and family"

WOW!!!! THEY JUST BUST THROUGH THE DOOR AND SHOT THE GUY!!! SMDH









ACTUAL POLICE VIDEO
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhmWBmmKYH64Z1GzrR


----------



## zippa

Looked to me like that guy had something in his hand that they thought was a gun?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

looked to me like they busted in the house and shot the first thing they saw move


----------



## r1dermon

CuzIsaidSo said:


> looked to me like they busted in the house and shot the first thing they saw move


true.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

OK now why are we hating on this guy? They didn't just go in to shoot the guy. It was a suspected drug dealer's house. When they busted in, it did look like he was holding something in his hand. When you breach a door you have VERY little time to think and make a decision. This officer made the decision to shoot the suspect for his safety and for the safety of his team. I'm sure the officer wishes it would have went differently. Killing a person is not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Piranha Dan

^^Agreed. Can't tell what he has in his hand before he goes down but from that angle it almost looks like he's in a 'shooting' stance. Split second decisions like that have to suck.....don't f*ck with hard drugs and you won't end up in a situation like this is all I have to say.


----------



## r1dermon

Uncle Jesse said:


> OK now why are we hating on this guy? They didn't just go in to shoot the guy. It was a suspected drug dealer's house. When they busted in, it did look like he was holding something in his hand. When you breach a door you have VERY little time to think and make a decision. This officer made the decision to shoot the suspect for his safety and for the safety of his team. I'm sure the officer wishes it would have went differently. Killing a person is not an easy thing to do.


couple things, too dangerous to knock down the door? dont do it! no knock warrants are unconstitutional

re: drugs; a victimless crime. nobody does drugs against their will. why is it criminal? (btw they found a bit of pot)

killing someone isn't easy? i can tell by the way the cop walks right by him.

these situations are complete BS. the government reserves no right to break my door down, period. in-fact it's expressly guaranteed that that WONT happen, in the constitution. but whatever, we wipe our asses with that document these days right?

officer safety brought about many unconstitutional laws. if someone breaks down my door like that, i'll have a remington 12 gauge to greet them. if they're going to shoot me anyway for no reason, i might as well shoot first right?


----------



## Uncle Jesse

r1dermon said:


> OK now why are we hating on this guy? They didn't just go in to shoot the guy. It was a suspected drug dealer's house. When they busted in, it did look like he was holding something in his hand. When you breach a door you have VERY little time to think and make a decision. This officer made the decision to shoot the suspect for his safety and for the safety of his team. I'm sure the officer wishes it would have went differently. Killing a person is not an easy thing to do.


couple things, too dangerous to knock down the door? dont do it! no knock warrants are unconstitutional

*So now people are allowed to do criminal activities in there home? *

re: drugs; a victimless crime. nobody does drugs against their will. why is it criminal? (btw they found a bit of pot)

*Fact: A "victimless crime" is still a crime. Society is the victim. *
*
*killing someone isn't easy? i can tell by the way the cop walks right by him. 
*
*
*Right as the first officer in, he should have stopped and made sure the guy was ok. That way anyone else in the house would have ample time to ditch stuff/setup an ambush for the rest of the pigs.*
*
*these situations are complete BS. the government reserves no right to break my door down, period. in-fact it's expressly guaranteed that that WONT happen, in the constitution. but whatever, we wipe our asses with that document these days right?

*Where in the constitution does it guarantee that? *
*
*officer safety brought about many unconstitutional laws. if someone breaks down my door like that, i'll have a remington 12 gauge to greet them. if they're going to shoot me anyway for no reason, i might as well shoot first right?
[/quote]

*Well they won't be shooting you for no reason. You just said you will be waiting on the other side with a shoot gun. You have nothing to hide and everything to loose by shooting a cop. Criminals usually have everything to hide and nothing to loose. So if you willing to kill a cop since he kicked your door in, what do you think they could be willing to do?*


----------



## r1dermon

how do i know he's a cop? he knocked down my door like any other thug/intruder would.

BTW 4th amendment. read it, live it.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

r1dermon said:


> how do i know he's a cop? he knocked down my door like any other thug/intruder would.
> 
> BTW 4th amendment. read it, live it.


I think the screaming " POLICE SEARCH WARRANT " kinda gave it away.

4th amendment 'The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.'

The guy had an illegal substance in his house. That's probable cause. The 4th does not state that you can do whatever in your house with no fear of the law.

Why are you constantly trying to shift the blame onto the officers? Did you fail some kinda cop test or something?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Uncle Jesse said:


> how do i know he's a cop? he knocked down my door like any other thug/intruder would.
> 
> BTW 4th amendment. read it, live it.


I think the screaming " POLICE SEARCH WARRANT " kinda gave it away.

4th amendment 'The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.'

*The guy had an illegal substance in his house. That's probable cause. The 4th does not state that you can do whatever in your house with no fear of the law. *

Why are you constantly trying to shift the blame onto the officers? Did you fail some kinda cop test or something?
[/quote]

so the guy deserved to die cuz he had a lil bit of weed in his house????


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Uncle Jesse loves a man in uniform.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

i found the man in uniform he loves...wonder what this cops ptotecting and serving

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshh2i7oa918zrEup87B


----------



## r1dermon

hey, here's some news...some criminals will scream cops, get on the ground. in which case, i'll still put 00 buck center mass.

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/12003299971686/suspects-pose-as-police-invade-worcester-home/


----------



## armac

An announcement by a peace officer is fair warning. Not arguing, New year's resolution, educating.

Still no luck becoming a cop R1. That degree did not open any doors?

Sounds like you are more comfortable as an activist anyway. Leave the real policework to the those able to handle the job.

Have a great week everybody.


----------



## r1dermon

fair warning of what? breaking and entering? sorry, but unless you produce a piece of paper that says you have the authority to enter, signed by a judge, you will be met with force. period. just like any other thug burglar. because thats what you are at that point, a burglar.

armac, how do i go about becoming mall security? which company do you work for again?


----------



## Uncle Jesse

CuzIsaidSo said:


> *fair warning of what? breaking and entering? sorry, but unless you produce a piece of paper that says you have the authority to enter, signed by a judge, you will be met with force. period. just like any other thug burglar. because thats what you are at that point, a burglar. *
> 
> armac, how do i go about becoming mall security? which company do you work for again?


That should hold up in court.

You go and apply? How is that even relevant? Laws are laws, anyone can learn them.


----------



## r1dermon

it wont hold up in court...because i'll probably be dead. but so will whoever is breaking into my house. that will set a hell of a precedent, and you know it's going to happen one of these times on these no knock warrants.

what if im at my kitchen table holding a gun that i legally own, with all the permits, and im cleaning it. sitting there watching american idol in my underwear with a gun in my hand cleaning it, and a band of douche fucks decide to break down my door and enter my house while screaming POLICE!

several ways this scenario plays out. A. i drop the gun and jump on the ground as fast as possible
B. i run to the refrigerator, which has a loaded shotgun on top of it. pull that down, get a shot off, and get blown away
or C. sit there with a gun in my hand, with no time to react, while 1.5 steps through the door Sgt armac comes guns blazing (for his safety of course) and kills me.

that's complete sh*t. if someone's going to dump their drugs, oh f*cking well, it's not worth killing someone, or being killed, to recover 10 grams of f*cking WEED. that somebody would support that ideology is f*cking twisted.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

[quote name='r1dermon' date='20 January 2011 - 09:44 PM' timestamp='1295577870' post='2637838']
it wont hold up in court...because i'll probably be dead. but so will whoever is breaking into my house. that will set a hell of a precedent, and you know it's going to happen one of these times on these no knock warrants.

what if im at my kitchen table holding a gun that i legally own, with all the permits, and im cleaning it. sitting there watching american idol in my underwear with a gun in my hand cleaning it, and a band of douche fucks decide to break down my door and enter my house while screaming POLICE!

several ways this scenario plays out. A. i drop the gun and jump on the ground as fast as possible
B. i run to the refrigerator, which has a loaded shotgun on top of it. pull that down, get a shot off, and get blown away
or C. sit there with a gun in my hand, with no time to react, while 1.5 steps through the door Sgt armac comes guns blazing (for his safety of course) and kills me.

that's complete sh*t. if someone's going to dump their drugs, oh f*cking well, it's not worth killing someone, or being killed, to recover 10 grams of f*cking WEED. that somebody would support that ideology is f*cking twisted.
[/quote

I see what you are saying. It's a valid worry........ If you are a drug dealer or live in a sh*t hole. Also if you were selling drugs, your guns are no longer legal. This time it's 10 grams of weed, next time maybe it's a house full of sex slaves? Do you honestly think the police just pick some random house to raid? I think your aluminum foil helmet is a little toooooo tight. They don't just go in guns a blazin', but they sure as hell are gonna try to neutralize a threat.


----------



## Piranha_man

armac said:


> An announcement by a peace officer is fair warning. Not arguing, New year's resolution, educating.
> 
> Still no luck becoming a cop R1. That degree did not open any doors?
> 
> Sounds like you are more comfortable as an activist anyway. Leave the real policework to the those able to handle the job.
> 
> Have a great week everybody.


Never did answer the question...

Are you a police officer?


----------



## r1dermon

Uncle Jesse said:


> it wont hold up in court...because i'll probably be dead. but so will whoever is breaking into my house. that will set a hell of a precedent, and you know it's going to happen one of these times on these no knock warrants.
> 
> what if im at my kitchen table holding a gun that i legally own, with all the permits, and im cleaning it. sitting there watching american idol in my underwear with a gun in my hand cleaning it, and a band of douche fucks decide to break down my door and enter my house while screaming POLICE!
> 
> several ways this scenario plays out. A. i drop the gun and jump on the ground as fast as possible
> B. i run to the refrigerator, which has a loaded shotgun on top of it. pull that down, get a shot off, and get blown away
> or C. sit there with a gun in my hand, with no time to react, while 1.5 steps through the door Sgt armac comes guns blazing (for his safety of course) and kills me.
> 
> that's complete sh*t. if someone's going to dump their drugs, oh f*cking well, it's not worth killing someone, or being killed, to recover 10 grams of f*cking WEED. that somebody would support that ideology is f*cking twisted.


I see what you are saying. It's a valid worry........ If you are a drug dealer or live in a sh*t hole. Also if you were selling drugs, your guns are no longer legal. This time it's 10 grams of weed, next time maybe it's a house full of sex slaves? *Do you honestly think the police just pick some random house to raid*? I think your aluminum foil helmet is a little toooooo tight. They don't just go in guns a blazin', but they sure as hell are gonna try to neutralize a threat.
[/quote]

f*ck no...they never do that.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=95475&page=1

oops, our bad.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Uncle Jesse said:


> I see what you are saying. It's a valid worry........ If you are a drug dealer or live in a sh*t hole. Also if you were selling drugs, your guns are no longer legal. *This time it's 10 grams of weed, next time maybe it's a house full of sex slaves?* Do you honestly think the police just pick some random house to raid? I think your aluminum foil helmet is a little toooooo tight. They don't just go in guns a blazin', but they sure as hell are gonna try to neutralize a threat.


----------



## r1dermon

oh i almost missed that one...yeah, nice leap. 10 grams of weed and all the sudden you're running a brothel with sex slaves. BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Did you not read the report? They got the wrong information. Among other problems. Again, they didn't just pick some random house. And I'm sure they didn't shoot the guy because he posed no threat. 
Sometimes mistakes are made. That's why you just shut up and comply and if they are at fault they will go away. Nobody ( with the exception of yourself and piranhaman "post badass rebel youth days") is perfect. Or maybe the police are big meanies? Better get your 870 ready after that stunt you pulled at the police station earlier.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

hahahahahah 10 grams of weed next time its a house full of sex slaves.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

r1dermon said:


> oh i almost missed that one...yeah, nice leap. 10 grams of weed and all the sudden you're running a brothel with sex slaves. BAHAHAHAHAHA


You can't read well huh? I think next time is the key words you should be looking for. Or do you really think that police only raid houses with 10 grams of weed inside?


----------



## r1dermon

wrong house: http://www.theagitator.com/2010/01/26/d-c-police-raid-wrong-home-city-refuses-to-pay-for-damage/ oops, wrong info, our bad

wrong house: http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/police_raid_wrong_house_kill_couples_dog/ wrong info...our bad, we killed your dog...get over it

wrong house: http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local-beat/Police-Raid-Wrong-Home-104561814.html our bad...wrong info

wrong house: http://www.wapt.com/r/23864258/detail.html woops, our bad, wrong information

aww f*ck it...it'd take way too long to post em all up...so i'll just show you a map of all the wrong raids based on wrong information, some of which resulted in death or injury. OOPS! but it's ok right uncle jesse?

http://www.cato.org/raidmap/ (scroll a bit down...)

btw, 45 raids on the wrong homes, based on wrong information, have resulted in the deaths of 1 or more innocent people. but it's cool right? comply? sure officer, i'll take a seat while you execute me in my own kitchen.


----------



## Scrappy

What do they put in the water in Michigan?


----------



## armac

TCLEOSE certified Pman.

Make you happy?

And still no photos for you!


----------



## r1dermon

sh*t i knew weed was a gateway...i had no idea it was a gateway to being a pizzzimp!!!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

TCLEOSE ????? WTF does that mean...

Pics or you're a liar


----------



## r1dermon

texas commission on law enforcement officers standards and education.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

r1dermon said:


> texas commission on law enforcement officers standards and education.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Why do you keep saying that I am saying it's ok for cops to shoot people? I am just stating why they are there in the first place. Why are you not posting stories of successful raids? Or stories of cops being shot as they go threw the door? I can guaranty you Doctors kill more people in a year then raids do. Should we also shut down hospitals? How about drunk drivers, let's ban booze. Dogs, they should go too.

What I am saying is no system is perfect, but we shouldn't attack those who are only trying to help. I know there are bad cops out there. I'm not saying they all are perfect.


----------



## r1dermon

if they were trying to help, they'd hault these stupid no knock raids. it's like a police chase. 10 cruisers all looking for blood are chasing someone in a toyota for miles and miles at 90mph...the toyota smashes head on into a car with a mother and 2 kids...everyone dies. now how f*cking stupid was the chase?

drugs f*ck people up, sure, but to fight it with that kind of violence is absolutely not the answer, clearly. it doesn't matter how many successful raids there are. that's like saying, oh yeah, we have 100 people on death row, there's a 5% margin of error, so 5 are innocent. but it's ok though, because 95 are guilty!

no-knock raids are unconstitutional and should be stopped.


----------



## Piranha_man

armac said:


> TCLEOSE certified Pman.
> 
> Make you happy?
> 
> And still no photos for you!


So not a cop.
Right on man...

Either way, very noble profession you've got.

In regards to your not posting a pic of yourself...

Appreciated.


----------



## r1dermon

i think they are "cops". i mean, maybe not in the traditional sense...but they have all the powers of a cop. it's hard to decipher through the website, but there are several types. at any rate, who really cares...


----------



## Uncle Jesse

r1dermon said:


> if they were trying to help, they'd hault these stupid no knock raids. it's like a police chase. 10 cruisers all looking for blood are chasing someone in a toyota for miles and miles at 90mph...the toyota smashes head on into a car with a mother and 2 kids...everyone dies. now how f*cking stupid was the chase?
> 
> drugs f*ck people up, sure, but to fight it with that kind of violence is absolutely not the answer, clearly. it doesn't matter how many successful raids there are. that's like saying, oh yeah, we have 100 people on death row, there's a 5% margin of error, so 5 are innocent. but it's ok though, because 95 are guilty!
> 
> no-knock raids are unconstitutional and should be stopped.


So going by your theory, no one should be punish for anything, since there is always the possibility of them being innocent? I think the death penalty is crap, since the people could be sent to death for something they didn't do.

They are only unconstitutional if there is no warrant.

So what would you want them to do if someone kidnaps your daughter and pulls them into their house?


----------



## r1dermon

what do you mean? if i see somebody kidnap my daughter and pull them into their house, that's called exigent circumstance. a police officer can enter, since he saw the crime. i'm not a cop, but i'd enter anyway, and do what i had to do.

if there's suspicion that somebody kidnapped my daughter, hell yeah i'd want them to get a warrant to search the house. but i wouldn't want them to blast in there guns blazing. that actually happened somewhere in the midwest and a little girl was killed by the cops.

im not saying nobody should be punished for anything dude. im saying that there's a right way to catch people, and a wrong way. and this is america, we have freedoms, and in order to maintain those freedoms some criminals will walk away without ever being caught. that's just a fact that people have to deal with if they want to keep their freedom.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

r1dermon said:


> what do you mean? if i see somebody kidnap my daughter and pull them into their house, that's called *exigent circumstance*. a police officer can enter, since he saw the crime. i'm not a cop, but i'd enter anyway, and do what i had to do.
> *The constitution say's nothing about exigent circumstance. Besides, you don't even believe in exigent circumstance. I don't know if that would be exigent circumstances, but I do know you could use it as probable cause, another word you don't believe in.
> *if there's suspicion that somebody kidnapped my daughter, hell yeah i'd want them to get a warrant to search the house. but i wouldn't want them to blast in there guns blazing. that actually happened somewhere in the midwest and a little girl was killed by the cops.
> *They wouldn't go in guns blazing, guns drawn and ready to handle any situation that may arise maybe. How would you have them go in? Call a locksmith over. And walk in unarmed? *
> im not saying nobody should be punished for anything dude. im saying that there's a right way to catch people, and a wrong way. and this is america, we have freedoms, and in order to maintain those freedoms some criminals will walk away without ever being caught. that's just a fact that people have to deal with if they want to keep their freedom.
> *Right, you are just saying they can't be taken out of a house in the process. What would your right way be? Not being a smart ass I really want to know how you would do it differently.*


----------



## r1dermon

Uncle Jesse said:


> what do you mean? if i see somebody kidnap my daughter and pull them into their house, that's called *exigent circumstance*. a police officer can enter, since he saw the crime. i'm not a cop, but i'd enter anyway, and do what i had to do.
> *The constitution say's nothing about exigent circumstance. Besides, you don't even believe in exigent circumstance. I don't know if that would be exigent circumstances, but I do know you could use it as probable cause, another word you don't believe in.
> *if there's suspicion that somebody kidnapped my daughter, hell yeah i'd want them to get a warrant to search the house. but i wouldn't want them to blast in there guns blazing. that actually happened somewhere in the midwest and a little girl was killed by the cops.
> *They wouldn't go in guns blazing, guns drawn and ready to handle any situation that may arise maybe. How would you have them go in? Call a locksmith over. And walk in unarmed? *
> im not saying nobody should be punished for anything dude. im saying that there's a right way to catch people, and a wrong way. and this is america, we have freedoms, and in order to maintain those freedoms some criminals will walk away without ever being caught. that's just a fact that people have to deal with if they want to keep their freedom.
> *Right, you are just saying they can't be taken out of a house in the process. What would your right way be? Not being a smart ass I really want to know how you would do it differently.*


[/quote]

umm...if you see someone commit a crime, you meet the requirement for probable cause...even a second rate cop like armac could tell you that. if you enter a dwelling and a cop witnesses you do this and has reasonable suspicion that a crime is about to, or has occured, he can give chase through that dwelling.

executing a warrant. knock on the door, demand identification from the person who answers and produce the warrant as issued by a court. if nobody answers after a reasonable amount of time (any amount of time which a reasonable person would consider a sufficient amount), then forcibly enter.

how to NOT execute a warrant...sneak up on a house with a ram and a team of SWAT members. surprise the hell out of the assumed criminals who may or may not be armed, and barge into the house with guns and tactikewl lasers. this ends up in deadly shootouts. what do you think a gang is going to thing if a group of gun toting dudes break down their door? "oh sh*t it's the bloods, they're coming for us because of what we did to tito!" naturally this scenario is what cops fear, and so they're extra itchy on the trigger finger, so when somebody holds a golf club, or a banana, they shoot them and murder them, and then they pass it off as "my priority is that I go home at night". that's all well and good, but I have the same priority.

no knock warrants have, and always will, result in innocent deaths. law enforcement or otherwise.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilson_v._Arkansas

no warrants shall issue but upon probable cause. the only way a no-knock warrant fits the criteria is if exigent circumstance is present. and there must be probable cause to make that determination.


----------



## Ba20

I'd of shot him too, they yelled police, he wasnt on the ground this was justified. Killing is easy, bringing them back is hard


----------



## r1dermon

what's it like to live in germany circa 1940 ba20? just curious?


----------



## Piranha_man

Hey, check this out:

Hey... hey guys...

f*ck THE POLICE!


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Hey r1 what's it like to live in fantasy land circa never? Why do you think people will just surrender if you "knock on the door and ask them to"? It's called the element of surprise . Sometimes you need it sometimes you don't. The thing is you don't know if you do until you are in the house. Better to be safe then sorry.

You didn't see him commit a crime. He walked your daughter into his house.

Pman you say f*ck the police and f*ck armac since he may or may not be a mall cop. But you're a "safety patrol"? I don't get it. You are doing the same thing as them? You dress up in a uniform to try to intimidate people into not committing a crime and you would stop one from happening if you could. Unless it was a cop being assaulted, then you would just say" Thank god..... one less pig to stop me from smokin' my grass in the park and driving too fast!"


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

...jesse's avatar is hilarious....


----------



## r1dermon

Uncle Jesse said:


> Hey r1 what's it like to live in fantasy land circa never? Why do you think people will just surrender if you "knock on the door and ask them to"? It's called the element of surprise . Sometimes you need it sometimes you don't. The thing is you don't know if you do until you are in the house. *Better to be safe then sorry.*
> 
> You didn't see him commit a crime. He walked your daughter into his house.
> 
> Pman you say f*ck the police and f*ck armac since he may or may not be a mall cop. But you're a "safety patrol"? I don't get it. You are doing the same thing as them? You dress up in a uniform to try to intimidate people into not committing a crime and you would stop one from happening if you could. Unless it was a cop being assaulted, then you would just say" Thank god..... one less pig to stop me from smokin' my grass in the park and driving too fast!"


better to be free. and that's where i'll leave it.


----------



## Piranha_man

Uncle Jesse said:


> Hey r1 what's it like to live in fantasy land circa never? Why do you think people will just surrender if you "knock on the door and ask them to"? It's called the element of surprise . Sometimes you need it sometimes you don't. The thing is you don't know if you do until you are in the house. Better to be safe then sorry.
> 
> You didn't see him commit a crime. He walked your daughter into his house.
> 
> Pman you say f*ck the police and f*ck armac since he may or may not be a mall cop. But you're a "safety patrol"? I don't get it. You are doing the same thing as them? You dress up in a uniform to try to intimidate people into not committing a crime and you would stop one from happening if you could. Unless it was a cop being assaulted, then you would just say" Thank god..... one less pig to stop me from smokin' my grass in the park and driving too fast!"


I don't believe I've ever said "f*ck armac."
If I did, it was when I was drunk back in my drinking days.

And as for "f*ck the Police..." don't take this thread so seriously man... it's just a place to post certain things we don't like that certain cops do.
I'm not "anti-cop."
One would have to be a total retard to think that our society could exist without the police.

What I am against, however, are cops that abuse their authority.

And no, I don't _"dress up in a uniform and try to intimidate people."_









Read my "Guardian Angels" thread to find out what we really do.

p.s. You're hilarious!


----------



## armac

Pman

I am a cop. Certified through the state of Texas.

The certifications is a must, it maintains your capability to work in law enforcement.

Kind of like a "duct sucking academy" for your trade. . Comprende?

Ok?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

f*ck that, lets see you pass an LSAT you punk ass b************

somebody hold me back somebody hold me back


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

holds DT back


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

yo armac your lucky this guys holding me back your f*cking lucky bro, wheres my earing sh*t Im missing an earing sh*t, somebody better find ma earing


----------



## Piranha_man




----------



## Uncle Jesse

Don't you guys wear a red beret? And coats with your logo?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Uhh no, we wear SS lightning bolts on our collars, and red swasi armbands. SIEG HEIL.


----------



## r1dermon

i think the majority of us can understand that the vast majority of cops are not sh*t-heads. the few spoil it for the many. i also hope you realize that in-regards to no-knock warrants. im not trying to sh*t on cops. the judge signs the paper to issue the warrant that way. cops do their job, unfortunately there are WAAAY too many laws to enforce.


----------



## Piranha_man

Uncle Jesse said:


> Don't you guys wear a red beret? And coats with your logo?


That is our attire when represending ourselves.
However, we don't just go walking around wearing that all the time man...









Kinda like the Marines don't wear this except for during special occasions:










Did you really think they wear that while in battle?

Jesse, just curious, how old are you anyway?

Have you ever participated in any Special Olympics events?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

The formal marine uniform is also kind of gay too. All of these Army folks should rock suit and ties like in Men abd Black during formals or stay dressed as commandos full time. Piranha Man f*ck the Guardian Angels, there are soo many chunk monkeys in there, as with the police force. You and your crew should just make some other group and rock camos and call yourself the Rapists of The Underworld (ROTU) or something.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

r1dermon said:


> i think the majority of us can understand that the vast majority of cops are not sh*t-heads. the few spoil it for the many. i also hope you realize that in-regards to no-knock warrants. im not trying to sh*t on cops. the judge signs the paper to issue the warrant that way. cops do their job, unfortunately there are WAAAY too many laws to enforce.


i think its the oppisite ....there are a few good cops and the rest of the shitheads make the good ones look bad


----------



## r1dermon

i dont know man...i know a lot of cops, and a lot of them are good dudes. especially when they're off duty, that's when they're really on the level. but some are rabid assholes i'll give you that. im just not sure the majority are. i work with a ret. cop. he's pretty cool. i dont have enough exposure day in and day out to make a blanket statement that all cops are dicks. i can say that most of the ones i've dealt with are dicks, or were dicks when i dealt with them. my latest experience being pulled over though was no biggie. the cop was real cool, hell, he's the only one ever to pull me over and actually tell me why he did, instead of trying to get me to admit to some sh*t. knowing that i had a grace period for a new sticker (new registration, 7 days for a new inspection sticker), i knew he was nabbing me for that. but he came up, took my sh*t, went back to the cruiser, came back literally under 2 minutes later and was like "ok sir, well im sure you're aware that you have a 7 day grace period for the sticker, you've got 2 days left on that, so here's your registration...have a pleasant day". and walked away. i laughed to myself and thought about this thread TBH (this happened like not even a month ago), and got my sticker 1/2 hour later.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

^ Wow that cop is a dumbass. This week its driving around with no sticker next week its a house full of sex slaves.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo




----------



## Piranha Dan

My opinion from personal experience is Majority--Good cops. Minority--sh*t heads. The problem is the sh*t heads get all the media attention because they make for better ratings....who the f*ck's going to watch the news if all they report is "10,000 Cops did their jobs correctly today."?
Never met a LEO I didn't like. Then again I make it a habit to stay on the good side of the law....I wonder how many people who are bitching about cops on this thread have criminal records....


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Piranha_man said:


> Don't you guys wear a red beret? And coats with your logo?


That is our attire when represending ourselves.
However, we don't just go walking around wearing that all the time man...









Kinda like the Marines don't wear this except for during special occasions:










Did you really think they wear that while in battle?

Jesse, just curious, how old are you anyway?

Have you ever participated in any Special Olympics events?
[/quote]

So you wear a uniform.







No, not all the time







just when trying to intimidate people, like I said.







No they don't wear that into battle. They have another uniform for that.









Have you ever participated in the eating of paint chips?


----------



## zippa

This thread reminds me a lot of Pride and Glory.


----------



## Bawb2u

So who's going to step up to defend this one? He's a cop for god's sake, he MUST have had a good reason, right?

http://www.boston.com/news/nation/articles/2011/01/22/ex_officer_gets_4_12_years_in_chicago_police_torture_case/


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

thats a great example...even when they do get convicted they get off easy...


----------



## Piranha_man

Bawb2u said:


> So who's going to step up to defend this one? He's a cop for god's sake, he MUST have had a good reason, right?
> 
> http://www.boston.com/news/nation/articles/2011/01/22/ex_officer_gets_4_12_years_in_chicago_police_torture_case/


I'm sure Jesse will come up with something...
The cops can do no wrong in his eyes.


----------



## 0S1R1S

http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Piranha_man said:


> So who's going to step up to defend this one? He's a cop for god's sake, he MUST have had a good reason, right?
> 
> http://www.boston.co...e_torture_case/


I'm sure Jesse will come up with something...
The cops can do no wrong in his eyes.
[/quote]

Why would I defend this guy? He was beating people into confessing instead of putting in the work to get a confession.


----------



## r1dermon

you mean to coerce a confession? i know it's hard to believe, but the police coerce innocent people into confessing for crimes they didn't commit, ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Piranha_man

r1dermon said:


> you mean to coerce a confession? i know it's hard to believe, but the police coerce innocent people into confessing for crimes they didn't commit, ALL THE TIME.


Happened to me when I was young...
"Officer Price..." I'll never forget that prick's name.

Even my attorney told me that if I didn't confess to the allogations I'd spend time behind bars... so I worked out a "deal" so as to get 80 hours of community service instead.
Found out later that this Officer Price had done this to countless young people over the years.

I'd love to have the dickhead try to legally intimidate me now.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

I'd sooner spend time behind bars then admit guilt to a crime I didn't commit.

I have been it that situation....... twice. Both times I was not guilty and cooperated (other then admitting guilt) and got away with little to no charge. One of the police's biggest allies is the lie.


----------



## 0S1R1S




----------



## CuzIsaidSo

....on a princess cake


----------



## Uncle Jesse

.... from DQ


----------



## Piranha_man

Uncle Jesse said:


> I'd sooner spend time behind bars then admit guilt to a crime I didn't commit.
> 
> I have been it that situation....... twice. Both times I was not guilty and cooperated (other then admitting guilt) and got away with little to no charge. One of the police's biggest allies is the lie.


There was more to it than just a simple "cut and dried" case.
There were many factors involved, so I did what I felt was best at the time, and like I said, I was very young.


----------



## r1dermon

this is a perfect article on this very subject.

http://market-ticker.org/akcs-www?post=178220


----------



## 0S1R1S

Chicago Police: Tape Us, Get Sentenced to 15 Years in Prison

Christopher Drew, a 60-year-old artist and teacher living in Chicago, is facing the charge after audio taping a conversation he had with the police. In an interview with The New York Times, he remarks on his potential 15 years of hard prison time, "That's one step below attempted murder." He adds, "Before they arrested me for it. I didn't even know there was a law about eavesdropping. I wasn't trying to sue anybody. I just wanted somebody to know what had happened to me."

Along with laws against video taping police in public, the measures against video and audio taping police encounters seem like a concerted effort to chain the hands of the citizenry and prevent them from reporting misconduct and wrongdoing. Without direct evidence, claims are often discarded and laughed out of court. The Chicago police had 10,000 complaints of brutality, assault, and other wrong-doing filed against them between 2002 and 2004.


----------



## r1dermon

this is a growing trend...off hand i know that MA and NH both have such laws...

there is a simple solution however...if your encounter with the police turns illegal, call 911. they'll happily LEGALLY record your concerns


----------



## 0S1R1S

Three Waterloo police officers have now been charged with trafficking marijuana and have only been suspended from duty,* with pay!* WTF


----------



## Piranha_man

If we get busted for pot, they should award us our normal salary as well too.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Piranha Man you are kind of hypocritical. You say cops are bad, yet your member title says "Hooah" in support of the Army. Certain members of the army have denied rights, raped, murdered, and committed way more unjustly acts on a far larger scale than any police force in your country.

Maybe if a dumb kid who signed up for up for the Army because he had no where to go after HS and then came to your country and disrespected you infront of your family you would see a different way.

Anyways Hooah! whatever the f*ck that means.


----------



## 0S1R1S

SWAT-police use "non-lethal force" in California, which burned a man to death earlier this month, and set his family's house on fire in the process. Turns out he was the wrong man, and they were at the wrong house.


----------



## TJcali

Damn that is just wrong^^^


----------



## r1dermon

DT, while it is fucked up what SOME members of the army do, and have done...in perspective, they're torturing and killing people who are in a different country, under different circumstances. people whom have pledged allegiance to a different flag or set of ideals. the US constitution is put in place to ensure our rights as US citizens are not trampled upon. the police in the US must adhere to this set of rules when encountering citizens on US soil. over seas, while a human is a human, the atrocities are less severe to the populace of america, since we have no vested interest in the welfare of those people. if a US citizens rights are trampled upon, then OUR rights are trampled upon...if somebody in somalia gets murdered, execution style, by a US military person, then it's less severe, even though it's just as fucked up, as if a cop kills someone here.

also, you have to remember the context of the situation the military encounters. given my personality, seeing the burned, mutilated bodies of fellow soldiers hanging from a bridge, i would've killed a lot of innocent people who belonged to that country. hey, im just saying, and im only human. and so are you.


----------



## His Majesty

r1dermon said:


> SWAT-police use "non-lethal force" in California, which burned a man to death earlier this month, and set his family's house on fire in the process. Turns out he was the wrong man, and they were at the wrong house.


thats majorly fucked up. how did they manage to kill the guy and set his home on fire. non-lethal force my ass


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

r1dermon said:


> DT, while it is fucked up what SOME members of the army do, and have done...in perspective, they're torturing and killing people who are in a different country, under different circumstances. people whom have pledged allegiance to a different flag or set of ideals. the US constitution is put in place to ensure our rights as US citizens are not trampled upon. the police in the US must adhere to this set of rules when encountering citizens on US soil. over seas, while a human is a human, the atrocities are less severe to the populace of america, since we have no vested interest in the welfare of those people. if a US citizens rights are trampled upon, then OUR rights are trampled upon...if somebody in somalia gets murdered, execution style, by a US military person, then it's less severe, even though it's just as fucked up, as if a cop kills someone here.
> 
> also, you have to remember the context of the situation the military encounters. given my personality, seeing the burned, mutilated bodies of fellow soldiers hanging from a bridge, *i would've killed a lot of innocent people* who belonged to that country. hey, im just saying, and im only human. and so are you.


Your constituion has been trampled on, spit on, and then set to fire by many, the cops are on the lower end of that scale as far as responsibility goes.

In response to the statement I bolded, I just shake my head. I will never understand Americans I tell you, never.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Danny Tanner said:


> DT, while it is fucked up what SOME members of the army do, and have done...in perspective, they're torturing and killing people who are in a different country, under different circumstances. people whom have pledged allegiance to a different flag or set of ideals. the US constitution is put in place to ensure our rights as US citizens are not trampled upon. the police in the US must adhere to this set of rules when encountering citizens on US soil. over seas, while a human is a human, the atrocities are less severe to the populace of america, since we have no vested interest in the welfare of those people. if a US citizens rights are trampled upon, then OUR rights are trampled upon...if somebody in somalia gets murdered, execution style, by a US military person, then it's less severe, even though it's just as fucked up, as if a cop kills someone here.
> 
> also, you have to remember the context of the situation the military encounters. given my personality, seeing the burned, mutilated bodies of fellow soldiers hanging from a bridge, *i would've killed a lot of innocent people* who belonged to that country. hey, im just saying, and im only human. and so are you.


Your constituion has been trampled on, spit on, and then set to fire by many, the cops are on the lower end of that scale as far as responsibility goes.

In response to the statement I bolded, I just shake my head. I will never understand Americans I tell you, never.
[/quote]

Danny please don't let this idiot be your representation for Americans. Not all of us think we are some sort of "god" because we were born on American soil.

Why would you kill innocent people for something an extremist does? You got pissed at me for not crying my eyes out when the police ACCIDENTALLY shot a suspected drug dealer while doing a drug raid. But you are going to PURPOSELY kill a lot of innocent people because of what? Oh yeah they look like the enemy.


----------



## 0S1R1S

A reporter on Al Jazeera TV just announced some of the looters in Tahrir square have been identified as police officers, he also claimed police officers have been releasing criminals from prison in an attempt to scare Egyptian citizens.


----------



## 0S1R1S

Police use CS spray on tax protesters in London


----------



## r1dermon

His Majesty said:


> SWAT-police use "non-lethal force" in California, which burned a man to death earlier this month, and set his family's house on fire in the process. Turns out he was the wrong man, and they were at the wrong house.


thats majorly fucked up. how did they manage to kill the guy and set his home on fire. non-lethal force my ass
[/quote]

no, it's a human condition. if you torture my brothers, or people i hold dear, and then you burn them, and hang them from a bridge, and then there's a crowd of a thousand people encouraging that type of sh*t...that's the type of sh*t that drives military people over the edge. if 5 dudes drive 5 different cars with 5 bombs and attack an american base one after another, then an innocent guy drives a car towards an american base without a bomb, are you going to piss on the americans for shooting him in the head to stop him?

you think the world is all roses, it's f*cking not. there are evil pieces of sh*t out there who want to kill you. and honestly, you are not american, the world has a preconcieved notion about americans that you wouldn't understand.


----------



## r1dermon

Danny Tanner said:


> DT, while it is fucked up what SOME members of the army do, and have done...in perspective, they're torturing and killing people who are in a different country, under different circumstances. people whom have pledged allegiance to a different flag or set of ideals. the US constitution is put in place to ensure our rights as US citizens are not trampled upon. the police in the US must adhere to this set of rules when encountering citizens on US soil. over seas, while a human is a human, the atrocities are less severe to the populace of america, since we have no vested interest in the welfare of those people. if a US citizens rights are trampled upon, then OUR rights are trampled upon...if somebody in somalia gets murdered, execution style, by a US military person, then it's less severe, even though it's just as fucked up, as if a cop kills someone here.
> 
> also, you have to remember the context of the situation the military encounters. given my personality, seeing the burned, mutilated bodies of fellow soldiers hanging from a bridge, *i would've killed a lot of innocent people* who belonged to that country. hey, im just saying, and im only human. and so are you.


Your constituion has been trampled on, spit on, and then set to fire by many, the cops are on the lower end of that scale as far as responsibility goes.

In response to the statement I bolded, I just shake my head. I will never understand Americans I tell you, never.
[/quote]

DT, you have sh*t all over america, and american soldiers. i think it's time for you to STFU.


> The Bush administration last night condemned as "despicable" the killing of four American civilians working in Iraq, whose charred and mutilated bodies were dragged through the streets in front of a *cheering crowd.*


i guess i should've phrased it differently...none of the people were innocent.


----------



## Piranha_man

f*ck the police.


----------



## His Majesty

r1dermon said:


> f*ck the police.


its a double edged sword. you need the cops to keep order. and for the most part they do. just a shame there is alot of them who abuse there power.


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ Oh yeah, totally man... I was just tryin' to keep the pot stirring.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

this is fuckin' sickening...they stomped the f*ck outta this kid









http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhL12AVj4yC556l7eL


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Excessive force. They should all be fired. That's what happens when a police officer let's his emotions get the better of him. They are not supposed to do that. I don't understand why none of them tried to calm the first few officers down?


----------



## JeanLucPicard

My favourite part is how the tape was covered up by so many people...this world is run by crooks.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

10pointers said:


> My favourite part is how the tape was covered up by so many people...this world is run by crooks.


It wasn't "covered up"... they were in the middle of a trial where this tape was the main piece of evidence.


----------



## r1dermon

show me papers, or i'll show you my shotgun. classic, and tragic example of why you should never trust anyone who claims to be a cop, unless they produce identification and a warrant to enter your house.

http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/02/03/arizona.double.killing.trial/index.html?iref=NS1


----------



## Uncle Jesse

r1dermon said:


> yeah...you mean the ones *cheering* the burning and torture of other humans? i guess you sympathize with their cause right?
> 
> but regardless, that doesn't negate that what you said is a piece of sh*t thing to say about american soldiers. i dont see anyone here saying that canadian soldiers should f*ck off, or that canada is full of fat fucks, or that canada is the worst country in the world, why do you direct all this sh*t towards america. what is your problem with america?


So you are saying it's ok to kill someone who supports something you don't, but it's not ok to kick down a drug dealers door to remove him from society?







terrorist.

You keep bringing up constitutional rights, but what about universal human rights? I'm not condoning their behavior, but to say they should die for it makes you no better then them. It's strange how you were going crazy about a cop shooting a DOG with out giving it a fair chance, but you want to shoot HUMANS with out giving them a fair chance.


----------



## r1dermon

they had a fair chance dude...they decided to cheerlead for a bunch of terrorists.

supports something i dont? i mean dude, think about what you're saying...is it ok to lock up charles manson just because he supports something you dont? get a clue.

think about the neighborhood. it's a close together trailer park...you're going to open fire for absolutely no reason. the dog is already subdued. wtf is the point of discharging a firearm in that instance?

not ok to kick down a drug dealers door? it's not ok to kick down my door, or any americans door. there's an expectation of rights, is it ok for them to kick down your door? dont say they wont because you didn't do anything, because there are thousands of cases of police kicking down the wrong door, and dozens of them shooting people like you, who didn't do a goddamn thing.

a bunch of 3rd world ingrates cheerleading the burning and public mutilation of 4 americans mean absolutely dick to me, america, or society. cluster bomb them all to hell with their stank ass virgins. they can keep them...they've all got hairy muffs.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I think r1dermon has developed a recent drug habit. He went from coming across as intelligent to being a complete buffoon. Why wouldnt those dudes cheer the deaths of some American Soldiers? Maybe a bomb killed their families? Maybe the soldiers raped, killed, or vandalised their properties? Its been documented that US troops in Iraq dont always behave themselves. Does that mean they deserve to die, no. Under American laws, just because somebody cheers the death of somebody, they should not be shot. Jesus. If you know anyone that served in Iraq personally r1der, tell them I congradulate them on a job not well done.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

r1dermon said:


> they had a fair chance dude...they decided to cheerlead for a bunch of terrorists.
> *So those Westboro Baptist Church people who picket solders funerals should all be shot by you too? Nah those people are just expressing freedom of speech. *
> supports something i dont? i mean dude, think about what you're saying...is it ok to lock up charles manson just because he supports something you dont? get a clue.
> *Charles Manson played a direct role in the killing of people. Big difference.
> *think about the neighborhood. it's a close together trailer park...you're going to open fire for absolutely no reason. the dog is already subdued. wtf is the point of discharging a firearm in that instance?
> *A bunch of 3rd world ingrates who can't keep their vicious animal contained mean absolutely dick to me, america, or society. He was purfectly safe about it. To neutralize the threat of the dog attacking anyone else.*
> not ok to kick down a drug dealers door? it's not ok to kick down my door, or any americans door. there's an expectation of rights, is it ok for them to kick down your door? dont say they wont because you didn't do anything, because there are thousands of cases of police kicking down the wrong door, and dozens of them shooting people like you, who didn't do a goddamn thing.
> *Again you lose your rights when you chose to partake in criminal activities. Even super humans like the police make mistakes from time to time. They pay for them just like everyone else.*
> a bunch of 3rd world ingrates cheerleading the burning and public mutilation of 4 americans mean absolutely dick to me, america, or society. cluster bomb them all to hell with their stank ass virgins. they can keep them...they've all got hairy muffs.
> *So where does the "standard" for being a human being start? I know the very top is America but then what? Canada, UK, Mexico, Italy, ahhh f*ck who cares about the rest CLUSTER BOMB THEM!!! *


----------



## ZOSICK

I'm happy i'm not you


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Danny Tanner said:


> I think r1dermon has developed a recent drug habit. He went from coming across as intelligent to being a complete buffoon. Why wouldnt those dudes cheer the deaths of some American Soldiers? Maybe a bomb killed their families? Maybe the soldiers raped, killed, or vandalised their properties? Its been documented that US troops in Iraq dont always behave themselves. Does that mean they deserve to die, no. Under American laws, just because somebody cheers the death of somebody, they should not be shot. Jesus. If you know anyone that served in Iraq personally r1der, tell them I congradulate them on a job not well done.


Seems coalition forces other than the US make mistakes too. sh*t happens, move on buddy....

Canadian Soldiers kill two Children

Canadian soldiers shoot civilian

Canadian soldiers kill Afghan girl

Canadian Soldiers kill Afghan Police Officer


----------



## 0S1R1S

http://cdn.abclocal.go.com/static/flash/embeddedPlayer/swf/otvEmLoader.swf?version=&station=ktrk&section=&mediaId=7938540&cdnRoot=http://cdn.abclocal.go.com&webRoot=http://abclocal.go.com&configPath=/util/&site=


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

TheWayThingsR said:


> I think r1dermon has developed a recent drug habit. He went from coming across as intelligent to being a complete buffoon. Why wouldnt those dudes cheer the deaths of some American Soldiers? Maybe a bomb killed their families? Maybe the soldiers raped, killed, or vandalised their properties? Its been documented that US troops in Iraq dont always behave themselves. Does that mean they deserve to die, no. Under American laws, just because somebody cheers the death of somebody, they should not be shot. Jesus. If you know anyone that served in Iraq personally r1der, tell them I congradulate them on a job not well done.


Seems coalition forces other than the US make mistakes too. sh*t happens, move on buddy....

Canadian Soldiers kill two Children

Canadian soldiers shoot civilian

Canadian soldiers kill Afghan girl

Canadian Soldiers kill Afghan Police Officer
[/quote]

I say we investigate them and bring upon any charges that may apply. I say we go to the families of these afghans and make things right, or try to show them we are sorry and regretful. Why? From a moral standpoint it is a positive thing to do. From a national security standpoint, its also good so the family members of these afghans dont pick up the AK-47 tommorow and try to kill somebody out of revenge. Do you know how many afghans go to fight the troops for the simple fact that there innocent family member was killed and not even a single f*ck was given?

What are the states doing? I know for a fact soldier of Canada play peace roles more than anything and are trained to be diplomatic, skillful, level headed above anything, unlike the us army or marine slogans "God has a hardon for Marines!!! Because we kill everything we see!!!". I know of many documented massacres in Iraq, many criminal cases where US troops have acted in a disgusting manner that would dwarf any canadian list. But to you its okay, its acceptable. Not to me. Nobody's life is more important than another innocents.

I am a Canadian, I do not think I am worth more on this planet than the little bearded man sitting in a musty shop in Kandahar.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

aight none of this sh*t has anything to do with f*ck Police....mods can u clean up DT's 1st anti troops comment and everything after exept for Osirus' vid cuz it actually had something to do with this thread


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

dont be a baby cuz


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

CuzIsaidSo said:


> aight none of this sh*t has anything to do with f*ck Police....mods can u clean up DT's 1st anti troops comment and everything after exept for Osirus' vid cuz it actually had something to do with this thread


I cleaned it up a bit for ya

Let's try to avoid turning every single thread into an Iraq war/terrorism/US foreign policy debate.


----------



## r1dermon

Uncle Jesse said:


> they had a fair chance dude...they decided to cheerlead for a bunch of terrorists.
> *So those Westboro Baptist Church people who picket solders funerals should all be shot by you too? Nah those people are just expressing freedom of speech. *
> supports something i dont? i mean dude, think about what you're saying...is it ok to lock up charles manson just because he supports something you dont? get a clue.
> *Charles Manson played a direct role in the killing of people. Big difference.
> *think about the neighborhood. it's a close together trailer park...you're going to open fire for absolutely no reason. the dog is already subdued. wtf is the point of discharging a firearm in that instance?
> *A bunch of 3rd world ingrates who can't keep their vicious animal contained mean absolutely dick to me, america, or society. He was purfectly safe about it. To neutralize the threat of the dog attacking anyone else.*
> not ok to kick down a drug dealers door? it's not ok to kick down my door, or any americans door. there's an expectation of rights, is it ok for them to kick down your door? dont say they wont because you didn't do anything, because there are thousands of cases of police kicking down the wrong door, and dozens of them shooting people like you, who didn't do a goddamn thing.
> *Again you lose your rights when you chose to partake in criminal activities. Even super humans like the police make mistakes from time to time. They pay for them just like everyone else.*
> a bunch of 3rd world ingrates cheerleading the burning and public mutilation of 4 americans mean absolutely dick to me, america, or society. cluster bomb them all to hell with their stank ass virgins. they can keep them...they've all got hairy muffs.
> *So where does the "standard" for being a human being start? I know the very top is America but then what? Canada, UK, Mexico, Italy, ahhh f*ck who cares about the rest CLUSTER BOMB THEM!!! *


[/quote]

westboro baptists are guaranteed a right to free speech by the constitution of the country they belong to...iraqi's have no expectation of that. if they want someone to defend their rights, they need to step up and do it themselves. it's the whole thing about taking responsibility for your own sh*t. a little history for you...america fought for, and won it's freedom, because america wanted it. if iraq wants it, they'll fight for it, like egypt is doing now, if not? they'll die. it's life, we can't just give them money and aid out of the kindness of our hearts because of some sad faced commercials playing sarah mclachlan songs.

charles manson didn't kill anyone.

no, you lose your rights when you're *convicted* of partaking in criminal activities. big difference.

that depends, are you the type of piece of sh*t that will behead someone because of a religion that has brainwashed you? in the name of virgins in the f*cking clouds? are you going to throw confetti when they drag 4 americans through the street after they've been burned and mutilated? and you're going to cheer that sh*t? i'd say thats pretty sub-human, and in that case, you're no better than the people who killed them.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

r1dermon said:


> they had a fair chance dude...they decided to cheerlead for a bunch of terrorists.
> *So those Westboro Baptist Church people who picket solders funerals should all be shot by you too? Nah those people are just expressing freedom of speech. *
> supports something i dont? i mean dude, think about what you're saying...is it ok to lock up charles manson just because he supports something you dont? get a clue.
> *Charles Manson played a direct role in the killing of people. Big difference.
> *think about the neighborhood. it's a close together trailer park...you're going to open fire for absolutely no reason. the dog is already subdued. wtf is the point of discharging a firearm in that instance?
> *A bunch of 3rd world ingrates who can't keep their vicious animal contained mean absolutely dick to me, america, or society. He was purfectly safe about it. To neutralize the threat of the dog attacking anyone else.*
> not ok to kick down a drug dealers door? it's not ok to kick down my door, or any americans door. there's an expectation of rights, is it ok for them to kick down your door? dont say they wont because you didn't do anything, because there are thousands of cases of police kicking down the wrong door, and dozens of them shooting people like you, who didn't do a goddamn thing.
> *Again you lose your rights when you chose to partake in criminal activities. Even super humans like the police make mistakes from time to time. They pay for them just like everyone else.*
> a bunch of 3rd world ingrates cheerleading the burning and public mutilation of 4 americans mean absolutely dick to me, america, or society. cluster bomb them all to hell with their stank ass virgins. they can keep them...they've all got hairy muffs.
> *So where does the "standard" for being a human being start? I know the very top is America but then what? Canada, UK, Mexico, Italy, ahhh f*ck who cares about the rest CLUSTER BOMB THEM!!! *


[/quote]

westboro baptists are guaranteed a right to free speech by the constitution of the country they belong to...iraqi's have no expectation of that. if they want someone to defend their rights, they need to step up and do it themselves. it's the whole thing about taking responsibility for your own sh*t. a little history for you...america fought for, and won it's freedom, because america wanted it. if iraq wants it, they'll fight for it, like egypt is doing now, if not? they'll die. it's life, we can't just give them money and aid out of the kindness of our hearts because of some sad faced commercials playing sarah mclachlan songs.
*And what do you think they are doing when they kill enemy soldiers that are invading their country and killing their people? Sounds to me like they are defending their rights and fighting for their freedom. *
charles manson didn't kill anyone. 
*You are right. I said that. He just drugged people out of their minds and fed them a bunch of bull sh*t until they did. Again there is a huge difference between that and cheering a death. Hell you are encouraging shooting innocent people, by your own thinking you should be punished to death.*
no, you lose your rights when you're *convicted* of partaking in criminal activities. big difference. 
*How do ever expect to get a conviction? By you way of thinking the police should never have a right to search you or detain you...... ever.*
that depends, are you the type of piece of sh*t that will behead someone because of a religion that has brainwashed you? in the name of virgins in the f*cking clouds? are you going to throw confetti when they drag 4 americans through the street after they've been burned and mutilated? and you're going to cheer that sh*t? i'd say thats pretty sub-human, and in that case, you're no better than the people who killed them.
*I understand what you are saying they are doing is terrible. But they ARE better..... they didn't kill someone. Besides they didn't even get convicted yet. So how could they be sentenced to death?*
[/quote]

*You should really stop righting this nonsense. You are losing any creditability you had. Everyone gets it AMERICA IS THE BEST AND WE CAN DO WHATEVER WE WANT.... BECAUSE WE ARE THE BEST.*
*
*
*You are doing the exact same thing the police when they beat that kid up. Why is it ok for you but not them?
*


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ _"Stop *righting* this nonsense."_


----------



## Piranha Dan

All I have to add to this is the losers always complain the fight was unfair.....wah wah wah bitch bitch bitch....if they didn't want us coming in and tearing up the place they should've gotten rid of Saddam before we had to (or at least thought we had to). Get rid of the cockaroach problem before it gets to the point where someone has to burn your house down.


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ True, but ya know the world is overrun with pussies.

There's 3 kinds of people in the world Chuck...


----------



## r1dermon

Uncle Jesse said:


> they had a fair chance dude...they decided to cheerlead for a bunch of terrorists.
> *So those Westboro Baptist Church people who picket solders funerals should all be shot by you too? Nah those people are just expressing freedom of speech. *
> supports something i dont? i mean dude, think about what you're saying...is it ok to lock up charles manson just because he supports something you dont? get a clue.
> *Charles Manson played a direct role in the killing of people. Big difference.
> *think about the neighborhood. it's a close together trailer park...you're going to open fire for absolutely no reason. the dog is already subdued. wtf is the point of discharging a firearm in that instance?
> *A bunch of 3rd world ingrates who can't keep their vicious animal contained mean absolutely dick to me, america, or society. He was purfectly safe about it. To neutralize the threat of the dog attacking anyone else.*
> not ok to kick down a drug dealers door? it's not ok to kick down my door, or any americans door. there's an expectation of rights, is it ok for them to kick down your door? dont say they wont because you didn't do anything, because there are thousands of cases of police kicking down the wrong door, and dozens of them shooting people like you, who didn't do a goddamn thing.
> *Again you lose your rights when you chose to partake in criminal activities. Even super humans like the police make mistakes from time to time. They pay for them just like everyone else.*
> a bunch of 3rd world ingrates cheerleading the burning and public mutilation of 4 americans mean absolutely dick to me, america, or society. cluster bomb them all to hell with their stank ass virgins. they can keep them...they've all got hairy muffs.
> *So where does the "standard" for being a human being start? I know the very top is America but then what? Canada, UK, Mexico, Italy, ahhh f*ck who cares about the rest CLUSTER BOMB THEM!!! *


[/quote]

westboro baptists are guaranteed a right to free speech by the constitution of the country they belong to...iraqi's have no expectation of that. if they want someone to defend their rights, they need to step up and do it themselves. it's the whole thing about taking responsibility for your own sh*t. a little history for you...america fought for, and won it's freedom, because america wanted it. if iraq wants it, they'll fight for it, like egypt is doing now, if not? they'll die. it's life, we can't just give them money and aid out of the kindness of our hearts because of some sad faced commercials playing sarah mclachlan songs.
*And what do you think they are doing when they kill enemy soldiers that are invading their country and killing their people? Sounds to me like they are defending their rights and fighting for their freedom. *
charles manson didn't kill anyone. 
*You are right. I said that. He just drugged people out of their minds and fed them a bunch of bull sh*t until they did. Again there is a huge difference between that and cheering a death. Hell you are encouraging shooting innocent people, by your own thinking you should be punished to death.*
no, you lose your rights when you're *convicted* of partaking in criminal activities. big difference. 
*How do ever expect to get a conviction? By you way of thinking the police should never have a right to search you or detain you...... ever.*
that depends, are you the type of piece of sh*t that will behead someone because of a religion that has brainwashed you? in the name of virgins in the f*cking clouds? are you going to throw confetti when they drag 4 americans through the street after they've been burned and mutilated? and you're going to cheer that sh*t? i'd say thats pretty sub-human, and in that case, you're no better than the people who killed them.
*I understand what you are saying they are doing is terrible. But they ARE better..... they didn't kill someone. Besides they didn't even get convicted yet. So how could they be sentenced to death?*
[/quote]

*You should really stop righting this nonsense. You are losing any creditability you had. Everyone gets it AMERICA IS THE BEST AND WE CAN DO WHATEVER WE WANT.... BECAUSE WE ARE THE BEST.*
*
*
*You are doing the exact same thing the police when they beat that kid up. Why is it ok for you but not them?
*
[/quote]

without probable cause, and the issuance of a warrant, as well as an announcement of your presence in advance...it's called breaking and entering, and it's illegal. even for the government.


----------



## Piranha_man

*"creditability"*!

Oh man, Jesse... you're killin' me man!









It's halerious when pepole call uthers ideots, and in the prosess tipe like a retardud 5 year old.

Seriously R1der though... you ought to stop *righting* that nonsense... you're losing your *creditability*!


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Have you got nothing better to do than critique people's grammar?


----------



## Piranha_man

Tons.

But I still find the time to do it when it's funny enough.
My dedication to lawls runs that deep!









Don't you have anything better to do than to critique my critiquing?


----------



## TheWayThingsR

I saw your post before it took you 15 minutes to think of something witty to say.


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, but I _nailed_ it, eh?









Anywho, enough derailing.

Back to discussing how fucked-up the pigs are...


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Piranha_man said:


> *"creditability"*!
> 
> Oh man, Jesse... you're killin' me man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's halerious when pepole call uthers ideots, and in the prosess tipe like a retardud 5 year old.
> 
> Seriously R1der though... you ought to stop *righting* that nonsense... you're losing your *creditability*!


If me not typing a W is all you have, then I think I'm doing pretty good.






















What do you think people are laughing at more? Someone not typing a W on the internet or a 40 something making such a big deal out of it?


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Back on topic. f*ck the grammar police!


----------



## ZOSICK

f*ck the poor lice I only let the wealthy lice touch me!!!

I wanna f*ck the police!


----------



## Piranha_man

Uncle Jesse said:


> *"creditability"*!
> 
> Oh man, Jesse... you're killin' me man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's halerious when pepole call uthers ideots, and in the prosess tipe like a retardud 5 year old.
> 
> Seriously R1der though... you ought to stop *righting* that nonsense... you're losing your *creditability*!


If me not typing a W is all you have, then I think I'm doing pretty good.






















What do you think people are laughing at more? Someone not typing a W on the internet or a 40 something making such a big deal out of it?






















[/quote]

Oh dude man... now you're _really_ killin' me.








Did you drop out of the 3rd grade?

It's not just the "w", and it's not just your made-up word "creditability..." you really think "writing" is spelled _"wrighting?"_









But it's way more than even that man... it's your attitude toward this whole thing.
You're a complete moron.
There's not enough time and space to list all the reasons why... and even if I did, you wouldn't comprehend it anyway.

So enough on all that.
Besides, it really doesn't matter anyway.
We're here to knock the pigs in this thread.

The only reason I was laughing at your ridiculous 3 year old level of communicating was because you were calling somebody else an idiot in the process.

Seriously though, let's just get back to slammin' the cops.
Shouldn't be too hard, there's plenty of fat, lazy, law breaking, cowardly cops out there to post videos of.









___________________________________

I'm gonna add this to this post rather than start a new one, 'cause I'm really getting sick of this arguement, and would like to see this thread return to it's original course, which is discussing atrocities in which the police partake.

TWTR just PMed me to notify me that there is indeed a word "creditability."
Looks like it has the same meaning that the more widly used word "credibility" has.

So, my apoligies to Unca' Jesse.









TWTR, thank you for your research.
(And here you were asking me if I had better things to do ya silly goose...)









p.s. I hate being the "grammar and spelling" police.
The only time I do so is when I see somebody calling somebody else "stupid" and in the words they use in which to do so, they themselves are the true idiot.

If somebody with half a brain really was a "grammar and spelling" policeman, they could pick apart 90% of the posts on this forum.

So with that being said... I propose we bury the hatchet and get on with the posts.

K?


----------



## Piranha_man

06... now there's an angle of "f*ck the cops" we overlooked!


----------



## Piranha Dan

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ True, but ya know the world is overrun with pussies.
> 
> There's 3 kinds of people in the world Chuck...


You know....that video is so right it's insane.....it takes the creators of SOUTH PARK to sum up why we do what we do....I don't know wheather to laugh or cry.


----------



## Piranha_man

I agree.
When I first saw the movie and heard this analogy I was like _"WTF... this is a zen moment!"_

Team America is a hilarious puppet movie overflowing with wisdom.


----------



## Piranha Dan

Never saw the whole thing. Going to have to rent this one now.


----------



## Piranha_man

It's good.


----------



## ZOSICK

Piranha_man said:


> 06... now there's an angle of "f*ck the cops" we overlooked!


The angle you speak of is the sidewalk gut crunch.


----------



## 0S1R1S

Not sure if this is a repost. Either way, this sh*t has got to stop.






0:33 - "_Get on the ground_."









"The police had a no-knock warrant to search for drugs. Busting down a citizen's door quickly, loudly, and with overwhelming force is the standard. The guy they were looking for was a roommate who had already moved out, and they knew it. It is standard operating procedure to send the "Strike Force" in all-black full body armor, toting automatic weapons under the cover of night. If police are confronted by someone wielding arms, like, say, an average cannabis consumer with a former drug dealing roommate who grabs a golf club to defend himself when he's suddenly awakened in the dead of night, they are legally allowed to discharge their firearm to defend themselves and neutralize the suspect." (LINK)


----------



## TheSpaz13

Thats bs...guy died over a golf club? I didnt know one guy with a golf club standing across the room was constituted lethal force against 8 armed men in cocoons of kevlar and ballistic ceramics. If you ask me they should probably avoid the country clubs or the death toll might skyrocket out of controll


----------



## r1dermon

TheSpaz13 said:


> Thats bs...guy died over a golf club? I didnt know one guy with a golf club standing across the room was constituted lethal force against 8 armed men in cocoons of kevlar and ballistic ceramics. If you ask me they should probably avoid the country clubs or the death toll might skyrocket out of controll


yeah man...just ask uncle jessie. he wants it so that we can all be shot dead by the police so that he feels safe next to his vermont teddy bear in his crib.


----------



## Piranha Dan

^^Lesson learned from this video.....don't hang out with drug dealers. Lie down with dogs and you might wake up with a bullet in your chest.
Was that justified? In hindsight no....but if I put myself in that cops place....first one through the door....adrenaline's gotta be redlined....all of a sudden holy sh*t dude with a club squeeze squeeze squeeze.....I think the reflexes just took over. I feel sorry for both the guy who got shot and the cop who's going to have to live with that for the rest of his life. Definitely an all around shitty situation.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

I don't know how many of you have been in the position of kicking in doors and not knowing what's behind them, BUT I have. Better judgement could have been made, but when a person is wielding anything in the dark, it's almost impossible to know what it is. You cant take chances of the golf club being a shotgun. And even no-knock warrants require police to identify themselves upon entry, which I'm sure they did.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Piranha_man said:


> *"creditability"*!
> 
> Oh man, Jesse... you're killin' me man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's halerious when pepole call uthers ideots, and in the prosess tipe like a retardud 5 year old.
> 
> Seriously R1der though... you ought to stop *righting* that nonsense... you're losing your *creditability*!


If me not typing a W is all you have, then I think I'm doing pretty good.






















What do you think people are laughing at more? Someone not typing a W on the internet or a 40 something making such a big deal out of it?






















[/quote]

Oh dude man... now you're _really_ killin' me.








Did you drop out of the 3rd grade?

It's not just the "w", and it's not just your made-up word "creditability..." you really think "writing" is spelled _"wrighting?"_









But it's way more than even that man... it's your attitude toward this whole thing.
You're a complete moron.
There's not enough time and space to list all the reasons why... and even if I did, you wouldn't comprehend it anyway.

So enough on all that.
Besides, it really doesn't matter anyway.
We're here to knock the pigs in this thread.

The only reason I was laughing at your ridiculous 3 year old level of communicating was because you were calling somebody else an idiot in the process.

Seriously though, let's just get back to slammin' the cops.
Shouldn't be too hard, there's plenty of fat, lazy, law breaking, cowardly cops out there to post videos of.









___________________________________

I'm gonna add this to this post rather than start a new one, 'cause I'm really getting sick of this arguement, and would like to see this thread return to it's original course, which is discussing atrocities in which the police partake.

TWTR just PMed me to notify me that there is indeed a word "creditability."
Looks like it has the same meaning that the more widly used word "credibility" has.

So, my *apoligies* to Unca' Jesse.









TWTR, thank you for your research.
(And here you were asking me if I had better things to do ya silly goose...)









p.s. I hate being the "grammar and spelling" police.
The only time I do so is when I see somebody calling somebody else "stupid" and in the words they use in which to do so, they themselves are the true idiot.

If somebody with half a brain really was a "grammar and spelling" policeman, they could pick apart 90% of the posts on this forum.

So with that being said... I propose we bury the hatchet and get on with the posts.

K?
[/quote]

Damn seriously...........I'm ashamed


----------



## Piranha_man

I don't know very many people who wouldn't grab something with which to defend themselves if their door got broken down unannounced.

Simply "Don't fire until you have recognized what the person has in his/her hands" would probably be a good rule of thumb.
The police just need to be trained better, that's all.
The military is...

AK... that's hilarious.









Good thing I was actually seeking peace in that thread rather than calling somebody "stuped and in the prosess, tiping like a retard while saying it.









Hatched buried.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Piranha_man said:


> I don't know very many people who wouldn't grab something with which to defend themselves if their door got broken down unannounced.
> 
> Simply "Don't fire until you have recognized what the person has in his/her hands" would probably be a good rule of thumb.
> The police just need to be trained better, that's all.
> The military is...
> 
> AK... that's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I was actually seeking peace in that thread rather than calling somebody "stuped and in the prosess, tiping like a retard while saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatched buried.


lol

Point made
Cheers
Ak

after watching the vid several times...They did announce themselves before entry..

the tool deserved to be shot.........


----------



## Piranha_man




----------



## ZOSICK

Piranha_man said:


> I don't know very many people who wouldn't grab something with which to defend themselves if their door got broken down unannounced.
> 
> Simply "Don't fire until you have recognized what the person has in his/her hands" would probably be a good rule of thumb.
> The police just need to be trained better, that's all.
> The military is...


Any SOB kicks my door in gun or not I'm grabbing the first heavy object I see because some one's getting clubbed.


----------



## Piranha_man

I still feel it was unjustified.
_"Police- get on the ground!"_ being yelled or not, the fuckers broke down his door and the guy had a golf club.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

It's kind of like when you tell your friends a story and they dont get it.... What do you say? "I guess you had to be there."

There's a difference between abuse of force, excessive force, and brutality then what happens when warrants are served. I agree that police senselessly beating people and what not does warrant negative outcry from the public. But when it comes to actual operations, don't judge unless you've been there. It's not your call for somebody to verify their circumstances before they act. Sometimes they don't have that time. Its a split second reaction. Especially coming through that door. It's called the "fatal funnel" for a reason. More cops get killed in that doorway that at any other moment.


----------



## r1dermon

proper judgement cannot be made, clearly since innocent and/or unarmed people get shot and killed all the time when carrying them out. to blast through the door and yell POLICE, is not enough for me or anyone else to recognize that you're not some scumbag off the street trying to shoot me up. how do you distinguish? if im in my snuggie watching american idol with my vibrating backless slippers on, and some group of people bust through my door and make me spill my imported godiva hot cocoa all over myself, im gonna grab a weapon, and im going to plan on using it. no knock warrants might be a great way to bust people who do illegal sh*t, but the risks outweigh the rewards, as evidenced by the dozens of innocents who have been shot and killed. and if one of them shot back, they'd be labeled a cop killer, and/or, the cops would be "justified" in the court of public opinion.

pdan, in that case, yes, drugs lead to that outcome. however, there have been instances of "oops, wrong address, sorry we killed your husband". im all for catching the bad guy, but this is an overstepping of government power IMO.


----------



## Piranha_man

My main point when it comes to how much disrespect I have for the police forces is that if the police trained with the consistency and seriousness that the military did, I feel a huge percentage of this "police brutality and incompetence" would be avoided.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Piranha_man said:


> I still feel it was unjustified.
> _"Police- get on the ground!"_ being yelled or not, the fuckers broke down his door and the guy had a golf club.


Thats not the point...and we can't make our own rules like the ole government.......

I hate the police just as much as the next...I have been fucked over by them in the past(cause of my lack of education on subject at hand)....
But this was justified........

Does it make it right........Not in my eyes either man........But from law standpoint-Sure as hells makes sense in my eyes...

And they did announce more than just "get on the ground"


----------



## Piranha_man

TheWayThingsR said:


> It's kind of like when you tell your friends a story and they dont get it.... What do you say? "I guess you had to be there."
> 
> There's a difference between abuse of force, excessive force, and brutality then what happens when warrants are served. I agree that police senselessly beating people and what not does warrant negative outcry from the public. But when it comes to actual operations, don't judge unless you've been there. It's not your call for somebody to verify their circumstances before they act. Sometimes they don't have that time. Its a split second reaction. Especially coming through that door. It's called the "fatal funnel" for a reason. More cops get killed in that doorway that at any other moment.


There's a lot of merit to the statement _"Don't judge 'til you've been there."_

I've never been a pig, but I have been in the military.
*And we trained to the point where we knew what the hell we were shooting at.*


----------



## AKSkirmish

Piranha_man said:


> It's kind of like when you tell your friends a story and they dont get it.... What do you say? "I guess you had to be there."
> 
> There's a difference between abuse of force, excessive force, and brutality then what happens when warrants are served. I agree that police senselessly beating people and what not does warrant negative outcry from the public. But when it comes to actual operations, don't judge unless you've been there. It's not your call for somebody to verify their circumstances before they act. Sometimes they don't have that time. Its a split second reaction. Especially coming through that door. It's called the "fatal funnel" for a reason. More cops get killed in that doorway that at any other moment.


There's a lot of merit to the statement _"Don't judge 'til you've been there."_

I've never been a pig, but I have been in the military.
*And we trained to the point where we knew what the hell we were shooting at.*
[/quote]

Yeah
Never innocent deaths comming from the military huh.........


----------



## Piranha_man

Tons of unnecessary deaths caused by the military!
I just feel that we were trained much better, and we were in much better physical condition than most fat, idiot pigs.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Piranha_man said:


> Tons of unnecessary deaths caused by the military!
> I just feel that we were trained much better, and we were in much better physical condition than most fat, idiot pigs.


As a whole...Maybe......But generally speaking...Not the case...there are plenty of fat lazy asses in the military as well

Basically my point is that if something is government controlled and ones thinks things are not skewed.....One is very foolish......


----------



## Piranha_man

*If the cops did a little more of this:*










*And a little less of this:*










*We'd all be better off.*


----------



## ZOSICK

Like I said in this thread I've never been mistreated bye the cops, each time I was deserving of my ticket... Doesn't mean I didn't fight said tickets...But it's hard to argue why you were doing 115mph in a 45mph zone or the fact a cop found you pissing in public, when you've been ticketed it in the past.


----------



## Piranha_man

Well... can't really compare "getting tickets" to "getting shot or beaten..."

But I think all of us here will agree on one thing, and I think it's what this thread is really all about...

_"We all hate police brutality and abuse of power."_

In the end, I feel we're all on the same page here.
_"The police are absolutely necessary in human society, without it would be absolute chaos to the point where life would suck."_
_"The officers who abuse the power they have should be removed from the equation."_

Ja know?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

In my opinion, cops in Canada are pretty good. I don't know about the states, but here in Canada if you let out a growl and call the cop "FAGAT" he will generally back off.


----------



## 0S1R1S

Striking resemblance. It's like, some sort of social commentary magic mirror or something?











Piranha_man said:


>












_"All right, you scrawny beanpoles: becoming a cop is not something that happens overnight. It takes one solid weekend of training to get that badge." _-* Clancy Wiggum*

Haha, and his Biography is pretty accurate as well:

Wiggum is the chief of police of the Springfield police department. He is an extreme stereotype: obese, dim witted, ignorant, grossly incompetent, and lazy, with a fondness for doughnuts. While he pretentiously feigns authority, he has little regard for individual rights or even public safety. He is disturbingly uninformed and flaunts his power, albeit with good intentions most of the time. He, along with the rest of Springfield's government and police force, is also corrupt, having asked for or taken bribes several times. When Bart bribed him with stolen wedding presents, he said "_Hey, read my badge_!" At the bottom of the badge was the caption: "Cash Bribes only".

Wiggum also often fails to comply with his police duties in a real emergency. He also leaves the station completely unmanned during night hours, save for an answering machine, once causing 75 emergencies to go unanswered (and were quickly erased). He has also expressed annoyance at the citizens he is supposed to be protecting; "_Can't you people solve these problems yourselves? I mean we can't be 'policing' the whole city._" He has also refused to come to the aid of citizens, claiming that they were just too busy to help, when all he was doing was playing checkers with one of the police dogs. In order to get off the phone during a state lottery drawing, Wiggum informed the caller that she had the wrong number and that "this is...91...2."


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Ok...I think this thread has run its course. We get it already. Everyone hates the police whether they are doing their job or not. Everyone is innocent when they get a ticket. Everyone is capable of defending themselves and their loved ones so there is no need for a public security force. Thats an important one because I would hate to see children in danger from drunk drivers when they are just out riding their bikes...but luckly we have concerned citizens that will.....oh wait.....what should we do? And because we are so caring about our fellow man...we would risk our lives to protect each other from an assault or an armed home invasion. Good to know....because I would have mistakenly called 911 if some crackhead was wandering around my yard....I didnt realize my neighbors would be armed and ready to take them down.

Anyways...Im closing this.


----------

